# Naked HIVE; Birthday suits ftw!



## Duskblade

Here is the new hive, forked from here.

Hopefully, this isn't too early.


----------



## Goldmoon

Awww, I wanted to make the next one....I'm in bed in shorts and a tee shirt but I'm naked under that. Does that count?


----------



## Duskblade

Goldmoon said:


> Awww, I wanted to make the next one....I'm in bed in shorts and a tee shirt but I'm naked under that. Does that count?




Indeed it does. Nakedidity for the win!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Awww, I wanted to make the next one....I'm in bed in shorts and a tee shirt but I'm naked under that. Does that count?




I'm so not liking you right now. That's not fair.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I'm so not liking you right now. That's not fair.




Well, I'm posting in the nude. 

No joke.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm currently listening to Dark Horse by Nickelback. Some of the song titles are "giggity." (*)

1. Something In Your Mouth *
2. Burn It To The Ground
3. Gotta Be Somebody
4. I'd Come For You
5. Next Go Round
6. Just To Get High
7. Never Gonna Be Alone
8. Shakin' Hands
9. S.E.X. *
10. If Today Was Your Last Day
11. This Afternoon


----------



## Duskblade

We've definitely strayed into this:


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Well, I'm posting in the nude.
> 
> No joke.




You're not helping.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> We've definitely strayed into this:




We go there so often.


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> We've definitely strayed into this:



That would definitely NOT be Eric's Grandma friendly.


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall said:


> That would definitely NOT be Eric's Grandma friendly.




I meant it in theory.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> We go there so often.




Maybe a little too often.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Maybe a little too often.




No such thing.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> No such thing.




 Um, okay.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Um, okay.




We are what we are. Horny, lonely, men. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> We are what we are. Horny, lonely, men. Take it or leave it.




Better than not being around any men. 

Besides I'm to look at guys and see bumps (muscles) and rumps. I'm starting to think that I may need to get some release soon. Thank god for my drawer full of sex toys.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Better than not being around any men.
> 
> Besides I'm to look at guys and see bumps (muscles) and rumps. I'm starting to think that I may need to get some release soon. Thank god for my drawer full of sex toys.



See? Still not helping.


Is stuck at work.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> See? Still not helping.
> 
> 
> Is stuck at work.




Sorry Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Sorry Aeson.




It is what it is. No need to be sorry.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> It is what it is. No need to be sorry.




All right. I could go on, saying things that I shouldn't so I'll just put a lid on it.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> All right. I could go on, saying things that I shouldn't so I'll just put a lid on it.




Say whatever you want. I'd take it somewhere more private if you got too graphic.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Say whatever you want. I'd take it somewhere more private if you got too graphic.




Really inappropriate, so no.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Really inappropriate, so no.




ok.


----------



## Duskblade

So, what is it that you do at that computer Aeson?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bad Duskblade! You made the HIVE to early it's suposed to be made at 997+ .  Now you have to be punished...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique du Madde said:


> Bad Duskblade!   Now you have to be punished...






Duskblade said:


> Well, I'm posting in the nude.
> 
> No joke.



  See above quote.

< /insert CM smilie that would be grandma unfriendly >


----------



## Knightfall

Forked from:  Hivemind: Son of Squamous 



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm working here with a crappy keyboard and a minimized browser so people can't see. There are going to be errors. Stick it, writer-boy.



Sorry man, I wasn't trying to be a jerk, honest.

And you might have missed my point regarding the text that was strikethroughed (*) and the text that proceeded it and followed it.

*Is that a word?


----------



## Knightfall

Hi Relique! How's it going?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Bad Duskblade! You made the HIVE to early it's suposed to be made at 997+ .  Now you have to be punished...




 Oh brother. I think a lag of 10 from 1000 should be acceptable; especially if the hive is a rockin'.

If the hive is a rockin' don't come a knockin'.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall said:


> Hi Relique! How's it going?




I'm doing fine here.  And you?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> < /insert CM smilie that would be grandma unfriendly >




The spank smiley?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> The spank smiley?




Damn right.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn right.




Hehehe.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm doing fine here.  And you?



I'm doing pretty good, actually. Happily listening to MP3s.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade, it looks like you will be allowed to take over Rev's character until he returns since I'm willing to bet that Blackrat and Ginnel will vote "yes" on the issue.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Duskblade, it looks like you will be allowed to take over Rev's character until he returns since I'm willing to bet that Blackrat and Ginnel will vote "yes" on the issue.




Cool. I'll post an update in character toimorrow morning. I'm headed to bed in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> So, what is it that you do at that computer Aeson?



I process batch information for insurance companies then send it to them. Best example is the batch processes for a bank where all the days information is collected and processes. Other people actually do the collection we just send the stuff out over night.



Relique du Madde said:


> Bad Duskblade! You made the HIVE to early it's suposed to be made at 997+ .  Now you have to be punished...





Duskblade said:


> The spank smiley?



what have we done to her?



Knightfall said:


> Forked from:  Hivemind: Son of Squamous
> 
> 
> Sorry man, I wasn't trying to be a jerk, honest.
> 
> And you might have missed my point regarding the text that was strikethroughed (*) and the text that proceeded it and followed it.
> 
> *Is that a word?



I guess I missed what you struck through. That's why I phrased the sentence like I did.


----------



## Relique du Madde

From the other HIVE:


Knightfall said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> I'll just say its like YouTube but dirty.




I think I been to that one..... or one of them... 



Goldmoon said:


> I'm sure its blocked here too. Damn, whats a girl gotta do to get some porn in this war?




Be stationed in a country that isn't dominated by a fundamentalist misogynistic paternal religion.


----------



## hafrogman

Knightfall said:


> And you might have missed my point regarding the text that was strikethroughed (*) and the text that proceeded it and followed it.
> 
> *Is that a word?



Yeah, I got your reference.  I can't imagine becoming too distracted from posting by such a site.  I always find the loading time suffices.  

I think you were looking for Struck-through.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Cool. I'll post an update in character toimorrow morning. I'm headed to bed in less than 10 minutes.




Had enough?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I process batch information for insurance companies then send it to them. Best example is the batch processes for a bank where all the days information is collected and processes. Other people actually do the collection we just send the stuff out over night.
> 
> 
> 
> what have we done to her?
> 
> 
> I guess I missed what you struck through. That's why I phrased the sentence like I did.




Nothing....  < 1980s preacher > I think it was the DnD </ 1980s preacher >


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I'm sure its blocked here too. Damn, whats a girl gotta do to get some porn in this war?



Do they block private e-mail addresses, too?

Because that would be the final solution.


----------



## Knightfall

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I got your reference.  I can't imagine becoming too distracted from posting by such a site.  I always find the loading time suffices.
> 
> I think you were looking for Struck-through.



Well, I don't post there. But I do browse there.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> what have we done to her?




I think I've attained the feat: Thrall to Demon Lord (Hivemind).


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Had enough?




No, just really, really tired. Nearly 12:30 am here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Because that would be the final solution.




I thought the final solution was blowing up a huge chunk of land and whistling as you skip away "innocently."


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> Cool. I'll post an update in character toimorrow morning. I'm headed to bed in less than 10 minutes.



I'm pretty much done for the night too. I want to read some Anger of Angels.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique, did you get my email regarding the MnM rules?


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Do they block private e-mail addresses, too?
> 
> Because that would be the final solution.




Hey froggy. What are you doing up this late at night?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Relique, did you get my email regarding the MnM rules?




Let me check my email...


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I think I've attained the feat: Thrall to Demon Lord (Hivemind).



There is much I can do with this. 


Duskblade said:


> No, just really, really tired. Nearly 12:30 am here.




It's 12:30am here. We're in the same time zone? Well have fun.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> No, just really, really tired. Nearly 12:30 am here.




12:30?!?!    What time zone are you in?


----------



## Knightfall

One last thing...

Aeson, have you considered changing your username to be Quagmire. Just an idea...


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Hey froggy. What are you doing up this late at night?




Frogs don't sleep. They croak all night long.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> One last thing...
> 
> Aeson, have you considered changing your username to be Quagmire. Just an idea...




Think it would be fitting? 


I'm a dirty young man.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> It's 12:30am here. We're in the same time zone? Well have fun.




Whoops, thats how tired I am, I'm misreading clocks. 10:34 pm here.

Headed to bed now.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Hey froggy. What are you doing up this late at night?



Tuesday night is Trivia night.  After I get home, I usually stop in at least for a little.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> Think it would be fitting?
> 
> 
> I'm a dirty young man.



You could put Gigigty as your custom title too.


----------



## Knightfall

Later all.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Whoops, thats how tired I am, I'm misreading clocks. 10:34 pm here.
> 
> Headed to bed now.



pleasant dreams.


hafrogman said:


> Tuesday night is Trivia night.  After I get home, I usually stop in at least for a little.



Got to get a fix before bed?


Knightfall said:


> You could put Gigigty as your custom title too.




I thought about that part actually. I'd have to be supporter again though and it's not in the budget. I don't want to make changes like a name change though. Once they do it then I can't change it again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Whoops, thats how tired I am, I'm misreading clocks. 10:34 pm here.
> 
> Headed to bed now.




I haven't.  If you sent the email via ENworld I think that might be the problem (I tried to email myself and I got nothing).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade, Just incase... my email address is the same as my username (no spaces) but @yahoo.com


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Duskblade, Just incase... my email address is the same as my username (no spaces) but @yahoo.com




signing up for pr0n spam now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> signing up for pr0n spam now.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


>




Would I do a thing like that?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Would I do a thing like that?




Quite propably... At least I would


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Quite propably... At least I would




I wouldn't.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I wouldn't.




Assuming you were not taken over by a pod person.


----------



## Blackrat

Yea! Sven is buying more icecream! They better have some in the truck...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Assuming you were not taken over by a pod person.




Some times I wish that would happen.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yea! Sven is buying more icecream! They better have some in the truck...




Sven doesn't know what he just asked for. lol


----------



## Blackrat

Ofcourse he knows. He asked for icecream. What he gets is a different matter alltogether . I will now wait for a while for the others to get to do something in the mean time.


----------



## Demongirl

3 pages late is better than never, so here goes;

_*eats all the food in the hive*_


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

*Looks around for some snacks after having overslept and missing breakfast*

Damn too late

*fades back into the shadows*


----------



## Blackrat

Being bored at work is dangerous for my wallet... It resulted in me skimming a DVD/Game Store's webpage and buying games I really shouldn't, but that seemed cool... Like Warhammer: Mark of Chaos


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> *Looks around for some snacks after having overslept and missing breakfast*
> 
> Damn too late
> 
> *fades back into the shadows*




Eat Demongirl, her soul tastes like hive.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Being bored at work is dangerous for my wallet... It resulted in me skimming a DVD/Game Store's webpage and buying games I really shouldn't, but that seemed cool... Like Warhammer: Mark of Chaos



Tell me about it. I bought most of my junk lately because of that.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Being bored at work is dangerous for my wallet... It resulted in me skimming a DVD/Game Store's webpage and buying games I really shouldn't, but that seemed cool... Like Warhammer: Mark of Chaos




Highly underrated game (IMO, at least I enjoyed it)



Aeson said:


> Eat Demongirl, her soul tastes like hive.




Does she have a nutritional guide?



Aeson said:


> Tell me about it. I bought most of my junk lately because of that.




Which is why I don't keep my credit card on me at work


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Tell me about it. I bought most of my junk lately because of that.




Glad to see I'm not alone with my problem... 

It wouldn't be so bad, but darn games are so friggin expencive these days. And they keep getting pricier all the time. Two years ago, it was quite norm for new games to cost 50€, now the norm seems to be 70€. And I see that few games that are coming in the spring have a cover-price of 80€...


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Highly underrated game (IMO, at least I enjoyed it)



Is it a RTS?




Phaezen said:


> Does she have a nutritional guide?



About the same as an Angry Whopper at Burger King. 



Phaezen said:


> Which is why I don't keep my credit card on me at work



My card is remembered by the site. Makes it too easy to buy stuff but I don't always have to fuss with a card either.


Blackrat said:


> Glad to see I'm not alone with my problem...
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad, but darn games are so friggin expencive these days. And they keep getting pricier all the time. Two years ago, it was quite norm for new games to cost 50€, now the norm seems to be 70€. And I see that few games that are coming in the spring have a cover-price of 80€...



Most of what I buy is on sale. Paizo.com for example has several clearance sales going on so I've bought a bunch of books from them.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Most of what I buy is on sale. Paizo.com for example has several clearance sales going on so I've bought a bunch of books from them.




Yeah, I too tend to buy a little older products that have already reduced price, but when that "25% off" means it costs about the same as new games a few years back, it makes me grit my teeth...


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Is it a RTS?




It is RTS, nice thing is you set your army up before the game and there is no base management in the middle of a battle so you can focus on your battle strategy.  THings like initial deployment, facing and movement are very important, as is the morale of your troops.   I would like to pick the expansion up sometime if I can find it.

The open cinematics are schweeeeeet


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> It is RTS, nice thing is you set your army up before the game and there is no base management in the middle of a battle so you can focus on your battle strategy.  THings like initial deployment, facing and movement are very important, as is the morale of your troops.   I would like to pick the expansion up sometime if I can find it.
> 
> The open cinematics are schweeeeeet




Good to know someone liked it. I only bought it on the impression the description gave me . And I got the expansion too .


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Glad to see I'm not alone with my problem...
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad, but darn games are so friggin expencive these days. And they keep getting pricier all the time. Two years ago, it was quite norm for new games to cost 50€, now the norm seems to be 70€. And I see that few games that are coming in the spring have a cover-price of 80€...




One of the few things that are cheaper here in ZA than overseas.  We are looking at ZAR350 - 400 for a new pc game (for what it is worth roughly ZAR14.46 to the Pounf, 13.43 to the Euro and 10.07 to the US Dollar)


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Good to know someone liked it. I only bought it on the impression the description gave me . And I got the expansion too .




I don't offer and warentees, guarantees or refunds on my opinions .


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I too tend to buy a little older products that have already reduced price, but when that "25% off" means it costs about the same as new games a few years back, it makes me grit my teeth...



I know what you mean.


Phaezen said:


> It is RTS, nice thing is you set your army up before the game and there is no base management in the middle of a battle so you can focus on your battle strategy.  THings like initial deployment, facing and movement are very important, as is the morale of your troops.   I would like to pick the expansion up sometime if I can find it.
> 
> The open cinematics are schweeeeeet




I'll have to check it out some time. I really like the 40k RTS. I look forward to the second one.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade is thinking of starting a Pathfinder PBP. Either of you interested?


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Duskblade, it looks like you will be allowed to take over Rev's character until he returns since I'm willing to bet that Blackrat and Ginnel will vote "yes" on the issue.



Aww you know us so well 

Hmm the computer I'm actually working on at the moment keeps on having loads of runtime errors now, I can't think of anything I've done different except look at that zip file of that girl from the west wing in her underwear darn  but the thing is it doesn't seem like a virus.

It won't even let me reply on my normal computer as an infinite number of the same runtime error keeps on appearing, it also won't let me use the tools at the top while writing posts, I think that has something to do with a runtime error concerning VB its all about expected objects and stuff I'm confuzzled.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Duskblade is thinking of starting a Pathfinder PBP. Either of you interested?




Been trying to get into a PBP game for a while.  Will just need to readup the beta document to refresh myself on classes and races


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDO-yyZmc6s]YouTube - BURGER KING TV COMMERCIAL[/ame]

Giggity.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Aww you know us so well
> 
> Hmm the computer I'm actually working on at the moment keeps on having loads of runtime errors now, I can't think of anything I've done different except look at that zip file of that girl from the west wing in her underwear darn  but the thing is it doesn't seem like a virus.
> 
> It won't even let me reply on my normal computer as an infinite number of the same runtime error keeps on appearing, it also won't let me use the tools at the top while writing posts, I think that has something to do with a runtime error concerning VB its all about expected objects and stuff I'm confuzzled.




I've had no issues with it.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I'll have to check it out some time. I really like the 40k RTS. I look forward to the second one.




I have it on pre-order, that and Dragonage. Bioware are the kings of CRPGs


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Duskblade is thinking of starting a Pathfinder PBP. Either of you interested?




Maybe. I haven't even looked at the Pathfinder before this. Anything special differenting it from 3.5?


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Been trying to get into a PBP game for a while.  Will just need to readup the beta document to refresh myself on classes and races



I really want to give the game a go. Looks like fun. She also asked which setting we wanted to use. So far there are 2 votes for the default setting of Golarion. 


Relique du Madde said:


> YouTube - BURGER KING TV COMMERCIAL
> 
> Giggity.




You are the spawn of satan for showing that. SPAWN!!!!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

The hive is moving at high speed these days.... Again a new hive! 

Blackrat, tell me how Mark of Chaos works out for you. I like Warhammer (at least the setting), might be interesting.


----------



## Ginnel

Pathfinder? planescape run planescape with it I'm just a huge fan what can I say?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Maybe. I haven't even looked at the Pathfinder before this. Anything special differenting it from 3.5?




Some of the classes have new changes like wizard's schools to me appear to work like cleric domains by giving things as you level. 

There is CMB= Combat Manuever Bonus which replaces many of the rules for grapple and the such. Made things more simple. 

They haven't changed too much because they want it to be useable with 3.5 material.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Pathfinder? planescape run planescape with it I'm just a huge fan what can I say?




Awesome idea. I'd love to play in the Planescape setting. I may have to change my vote.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The hive is moving at high speed these days.... Again a new hive!
> 
> Blackrat, tell me how Mark of Chaos works out for you. I like Warhammer (at least the setting), might be interesting.




Sure. I'll propably have it by today or tomorrow. (This store I buy things from has an incredibly fast delivery.) So I'll give you my views by weekend .


----------



## Ginnel

Solved kinda  no error messages but I still can't select the smilies and colours of writing anyone got a clue of how to change the colour of writing using brackets and stuff, er code?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> You are the spawn of satan for showing that. SPAWN!!!!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkwOdaFRHlw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkwOdaFRHlw[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Solved kinda  no error messages but I still can't select the smilies and colours of writing anyone got a clue of how to change the colour of writing using brackets and stuff, er code?




I have that issue. I just never had the run time errors. You can see if you can change the forum template to white. It might make things appear.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Solved kinda  no error messages but I still can't select the smilies and colours of writing anyone got a clue of how to change the colour of writing using brackets and stuff, er code?




[ color="color"]  Text [ /color]

Take the spaces out of the code.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> YouTube - Jack in the Box commercial




Do you realize how close I am to being able to leaving? I'm starving and you're tempting me to stop for breakfast.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Solved kinda  no error messages but I still can't select the smilies and colours of writing anyone got a clue of how to change the colour of writing using brackets and stuff, er code?




You put _color=the color you want_ inside brackets, and to end you put _/color_

For example Red

If you want a wider selection of colors, use hex-codes instead of the color name:


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Do you realize how close I am to being able to leaving? I'm starving and you're tempting me to stop for breakfast.




*laughs*  I'm doing a summoning spell.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> *laughs*  I'm doing a summoning spell.




Trying to summon Galeros and Demongirl?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Trying to summon Galeros and Demongirl?




 Demongirl already appeared.  We just need to summon Galeros before new food can be put into the hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You put _color=the color you want_ inside brackets, and to end you put _/color_
> 
> For example Red
> 
> If you want a wider selection of colors, use hex-codes instead of the color name:




Hex code is over rated.  It's all about RGB* now. 




*Too bad RGB isn't standardized yet.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Demongirl already appeared.  We just need to summon Galeros before new food can be put into the hive.




I see. I'm not sure it'll work but go ahead AFTER I get home safely without fastfood.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Btw, Aeson... I'm also hungry... but it's way way to late early in the night morning for me to leave and get food... and the only places close by that are open is Del Taco  (which is 5 minutes away. Every other late night fast food is like 10 - 15 minutes away and tends to take long this time in the night).


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Btw, Aeson... I'm also hungry... but it's way way to late early in the night morning for me to leave and get food... and the only places close by that are open is Del Taco  (which is 5 minutes away. Every other late night fast food is like 10 - 15 minutes away and tends to take long this time in the night).




Well it's breakfast time over here on the East coast. Everytime I go out to leave I can smell Waffle House and McDonalds in the air.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I see. I'm not sure it'll work but go ahead AFTER I get home safely without fastfood.




Stay strong bro! *high fives*


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> You put _color=the color you want_ inside brackets, and to end you put _/color_
> 
> For example Red
> 
> If you want a wider selection of colors, use hex-codes instead of the color name:





The pretty colours hmmmmmmmm *sits there staring* 






oooooohhhhhh still pretty</p> 
 I've always wanted to play a character who was strongly alinged to one of the factions especially the dustmen as I've never seen it done well


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Stay strong bro! *high fives*




At least someone around here is supportive.


----------



## Phaezen

Aaaaargh

I just made coffee, tasted it and thought it tasted odd.  I accidentaly put milk in, which I had successfully cut out of my coffee since early December.  Ugh.

Now the question, do I waste a cup of coffee or not?


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Aaaaargh
> 
> I just made coffee, tasted it and thought it tasted odd.  I accidentaly put milk in, which I had successfully cut out of my coffee since early December.  Ugh.
> 
> Now the question, do I waste a cup of coffee or not?




Official advice from Ginnel don't waste it 

EDIT:This is my current facebook status,  
Martin is issuing a public service announcement, lol is not in any way shape or form punctuation, thank you for listening 
Its one of my big pet peeves, as well as people who won't take a seat on the train because they have to push past people/ask them to move out the way.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Aaaaargh
> 
> I just made coffee, tasted it and thought it tasted odd.  I accidentaly put milk in, which I had successfully cut out of my coffee since early December.  Ugh.
> 
> Now the question, do I waste a cup of coffee or not?




Well I would... Milk in coffee, eugh...


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I've always wanted to play a character who was strongly alinged to one of the factions especially the dustmen as I've never seen it done well




The factions can be tough especially the Dustmen.


I went to get a big cup of water. It should help me feel less hungry.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Aaaaargh
> 
> I just made coffee, tasted it and thought it tasted odd.  I accidentaly put milk in, which I had successfully cut out of my coffee since early December.  Ugh.
> 
> Now the question, do I waste a cup of coffee or not?






Ginnel said:


> Official advice from Ginnel don't waste it






Blackrat said:


> Well I would... Milk in coffee, eugh...




I don't drink it black. Milk or creamer please. No sugar though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I've always wanted to play a character who was strongly alinged to one of the factions especially the dustmen as I've never seen it done well




In the few games of Planescape I played in my characters were sensates or signers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I don't drink it black. Milk or creamer please. No sugar though.




For me Black coffee is a late night at the goth club type of thing.   Usually I drink coffee with 3 creams and two sugars.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> The pretty colours hmmmmmmmm *sits there staring*




Heh. Those were only the so called websafe colors, designed to show right in the older monitors. There's quite a lot of more hex code shades actually


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Official advice from Ginnel don't waste it






Blackrat said:


> Well I would... Milk in coffee, eugh...






Aeson said:


> I don't drink it black. Milk or creamer please. No sugar though.





I used to drink with milk no sugar, but have migrated to black no sugar, but it has to be decent quality coffee, filter or espresso.  I powered through the milky coffee and am now going to redeem myself with a decent cup of coffee.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Heh. Those were only the so called websafe colors, designed to show right in the older monitors. There's quite a lot of more hex code shades actually




::LAUGHS::

Websafe colors?  What are those?  You yeah... now I remember, it's what my webdesign teachers said you could throw out since "anyone whose monitor is limited by those colors is not in your target demographic (or if they are then they are not accessing the web from home), is a dying breed (since they haven't upgraded their technology), and/or lives in an region which can not get better internet access then dial-up (and as a result most likely does not have newer browser updates that can utilize a RGB code)."


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> The factions can be tough especially the Dustmen.
> 
> 
> I went to get a big cup of water. It should help me feel less hungry.




Indeed they are  but that would be one of the big challenges remaining loyal to the faction and fanatical-ish about the ideals while still working with the group


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> I've always wanted to play a character who was strongly alinged to one of the factions especially the dustmen as I've never seen it done well






Aeson said:


> The factions can be tough especially the Dustmen.






Relique du Madde said:


> In the few games of Planescape I played in my characters were sensates or signers.




The Mercykillers article from Dragon 370 could make for an interesting campaign backdrop.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Indeed they are  but that would be one of the big challenges remaining loyal to the faction and fanatical-ish about the ideals while still working with the group




Not easy when members of the group may oppose you. Someone is not playing their character right or the DM is too easy on you if it happens. IMO


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> For me Black coffee is a late night at the goth club type of thing.   Usually I drink coffee with 3 creams and two sugars.






Phaezen said:


> I used to drink with milk no sugar, but have migrated to black no sugar, but it has to be decent quality coffee, filter or espresso.  I powered through the milky coffee and am now going to redeem myself with a decent cup of coffee.




I can drink it black but it has to be good coffee for that to happen. I try not to drink the stuff at all. I prefer tea, iced, of course.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> In the few games of Planescape I played in my characters were sensates or signers.




They're the most group friendly factions, the factions who can get on well with other people, thats why i'd like to see a dustman or The Athar or even one of the Mercykillers


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> They're the most group friendly factions, the factions who can get on well with other people, thats why i'd like to see a dustman or The Athar or even one of the Mercykillers




A Mercykiller group. How evil could that me?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Indeed they are




Heh... sensates are easy.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh... sensates are easy.




In more ways than one.


----------



## Aeson

I'll let you guys in on a little secret. I'm going to church on Saturday evening. A friend is taking me to meet with a pastor at the church and we may stay for the service. I thought if nothing else I'd try something new.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> They're the most group friendly factions, the factions who can get on well with other people, thats why i'd like to see a dustman or The Athar or even one of the Mercykillers




Yeah, they are group friendly... but they still can be irritating when you play one as being a total sensation junky drama queen.*



Aeson said:


> A Mercykiller group. How evil could that me?




Scary.


*Ei. The type of sensate that would betray the group so she can see how it feels to be mistrusted by those who would risk their life for her.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, they are group friendly... but they still can be irritating when you play one as being a total sensation junky drama queen.




Planescape?! Sigil?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My character once bugged the Lady by refusing to give her way...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Hex code is over rated.  It's all about RGB* now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Too bad RGB isn't standardized yet.



But the Hex Code is RGB! Each pair of numbers represents a color (R, G or B)

#123456
#FF0000
#00FF00
#0000FF
#A00000
#A000A5
#50FF50
#5050FF
#010101

A Standard for RGB is sRGB: sRGB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Of course, to get the "true colors as intended", you need to set up a color profile for your monitor, probably requiring higher end equipment to test it.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> A Mercykiller group. How evil could that me?






Relique du Madde said:


> Scary.




Depends which of the subfactions you serve really,

Sodkillers: 
Absolute Order
“Chaos wins if we permit free thinking and subversive ideas.”

Sons of Mercy:
Justice Breeds Peace
“By ensuring justice is applied fairly and to all who live in the light of civilization, we all prosper.”

Mercykillers:
War against Chaos
“You know why they call us the Mercykillers? We kill mercy. When justice is soft and easy, there’s no deterrent to keep the people in line.”


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Planescape?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My character once bugged the Lady by refusing to give her way...




The worse thing for a sensate to muse about (in the realm of a deity of knowledge/creation): "I wonder what it feels like to not have ever existed."

That comment came about by the diety snapping his fingers and saying "I just created the internet."


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Planescape?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My character once bugged the Lady by refusing to give her way...




Probably about as bugging as a bug as well  She's hella scary 
Played a city druid once, my DM said ok but druids are meant for the wild  so ended up I was taught by a mad old hermit in sigil, the mad old hermit had a scrap of gray cloth which when you used det magic on it radiated every kind of magic  Lady of pains or not who knows 
I think one of the good things about the factions is that they bring a friction to the setting and people will debate and argue having a one faction group would take a little away from that  but then you could always rub the NPCs up the wrong way instead


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Depends which of the subfactions you serve really,
> 
> Sodkillers:
> Absolute Order
> “Chaos wins if we permit free thinking and subversive ideas.”
> 
> Sons of Mercy:
> Justice Breeds Peace
> “By ensuring justice is applied fairly and to all who live in the light of civilization, we all prosper.”
> 
> Mercykillers:
> War against Chaos
> “You know why they call us the Mercykillers? We kill mercy. When justice is soft and easy, there’s no deterrent to keep the people in line.”




Which book is that one in? I own most of them and can't seem to remember that bit I assume its the faction guide or something


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> But the Hex Code is RGB! Each pair of numbers represents a color (R, G or B)
> 
> < SNIP >
> 
> A Standard for RGB is sRGB: sRGB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Of course, to get the "true colors as intended", you need to set up a color profile for your monitor, probably requiring higher end equipment to test it.




Using the sRGB integers to call up the colors and not hexadecimal.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Which book is that one in? I own most of them and can't seem to remember that bit I assume its the faction guide or something




Dragon 370 - Riven Mercy: The Mercy Killers, looks at the history of the Mercy Killers from thier founding till current (after the Faction War).  Very good fluffy article.


----------



## Ginnel

6 Hives on the first page of the forum 
So incase I didn't make it clear before I would love to be involved in another pbp especially if it was planescape, but my advice is to run in whatever setting you're comfortable with


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> 6 Hives on the first page of the forum
> So incase I didn't make it clear before I would love to be involved in another pbp especially if it was planescape, but my advice is to run in whatever setting you're comfortable with




Duskblade - what would you be willing to run?  I would be game for anything really.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> 6 Hives on the first page of the forum





only 6, but they most likely constitute 95% of the posts.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> only 6, but they most likely constitute 95% of the posts.




I'd like to see what happens if every hiver stopped posting in all threads for 24 hours. How much of an impact we can have on the site.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I'd like to see what happens if every hiver stopped posting in all threads for 24 hours. How much of an impact we can have on the site.


----------



## Shabe

and I've finally caught up with 17 pages of posts...

pbp, hmmm could do...

btw this has been bugging me recently but what does mountain dew actually taste like?


----------



## Blackrat

Shabe said:


> btw this has been bugging me recently but what does mountain dew actually taste like?




Very exremely watered down coffee with lots of sugar and hint of lemon. 

So, not too good...


----------



## Aeson

Shabe said:


> btw this has been bugging me recently but what does mountain dew actually taste like?




Like carbonated sugar with a hint of lemon and lime. IMO


----------



## Blackrat

I see we have the same low opinions of that vile stuff Aeson .


----------



## Phaezen

Did someone say Mountain Dew?


----------



## Ginnel

So like Sprite or 7up without as much taste then?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I see we have the same low opinions of that vile stuff Aeson .




Seems so.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> So like Sprite or 7up without as much taste then?




More like 7up with a drop of coffee and a whole lot of sugar added.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> So like Sprite or 7up without as much taste then?




More like if you took Sprite and turned it neon yellow and tripled the sugar.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson! Man, we are doing this like a chorus now !


----------



## Phaezen

*realises he has been up for eight hours on 3 cups of coffee*

No wonder I have been feeling a little groggy.......

Off to find some lunch then


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Aeson! Man, we are doing this like a chorus now !




Seems so. 


I don't care for the stuff but will drink it if I have to.


----------



## Ginnel

Not sure if there are any console gamers around here, I suspect not but there is apparently a Resident Evil 5 demo out on Xbox live at the mo so give it shot.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Not sure if there are any console gamers around here, I suspect not but there is apparently a Resident Evil 5 demo out on Xbox live at the mo so give it shot.




Hey, I am... But Resident Evil was never a series for me, so no... I won't 

But once Street Fighter IV comes out, I'll happily take on you over Live


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Hey, I am... But Resident Evil was never a series for me, so no... I won't
> 
> But once Street Fighter IV comes out, I'll happily take on you over Live



The first 3 resident evils were junk, Resident Evil 4 however was the best game of 2006 or whenever it was released really good fun, lots more shooting less slow walking rubbish, and possibly the only game I've played in which I've been scared.

But yeah Street Fighter I'll pick that up too, not long till release I believe.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> But yeah Street Fighter I'll pick that up too not long now I think




Feb 20th, IIRC. Have to renew my live-gold account too so I can give you a beating


----------



## Aeson

I'm sticking with my Gears of War for now. I have thought of the Resident Evil series and plan to look into some time.


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> and possibly the only game I've played in which I've been scared.




Fatal Frame 2 I think, I played it with the lights out on my own, pretty bad idea. 
Fallout 3 has also been making me jump, damnable ghouls.

I can also vouch for the quality of Resident Evil 4, I played it on the wii right through to the end.

Street fighter IV does look good, wonder how much a cheap arcade stick for it would be...


----------



## Phaezen

Shabe said:


> Fatal Frame 2 I think, I played it with the lights out on my own, pretty bad idea.
> Fallout 3 has also been making me jump, damnable ghouls.




The ambient sound effects in the various lairs are good aren't they? 

The ant lairs make my skin crawl......


----------



## Shabe

Phaezen said:


> The ambient sound effects in the various lairs are good aren't they?
> 
> The ant lairs make my skin crawl......




I'm too busy bopping along to Three Dog's radio, which means I get caught unawares as I can't hear much else.

I'm currently wandering about the wasteland looking for interesting places, there was one cool place where I was having hallucinations, very cool.


----------



## Phaezen

Shabe said:


> I'm too busy bopping along to Three Dog's radio, which means I get caught unawares as I can't hear much else.
> 
> I'm currently wandering about the wasteland looking for interesting places, there was one cool place where I was having hallucinations, very cool.




I have it set so that I can bop along with Three Dog (Bow wow wow) and hear the ambient background noises, critters moving, ghouls calling out and so forth

Which place? was it the 



Spoiler



vault (forget which number)


 or the 



Spoiler



Dunwhich quest


?


----------



## Shabe

Phaezen said:


> I have it set so that I can bop along with Three Dog (Bow wow wow) and hear the ambient background noises, critters moving, ghouls calling out and so forth
> 
> Which place? was it the
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> vault (forget which number)
> 
> 
> or the
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dunwhich quest
> 
> 
> ?




I may have to try turning up the background noises.

It was the first one, 



Spoiler



vault 106 I believe, the messages on the computers were funny. Is Dogmeat always found at the scrapyard or does he turn up after a certain amount of time?


 
Anyway probably should get back to work work work.


----------



## Blackrat

Shabe said:


> I may have to try turning up the background noises.
> 
> It was the first one,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> vault 106 I believe, the messages on the computers were funny. Is Dogmeat always found at the scrapyard or does he turn up after a certain amount of time?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway probably should get back to work work work.




Always found in the same place. 


Awesome game.


----------



## Knightfall

Hello Hive.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> Hello Hive.




you lose the silent game.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> you lose the silent game.



Darn.


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall said:


> Hello Hive.




EDIT: lovely, my smiley has been removed from photobucket.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Starbucks is closing another 300 stores (Proffits are down 69%).  It looks like people are realizing that it better to buy crappy cheap coffee then crappy expensive coffee.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> EDIT: lovely, my smiley has been removed from photobucket.



[ / chearup ]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade, did you get the link I emailed you?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Starbucks is closing another 300 stores (Proffits are down 69%).  It looks like people are realizing that it better to buy crappy cheap coffee then crappy expensive coffee.




My mom likes the Starbucks brand, but refuses the high cost of paying for it at one of their outlets, so she buys the ground coffee from the supermarket.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Duskblade, did you get the link I emailed you?




Yes I did. I was very busy today. My brother dragged my ass all over the state today. 

I'll look it over tomorrow and post an action for Michelle tomorrow evening.


----------



## Duskblade

So my primary group has decided to put off starting up a second game for a month so that I can build a new custom world for the Pathfinder system. 

I finally get to DM. Time put the old designing gears to work. If anyone is interested I'll post up a thread with my changes and additions to suit the new world.


----------



## Duskblade

Bought some new RPG books today while I was out and about, that was the only plus to being out with my brother.

I got the following:

Book of Templates Deluxe Edition (Should be a good complement to my Green Ronin Advanced Bestiary)
City of Brass x2 (discounted for $30, bought the last two in the store)
Dave Arneson's Blackmoor 
Monte Cook's World of Darkness
Northern Crown: Gazetteer
Northern Crown: New World Adventures
Nyambe
Nyambe - Ancestral Vault
Nyambe - Dire Spirits
Sidewinder: Recoiled
Underdark Adventure Guide
Warlords of the Accordlands Master Codex

I'm a very happy camper.


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> EDIT: lovely, my smiley has been removed from photobucket.



That's too bad. What kind of smiley was it?


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall said:


> That's too bad. What kind of smiley was it?




The kind that waves hello to people.


----------



## Duskblade

Where the heck did everybody go?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Bought some new RPG books today while I was out and about, that was the only plus to being out with my brother.
> 
> I got the following:
> 
> Book of Templates Deluxe Edition (Should be a good complement to my Green Ronin Advanced Bestiary)
> City of Brass x2 (discounted for $30, bought the last two in the store)
> Dave Arneson's Blackmoor
> Monte Cook's World of Darkness
> Northern Crown: Gazetteer
> Northern Crown: New World Adventures
> Nyambe
> Nyambe - Ancestral Vault
> Nyambe - Dire Spirits
> Sidewinder: Recoiled
> Underdark Adventure Guide
> Warlords of the Accordlands Master Codex
> 
> I'm a very happy camper.




Blackmoor is the only one on that list that I have. Got it for $2 at DragonCon.

Paizo is sending me Trojan War D20 and said I can keep the book they sent. I now have 2 copies of Testament. I guess I'll give one to a pastor friend of mine. Who has been the DM for our D&D game for over a year.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Where the heck did everybody go?




Work, bed, date, dinner, sex.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Work, bed, date, dinner, sex.




 For real?


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> Bought some new RPG books today while I was out and about, that was the only plus to being out with my brother.



I bought two books today. I found a copy of Heroes of High Favor: Half-Orcs from Bad Axe Games.





I also found a copy of Guide to Hell, an old AD&D 2E sourcebook. The store I found the book in actually had two copies plus they had a copy of Die Vecna Die!, which I decided not to purchase. They had some other 2E products that I might go back for including several planar related books.



Duskblade said:


> Book of Templates Deluxe Edition (Should be a good complement to my Green Ronin Advanced Bestiary)



Hmm, I know that book.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> For real?



I think he was implying one for each to make up "everyone".


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> For real?



I wish.


Knightfall said:


> Hmm, I know that book.



You do? Was it your copy? Is your name in it?


hafrogman said:


> I think he was implying one for each to make up "everyone".



What he said.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I think he was implying one for each to make up "everyone".




Ah. That makes sense. So, what are you doing here late again?


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Ah. That makes sense. So, what are you doing here late again?



Answering your question.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Answering your question.




Trivia night again?


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> You do? Was it your copy? Is your name in it?



It wasn't my copy but my name is in it.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> It wasn't my copy but my name is in it.




You put your name in someone's book? Shame on you.


----------



## Aeson

No comments on my new avatar?


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> You put your name in someone's book? Shame on you.



Funny guy!


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> No comments on my new avatar?



Is that 3D Pac-Man's illigitimate love child?


----------



## Knightfall

Here's Hobbes!​


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> Funny guy!



I try.


Knightfall said:


> Is that 3D Pac-Man's illigitimate love child?




Yes, it is. You get a cookie.

I'm not sure what it is, but I feel that it should be animated.


----------



## Knightfall

Garfield is my hero!​


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Where the heck did everybody go?




Somewhere secret.... with a camera..


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Somewhere secret.... with a camera..




Was that you outside hafrogman's bedroom window last night?


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Somewhere secret.... with a camera..




a digital camera or a video camera?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Was that you outside hafrogman's bedroom window last night?




Nope.  That was galeros.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> a digital camera or a video camera?




Digital camera.


----------



## Duskblade

So, did enworld putz out on anyone else?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> So, did enworld putz out on anyone else?




nope.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Digital camera.




Are you a peeping Tom Mario?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> nope.




It was a little less than an hour ago. For about three minutes I couldn't access the site. I gave up and went to watch Knight Rider on my dvr.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> So, did enworld putz out on anyone else?



No one putz out for me. That's the problem.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Are you a peeping Tom Mario?




Only if you want me to be.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope.  That was galeros.




Or maybe demongirl, she did make a hive by posting late last night.


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> So, did enworld putz out on anyone else?



Yes.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Only if you want me to be.



giggity?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm....  I think I might need a new avatar soon seeing that everyone else has a new one.


----------



## Duskblade

Say hello to my little friend.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If that is your little friend then who is your big friend?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> If that is your little friend then who is your big friend?




What, you've never seen Scarface? Al Pacino is teh bomb. 

*Wonders if Scarface is available on BluRay*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> What, you've never seen Scarface? Al Pacino is teh bomb.
> 
> *Wonders if Scarface is available on BluRay*




Yes I have.


----------



## Duskblade

Duskblade said:


> *Wonders if Scarface is available on BluRay*




Nope, not yet.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes I have.




That was GoodFellas not Scarface.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm....  I think I might need a new avatar soon seeing that everyone else has a new one.



You could try one of these...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm....  I think I might need a new avatar soon seeing that everyone else has a new one.




Go for it. What will it hurt? Try it. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> That was GoodFellas not Scarface.




You think I'm funny? Funny how? Do I amuse you?


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> You think I'm funny? Funny how? Do I amuse you?




Occasionally, you do make me laugh.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Occasionally, you do make me laugh.




That often, eh?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe I should find an image of Morpheus..  It's sort of an inside joke at the Art Institute (with several people who are graduating by the end of this year).


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> That often, eh?




The hive is a riot. Thats why I need one of these:


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe I should find an image of Morpheus..  It's sort of an inside joke at the Art Institute (with several people who are graduating by the end of this year).




I'm sure it varies by school but how is the Art Institute? We have one here and it's been around for years. I've thought about taking classes but not sure its worth it.


----------



## Knightfall

More Relique avatar ideas...


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> The hive is a riot. Thats why I need one of these:




You need a police officer? Are we that bad?


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe I should find an image of Morpheus..  It's sort of an inside joke at the Art Institute (with several people who are graduating by the end of this year).



Morpheus, huh? Try this link...

Morpheus - Google Image Search


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'm sure it varies by school but how is the Art Institute? We have one here and it's been around for years. I've thought about taking classes but not sure its worth it.




Hard and expensive.  The programs tend to vary greatly depending on region. From what I've heard, the animation department at the AI I'm at is abysmal (since they focus on using Maya and Flash opposed to traditional methods).


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe I should find an image of Morpheus..  It's sort of an inside joke at the Art Institute (with several people who are graduating by the end of this year).




Whoa.


----------



## Knightfall

This Morpheus?


----------



## Knightfall

Or this one?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Hard and expensive.  The programs tend to vary greatly depending on region. From what I've heard, the animation department at the AI I'm at is abysmal (since they focus on using Maya and Flash opposed to traditional methods).




I had a feeling it was expensive. Why did you choose there instead of another school?


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall said:


> Or this one?




 What the?


----------



## Knightfall

This would be a cool avatar...


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> What the?



See here...

Morpheus - Zdzislaw Beksinski


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Whoa.




Aww. She wants to be Neo to your Morpheus.


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall said:


> See here...
> 
> Morpheus - Zdzislaw Beksinski




 Interesting.....I might have to buy that book.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Whoa.






Knightfall said:


> This Morpheus?




Yes that Morpheus.  See what happened was one night before my editing class a friend named Gi and several people were watching a copy of the Matrix that was posted on the school server...  That day I ended up getting a haircut (using a clipper set on size 1) and walking into class wearing my heavy leather trench coat with my sunglasses.  Gi turned around and said, "Whoa it's Morpheus!"


----------



## Knightfall

There is also the Sandman Morpheus...


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes that Morpheus.  See what happened was one night before my editing class a friend named Gi and several people were watching a copy of the Matrix that was posted on the school server...  That day I ended up getting a haircut (using a clipper set on size 1) and walking into class wearing my heavy leather trench coat with my sunglasses.  Gi turned around and said, "Whoa it's Morpheus!"



So, was I helpful?


----------



## Blackrat

Muah hah hah haa...!


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes that Morpheus.  See what happened was one night before my editing class a friend named Gi and several people were watching a copy of the Matrix that was posted on the school server...  That day I ended up getting a haircut (using a clipper set on size 1) and walking into class wearing my heavy leather trench coat with my sunglasses.  Gi turned around and said, "Whoa it's Morpheus!"




Thats a cool story. A lot of people tell me how much I look like a younger Carrie Anne-Moss, albeit with darker skin. 

 I wonder if I should save up to buy clothes that would make me pass for Trinity on Halloween this year.


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> Muah hah hah haa...!




Are you the terror that flaps in the night?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I had a feeling it was expensive. Why did you choose there instead of another school?




It's closer.  I was as USC for Creative writing* and basically left since I felt it was a waste of time (since a Creative Writing is pretty much a worthless degree if not back up by a stonger degree).  At the time I left I was about one semester away from graduating and since I wanted to get into interactive media it made little sense to flip a coin and switch to one of the several interactive media programs that USC had (seriously.. they had two interactive media degrees in the school of cinema and two in the information technology program). 

Ideally, I'd love to do screen writing and interactive media but unfortunately the closest Art Institute that does have a cinema program in located in Santa Monica.  Fortunately, the web design/interactive media program tries to teach everything so I have done several film related projects.  However, if I did have the cash and the ability to uproot myself I probably would have gone up to San Francisco and tried to get into the Academy of Art or San Francisco's Art Institute.


* I originally went to USC for screen writing but was never accepted into the cinema school.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Muah hah hah haa...!



Hi Blackrat.

What's so funny?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Thats a cool story. A lot of people tell me how much I look like a younger Carrie Anne-Moss, albeit with darker skin.




Where is that "This thread is worthless" smilie when I need it?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall said:


> There is also the Sandman Morpheus...



Nice Image.

Heh heh...  I did mention that I bought the absolute edition of the Sandman during the Xmas hive.


Knightfall said:


> So, was I helpful?




Yeah.


----------



## Duskblade

So has anyone else heard Sergio's new take on The Look of Love? I have to admit I hated it at first, but it grew on me and now I actually like it a lot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Thats a cool story. A lot of people tell me how much I look like a younger Carrie Anne-Moss, albeit with darker skin.
> 
> I wonder if I should save up to buy clothes that would make me pass for Trinity on Halloween this year.




Giggity


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> Are you the terror that flaps in the night?



No, I'm the horror that flips in the light!


Knightfall said:


> Hi Blackrat.
> 
> What's so funny?



I have coffee!


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> Thats a cool story. A lot of people tell me how much I look like a younger Carrie Anne-Moss, albeit with darker skin.
> 
> I wonder if I should save up to buy clothes that would make me pass for Trinity on Halloween this year.



Trinity, huh?


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> I have coffee!



Ahh... understood.

Don't get between Blackrat and his coffee.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> Don't get between Blackrat and his coffee.




You are wise in the ways of science.


----------



## Knightfall

Well, that's it for me tonight.

Take care, Hivers!


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall said:


> Trinity, huh?




Yup.


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> You are wise in the ways of science.




....and religion.... I think.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hmm.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

wft!??!  Starbucks is supposedly going to only make decaff in the afternoons now!


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> wft!??!  Starbucks is supposedly going to only make decaff in the afternoons now!




But, but, but....I NEED MY CAFFEINE FIX IN THE AFTERNON!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> wft!??!  Starbucks is supposedly going to only make decaff in the afternoons now!




They need to learn the wisdom that Knightfall has....

Luckily there's no Starbucks in Finland, and even if there was, I wouldn't go there...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> But, but, but....I NEED MY CAFFEINE FIX IN THE AFTERNON!




Wait...  I'm not sure if that news story means:

1) Decaff only in the afternoon.
2) No decaff in the morning.


----------



## Knightfall

One last thing before I go...

Free Random Avatars - Calvin and Hobbes!


----------



## Duskblade

Okay, I'm officially whipped.

Gonna make myself a PBJ, watch some M*A*S*H and call it a night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Okay, I'm oficially whipped.




Giggity.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Giggity.




Only by you and in her dreams.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive

Decaff coffee? ugh.

Who knows what chemicals they use in that to leach the goodness out.....

Relique - awesome avatar


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive
> 
> Decaff coffee? ugh.
> 
> Who knows what chemicals they use in that to leach the goodness out.....
> 
> Relique - awesome avatar




I had a guy tell me they used petrol to decaf tea. I don't believe that.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I had a guy tell me they used petrol to decaf tea. I don't believe that.




No, it's Enriched Unobtanium. Higly radioactive and makes your pee glow blueish...


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I had a guy tell me they used petrol to decaf tea. I don't believe that.




What do you know, apparently they use water to remove the caffiene, the only drawback is a reduction in quality...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> What do you know, apparently they use water to remove the caffiene, the only drawback is a reduction in quality...




You sure it isn't piss?


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure it isn't piss?




Tastes like it *badabish* Thank you I am here all week.  Try the steak and please tip the waitress

From my googlefu I find the following:



> The three most widely used methods used to  decaffeinate tea (and coffee) are carbon dioxide, water, and ethyl  acetate.      Ethyl Acetate (Tea and Coffee)
> The leaves/beans are soaked with the ethyl acetate solvent, which  bonds with the caffeine molecules. When the solvent and water are  evaporated, the caffeine is strained out and dissolves in the ethyl  acetate. The ethyl acetate-caffeine solution is then drained away,  and residual amounts of ethyl acetate are removed by heating and  evaporation. In this process, large amount of the health-promoting  flavonoids and antioxidants are also washed away, and some of the  solvent residue remains. This is the least expensive process.
> Water Processing (Tea & Coffee --different techniques)
> Tea: With this method, leaves are placed into hot water, under very  high pressure. In the water, the caffeine and flavor components are  dissolved. After the water has become saturated, the caffeine is  removed by passing the water through carbon filters. The first batch  of leaves are then discarded, and a new batch is placed into the  water. The caffeine in the second batch dissolves into the water, but  the flavor is retained. Because antioxidants are also water soluble,  the level of antioxidants is likely impacted in water extraction.
> Coffee: In single-stage water processes the beans are soaked as a  single batch with plain water, extracting both the caffeine and the  flavor. This weak extract is then filtered through activated charcoal  to remove the caffeine. The filtered flavor-charged water is then  partially dried to concentrate the weak extract and sprayed onto the  decaffeinated beans to restore flavor back to them.
> Carbon Dioxide (Tea)
> With this method, water-saturated tea leaves are treated with carbon  dioxide and compressed to 200 times normal atmospheric pressure. The  carbon dioxide acts like a magnet and attracts the caffeine  molecules, which is then removed. When the carbon dioxide has  finished removing the caffeine, the leaves are dried. The carbon  dioxide is then recycled and caffeine is sold for other commercial  uses.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Well, I don't need coffee. I need tea.* Very East Frisian of me. 


*) Generally speaking. I already had my morning tea.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Decisions decisions...   I've been wanting to get a pair of goggles for a while (I had a pair until it was ran over by my car), and low-and-behold, I found some on amazon while looking for Dr. Horrible's sing Along Blog.

Welding Goggles for $11.00:






Classic styled motorcycle goggles for $30.00:


----------



## Aeson

Ethyl acetate is harmless so I'll keep drinking it.


----------



## Shabe

Morning folks, the Hive really is a 24 hour party*.

Apparently 4-5 cups of coffee a day is good for you, therefore I need to build up my tolerence to the stuff. Although coffee always seems to leave me with stinky breath, is that why people have mints and chewing gum?


* for a given value of party.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Decisions decisions...   I've been wanting to get a pair of goggles for a while (I had a pair until it was ran over by my car), and low-and-behold, I found some on amazon while looking for Dr. Horrible's sing Along Blog.
> 
> Welding Goggles for $11.00:
> 
> Classic styled motorcycle goggles for $30.00:





Go for the classics they look sweet, although the welding goggles don't look to bad either, and are almost 2/3rds of the price.......

I hope that helps


----------



## Blackrat

Well, the old style welding goggles are pretty much classics in cyber-genre and I too have a pair. Then again, those motorcycle goggles are pretty awesome...

How about both? And if you don't like the motorcycle goggles afterall, you can send them to me. My birthday isn't far away


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Go for the classics they look sweet, although the welding goggles don't look to bad either, and are almost 2/3rds of the price.......
> 
> I hope that helps




That's the thing.  They both look good.  I wish I was able to find both at a local shop since then I'd try them on and see which one looks better when worn.   Damn science!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, the old style welding goggles are pretty much classics in cyber-genre and I too have a pair. Then again, those motorcycle goggles are pretty awesome...
> 
> How about both? And if you don't like the motorcycle goggles afterall, you can send them to me. My birthday isn't far away




I don't want them for the cyber look...  I want them because they help me look like a mad scientist who dreams of ruling the world.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't want them for the cyber look...  I want them because they help me look like a mad scientist who dreams of ruling the world.




In that case, you need the welding goggles. Nothing says mad science like a pair of those. Preferably with some dark reddish brown paint splashes to make them look like they'd have blood on them


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't want them for the cyber look...  I want them because they help me look like a mad scientist who dreams of ruling the world.




Gothic horror mad scientist, or steam punk mad scientist?


----------



## Aeson

Why are there so many bisexual women on OkCupid? And why are they only looking for women?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Why are there so many bisexual women on OkCupid? And why are they only looking for women?



A few reasons.

1) You tend to notice those that you can't have more.  It's selective perception or whetever it's called.

2) A lot of the other dating sites interject their own politics into their services and refuse to match women - women or men - men.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Why are there so many bisexual women on OkCupid? And why are they only looking for women?




The cynic in me says for fairly much the same reason you see so many female avatars on WOW and other MMOs....


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> The cynic in me says for fairly much the same reason you see so many female avatars on WOW and other MMOs....




because they're men pretending to be women? I might buy that but there are some U-G-L-Y women on there. If I were pretending I would at least go with some hotter woman for the pictures.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> because they're men pretending to be women? I might buy that but there are some U-G-L-Y women on there. If I were pretending I would at least go with some hotter woman for the pictures.



I'm not quite sure what the point would be on a dating site.  Eventually you're supposed to meet, they'll figure it out then.

And the site does a pretty good job of self-policing for scammers.

So why bother?

I guess you could try to get naked pictures from "other" women, but that's bound to fail, a lot.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I'm not quite sure what the point would be on a dating site.  Eventually you're supposed to meet, they'll figure it out then.
> 
> And the site does a pretty good job of self-policing for scammers.
> 
> So why bother?
> 
> I guess you could try to get naked pictures from "other" women, but that's bound to fail, a lot.




Some women post near naked pictures already. I've seen some racy pictures.

Morning, Froggy. how goes?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Morning, Froggy. how goes?



It goes.

Much the same as always.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> It goes.
> 
> Much the same as always.




Same here.


----------



## Blackrat

I've had a theological epiphany! If only I knew how to put it to words...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I've had a theological epiphany! If only I knew how to put it to words...




Are you now going to witness to use how Cthulhu  saved your soul?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Are you now going to witness to use how Cthulhu  saved your soul?




No... It's Azathoth 


But this particular epiphany is related to christianism. And if I knew how to put it to words, I would be branded as a heretic... But then again, that's nothing new


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Are you now going to witness to use how Cthulhu  saved your soul?



Oh poor, misguided Aeson.  When the master comes, ALL shall perish.  But you can save yourself the suffering. . .

All that matters is Who Will Be Eaten First?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No... It's Azathoth
> 
> 
> But this particular epiphany is related to christianism. And if I knew how to put it to words, I would be branded as a heretic... But then again, that's nothing new



It'll also get the thread closed.lol 


hafrogman said:


> Oh poor, misguided Aeson.  When the master comes, ALL shall perish.  But you can save yourself the suffering. . .
> 
> All that matters is Who Will Be Eaten First?



When the _Master_ comes I'll pee in his cereal and dance on his table.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It'll also get the thread closed.lol




Yes, it propably would... So it's a good thing I don't know how to put it to words 

But I think I'll get a good debate out of it with my pastor friends the next time we go drinking together


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yes, it propably would... So it's a good thing I don't know how to put it to words
> 
> But I think I'll get a good debate out of it with my pastor friends the next time we go drinking together




Send it to me in a PM when you have it in words. I'm sure I have a few folks that would like to discuss it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Send it to me in a PM when you have it in words. I'm sure I have a few folks that would like to discuss it.




Hey, I have problems getting it out in finnish already. You think I'll ever manage to put it in english ?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hey, I have problems getting it out in finnish already. You think I'll ever manage to put it in english ?




Send it in Finnish and I'll run it through a translator. It should be good for a laugh.lol


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Hey, I have problems getting it out in finnish already. You think I'll ever manage to put it in english ?



So PM it to him in Finnish.  We'll run it through Babel Fish and have a good chuckle.

...

Or secretly discover the true meaning of the universe.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Send it in Finnish and I'll run it through a translator. It should be good for a laugh.lol





hafrogman said:


> So PM it to him in Finnish.  We'll run it through Babel Fish and have a good chuckle.



Wow, our minds are a little too close for comfort.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Send it in Finnish and I'll run it through a translator. It should be good for a laugh.lol






hafrogman said:


> So PM it to him in Finnish.  We'll run it through Babel Fish and have a good chuckle.
> 
> ...
> 
> Or secretly discover the true meaning of the universe.




Now there's an idea. But aren't you afraid that might inadvertently create the question for the Ultimate Answer To Life, The Universe And Everything?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Wow, our minds are a little too close for comfort.




Froggy, you're my soulmate. Wanna get hitched?


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Now there's an idea. But aren't you afraid that might inadvertently create the question for the Ultimate Answer To Life, The Universe And Everything?




Not detecting any Vogon ships, but you never know.  Excuse while I fetch my towel.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Now there's an idea. But aren't you afraid that might inadvertently create the question for the Ultimate Answer To Life, The Universe And Everything?




I already have the question.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Now there's an idea. But aren't you afraid that might inadvertently create the question for the Ultimate Answer To Life, The Universe And Everything?



As Aeson said, we already have the question.

"What do you get when you multiply six by nine?"
"Forty-two. . ."
"I always said there was something fundamentally wrong with the universe."



Aeson said:


> Froggy, you're my soulmate. Wanna get hitched?



Yes.

Not to you, just yes in general.


----------



## Phaezen

*cricket*

*Lone wolf howling mournfully in the distance*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Like The Prodigal Son...I Have Returned!*

Hello hive! My mom was driving me effing nuts, so I decided to temporarily move in with Mandy. Well, I'm back home now and my mom is grateful. She's been doing a lot of work just make sure I keep my health insurance.

[rant] She needs to learn how to use a computer, because her constant need for me to do stuff for her on mine is driving me crazy. [/rant]

Anyway, just wanted to let you all know that I'm okay and that I'm back.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Rev! You've been missed. And you missed 2 or 3 Hives in your absense


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> Hello hive! My mom was driving me effing nuts, so I decided to temporarily move in with Mandy. Well, I'm back home now and my mom is grateful. She's been doing a lot of work just make sure I keep my health insurance.
> 
> [rant] She needs to learn how to use a computer, because her constant need for me to do stuff for her on mine is driving me crazy. [/rant]
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let you all know that I'm okay and that I'm back.




It returns!

Heh moms and computers... Full Frontal Nerdity has you covered, story arc starts here:

Full Frontal Nerdity by Aaron Williams


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Hey Rev! You've been missed. And you missed 2 or 3 Hives in your absense




To be perfectly honest, I haven't missed the hive. I think I needed the break.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> It returns!
> 
> Heh moms and computers... Full Frontal Nerdity has you covered, story arc starts here:
> 
> Full Frontal Nerdity by Aaron Williams




Oh my god, oh my god!!! Thats too effing hilarious. 

Though I highly doubt my mom would go off the deep end like that. 

She's very paranoid about keeping her life secret from people that she thinks shouldn't know too much about us.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> In that case, you need the welding goggles. Nothing says mad science like a pair of those. Preferably with some dark reddish brown paint splashes to make them look like they'd have blood on them






Phaezen said:


> Gothic horror mad scientist, or steam punk mad scientist?




Gothic Horror mad scientist.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Gothic Horror mad scientist.




Yes, definetly welding goggles...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Gothic Horror mad scientist.






Blackrat said:


> Yes, definetly welding goggles...




I have to agree, they suit the concept perfectly.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Gothic Horror mad scientist.






Blackrat said:


> Yes, definetly welding goggles...






Reveille said:


> I have to agree, they suit the concept perfectly.




Thirded.


----------



## Phaezen

This just makes me sad

After 1000 years, knights' chargers face extinction - World - NZ Herald News


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> This just makes me sad
> 
> After 1000 years, knights' chargers face extinction - World - NZ Herald News




But if there are no Clydesdales, then who will pull the Budweiser wagon?


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> But if there are no Clydesdales, then who will pull the Budweiser wagon?




The way my mind works, thinking about not being able to see any of these awesome animals, then having a bit of a mind drift and thinking of all the poor knights having to walk into battle


----------



## Wereserpent

*Floods the Hive with iced tea*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> *Floods the Hive with iced tea*




*drinks all the iced tea*


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> *drinks all the iced tea*




*Floods the Hive with Powerade*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> *Floods the Hive with Powerade*




*drinks all the Powerade*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> *Floods the Hive with Powerade*




should have stopped with the tea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> should have stopped with the tea.




I like Powerade.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

For those of you following the Tale of the Twin Suns, I've finalized and posted up the Cleric class.


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> *drinks all the iced tea*






Reveille said:


> *drinks all the Powerade*




 Full yet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> Full yet?




I've only just begun.

*drinks Duskblade*


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> I've only just begun.
> 
> *drinks Duskblade*




 giggity.


----------



## Duskblade

Well my brother did it again!    

I swear I've been to every city here in Wyoming in the last 48 hours.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> Well my brother did it again!
> 
> I swear I've been to every city here in Wyoming in the last 48 hours.




No rest for the wicked?


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> No rest for the wicked?




I'm not wicked, but if he tries to do it again tomorrow, I'm going to haul him off to my torture chamber.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> I'm not wicked, but if he tries to do it again tomorrow, I'm going to haul him off to my torture chamber.




giggity.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I'm not wicked, but if he tries to do it again tomorrow, I'm going to haul him off to my torture chamber.




Where are you two going and why?


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> giggity.




No, not giggity; he's my *brother.*


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Where are you two going and why?




He said he needed my help delivering supplies to various restaurants. So thats what we've been doing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> No, not giggity; he's my *brother.*




Well, have you seen some of the pics of my sister? Still the way she dresses, even I think 'giggity' about her sometimes.


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> Well, have you seen some of the pics of my sister? Still the way she dresses, even I think 'giggity' about her sometimes.




No, I haven't seen any pics of your sister.

And eww. That's incest; gross.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> No, I haven't seen any pics of your sister.
> 
> And eww. That's incest; gross.




It's only incest if I have relations with my sister. I never have. Besides thinking and acting on one's thoughts are two totally different things.


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> It's only incest if I have relations with my sister. I never have. Besides thinking and acting on one's thoughts are two totally different things.




True enough. I hadn't thought about that.

So now that you're back it looks like I'm going to have to create a new character for Salton City Needs Heroes; so much for taking the reigns on Michelle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> So now that you're back it looks like I'm going to have to create a new character for Salton City Needs Heroes; so much for taking the reigns on Michelle.




Damn straight. What character concept are you thinking about?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> No, I haven't seen any pics of your sister.
> 
> And eww. That's incest; gross.



I have seen them and she is giggity worthy.

Gross is right.


Reveille said:


> It's only incest if I have relations with my sister. I never have. Besides thinking and acting on one's thoughts are two totally different things.




Oh, dude.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> He said he needed my help delivering supplies to various restaurants. So thats what we've been doing.




Were you getting paid?


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> Damn straight. What character concept are you thinking about?



Wolf mutate; TMNT style.



Aeson said:


> Were you getting paid?



Yeah, I needed the extra cash. $250 a day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> No, not giggity; he's my *brother.*




That never stopped the south.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Besides thinking and acting on one's thoughts are two totally different things.








[ keanu]  Whoa.... [ /keanu]


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> That never stopped the south.




Maybe, but I wasn't raised in the south. I've been in Wyoming for 2/3 of my life.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Maybe, but I wasn't raised in the south. I've been in Wyoming for 2/3 of my life.




Where was the other 1/3?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> [ keanu]  Whoa.... [ /keanu]



Separating thoughts from actions is what makes us different from animals.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Wolf mutate; TMNT style.




Full mutation (ie looks human), or partial (looks like a were wolf or a furry), or looks like a wolf?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Where was the other 1/3?




San Pedro, LA, CA.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Full mutation (ie looks human), or partial (looks like a were wolf or a furry), or looks like a wolf?




Looks like a humanoid wolf. Is that acceptable?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> San Pedro, LA, CA.




From California to Wyoming.. Your family made a huge change.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> From California to Wyoming.. Your family made a huge change.




I know. My parents got sick of the city life and yearned for wide open spaces. They got it in abundance. Of course the move happened after my grandfather passed. We came into a boatload of money and our lifestyle changed dramatically.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Looks like a humanoid wolf. Is that acceptable?




Yeah. Since I'm sort of placing this in my old "modern" setting game world, there are several large well known scientific firms that routinely work in genetic engineering. It's possible that your character could be an accident or a deliberate experiment.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah. Since I'm sort of placing this in my old "modern" setting game world, there are several large well known scientific firms that routinely work in genetic engineering. It's possible that your character could be an accident or a deliberate experiment.




Awesome. I was thinking that genetic experiment would be the way to go, as it would probably best describe her grasp on human skills and understanding of their mentality.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> I know. My parents got sick of the city life and yearned for wide open spaces.




Can't blame them.   It's like half of the people who moves out of California tends to go towards the wilderness, so to speak.



Duskblade said:


> They got it in abundance. Of course the move happened after my grandfather passed.



It's sort of weird how people tend to move out of a state when family dies.  Several people who worked for my family's restaurant all left California when family (in California or out of state) died.


May I guess at the name of your ancestral tribe?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> May I guess at the name of your ancestral tribe?




Go right ahead.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Is it the Puvunga?


----------



## Relique du Madde

If not then I have no clue... I had a class on the History of Los Angeles and all I remembered as a tribe named the Puvunga (which could have been a settlement) and that the Spaniards decided to rename all the tribes in the area the San Gabrielinos.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Is it the Puvunga?






Relique du Madde said:


> If not then I have no clue... I had a class on the History of Los Angeles and all I remembered as a tribe named the Puvunga (which could have been a settlement) and that the Spaniards decided to rename all the tribes in the area the San Gabrielinos.



Nope; Tepanec.


----------



## Duskblade

Duskblade said:


> Nope; Tepanec.




Remember what I said about my heritage in an earlier hive, part of the tribe moved north from Mexico.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Remember what I said about my heritage in an earlier hive, part of the tribe moved north from Mexico.




Yeah. But I wasn't too sure which direction north your tribe went.  Supposedly one of the Californian tribes came from central Mexico ahead of the Spaniards (or at least that is what one of Spaniard Missionaries claimed since he thought the members of the tribe spoke the same language as the Aztecs).


----------



## Duskblade

Well, I'm exhausted so I'm calling it a night. 'Til tomorrow hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Night.  Don't drive too much tomarrow..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, whats happening Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing much at the moment.  Just reading from my actionscript book and occasionally checking the class website to see if the teacher finally placed our assignement up (she called in sick and left a note for us to try to work on our homework assignment and to read a chapter from the book).  Beyond that I'm just listening to music and making the occasional enworld post.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hows it going in the desert?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hows it going in the desert?




My mother just revealed my pittance of an inheritance from my gradfather; US Bicentennial Uncirculated Silver Coin Set. God only knows how much its worth, but I intend to cash it in once I can determine its value.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hope you get a good amount for them.  It look like that coin set ranges in value from around $30 to a few hundred dollars.


----------



## CleverNickName

Erm...not sure if I want to see a naked Hive.

What's up, folks?  Sorry about the hiatus from posting in here.  Work and school are five kinds of crazy at the moment.  But I scored an A on the first exam of the term, and I got a raise at work, so I must be doing something right.

What sort of chaos are we up to tonight?


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> What sort of chaos are we up to tonight?





Wishing destruction on the entire cast of American Idol.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

If I felt any better right now, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where the frell is the [black]rat?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think he's in coffeee bliss.


----------



## Blackrat

Sleeping. And in few moments taking the cats to vet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Sleeping. And in few moments taking the cats to vet.




Took you long enough to get here.


----------



## Blackrat

CleverNickName said:


> What sort of chaos are we up to tonight?




Same thing we do every night Pinky. Try to take over the World!


----------



## CleverNickName

Hydrogeology homework for me.  Not a lot of chaos, per se.  But some really complicated groundwater modeling...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Same thing we do every night Pinky. Try to take over the World!




Ooooooo, sounds fun, can I play too?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Ooooooo, sounds fun, can I play too?




Does that make you Pinky?


----------



## Aeson

Work as been a b*tch tonight. One the upside, I got paid.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Ooooooo, sounds fun, can I play too?




Do we get to use a tank?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Do we get to use a tank?




What are you talking about? She is the tank. Fighter/Amazon


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Do we get to use a tank?




*drives a tank all around the hive*

Sorry about the coffee table!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> *drives a tank all around the hive*
> 
> Sorry about the coffee table!




NNNnnnnnnoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!111111!!!!111!11!!!111!!11!1

My cell phone was on that table.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> *drives a tank all around the hive*
> 
> Sorry about the coffee table!




Where did you learn to drive?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> NNNnnnnnnoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!111111!!!!111!11!!!111!!11!1
> 
> My cell phone was on that table.




*buys Relique a new cell phone*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Where did you learn to drive?




To quote Radar from MASH: The bumper cars.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> To quote Radar from MASH: The bumper cars.




Get off the road, nancy. Let a man drive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Get off the road, nancy. Let a man drive.




 Who you callin' nancy, featherpate?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> *buys Relique a new cell phone*




That reminds me.  The other day I went to the Frys and over heard a conversation between employees.  Apparently "hacker-types" are able to call cell phones, have it not ring and have it automatically switch to speaker phone.  One of the sales people who was talking had a friend that always used to do that to his GF to check up on her when she went out places.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Who you callin' nancy, featherpate?




  oh my...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> That reminds me.  The other day I went to the Frys and over heard a conversation between employees.  Apparently "hacker-types" are able to call cell phones, have it not ring and have it automatically switch to speaker phone.  One of the sales people who was talking had a friend that always used to do that to his GF to check up on her when she went out places.




Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that invasion of privacy?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Who you callin' nancy, featherpate?




Featherpate? I'm not the one wearing a babushka on my head.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that invasion of privacy?




I think that's the point.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Featherpate? I'm not the one wearing a babushka on my head.




That may be, but I'm not the one dressed up like Frank-N-Furter from Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I think that's the point.




I believe it's punishable by law.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> That may be, but I'm not the one dressed up like Frank-N-Furter from Rocky Horror Picture Show.




I have no idea what you're talking about. I prefer to dress like Janet. Thank you very much.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I believe it's punishable by law.




I don't think they care. If you're willing to hack her phone to spy on her then getting in trouble with the law is the least of your worries.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that invasion of privacy?



It is... and it also shows a blatant lack of trust and is disturbingly creepy.  



Reveille said:


> I believe it's punishable by law.




I believe it is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Man, what the happened to everyone? Whats up with all the new avatars?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. I prefer to dress like Janet. Thank you very much.




Well at least you didn't say "rocky's speedo."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Man, what the happened to everyone? Whats up with all the new avatars?




You started it Mr. disciple of Mystra.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Well at least you didn't say "rocky's speedo."




I wouldn't want to see anyone in Rocky's speedo, especially if they had a 14" lizard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You started it Mr. disciple of Mystra.




I did not. Your changes are fairly recent, like within the last two or three days. The conversation here in this hive proves it. 

I changed my avatar before I took an extended vacation from the hive.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Well at least you didn't say "rocky's speedo."




That's only for those lonely nights.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I did not. Your changes are fairly recent, like within the last two or three days. The conversation here in this hive proves it.
> 
> I changed my avatar before I took an extended vacation from the hive.




A vacation where you claimed not to miss us. We're hurt.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> A vacation where you claimed not to miss us. We're hurt.




Well, in that case I'm sorry. But I did need some 'me' time.

Clarification: I said that I didn't miss the hive, that doesn't mean that I didn't mean the people in it.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Well, in that case I'm sorry. But I did need some 'me' time.




You can say you didn't miss the place but  miss your family. We didn't know where you were. We were going to send froggy to find you.

I respect taking a break. I take them also.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Actually people have been changing them during the last several hives.  

Knightfall changed his name and his avatar during the last hive.
Phaezen changed his avatar once or twice during the last two hives.
Demongirl changed her during the last hive (or maybe the one where you posed in before leaving). 
Aeson changed his twice same with Duskblade during the last week and I changed mine last night. 

::Thinks:: Who am I missing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Actually people have been changing them during the last several hives.
> 
> Knightfall changed his name and his avatar during the last hive.
> Phaezen changed his avatar once or twice during the last two hives.
> Demongirl changed her during the last hive (or maybe the one where you posed in before leaving).
> Aeson changed his twice same with Duskblade during the last week and I changed mine last night.
> 
> ::Thinks:: Who am I missing?




Duskblade seems to be a fairly new addition to the hive. If she keeps up her post rate, I might have to fear for my postcount. 

I haven't cheked it in a while, but the last time I did, I was top 3rd poster on EnWorld.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Duskblade seems to be a fairly new addition to the hive. If she keeps up her post rate, I might have to fear for my postcount.
> 
> I haven't cheked it in a while, but the last time I did, I was top 3rd poster on EnWorld.




Remember the girl who posted as "Anti du Madde?"  That's Duskblade.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Remember the girl who posted as "Anti du Madde?"  That's Duskblade.




Just barely.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Do we get to use a tank?




Do you have a tank license?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Do you have a tank license?




Unfortunately no, but I already drove one all over th hive and broke the coffee table with it.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Remember the girl who posted as "Anti du Madde?"  That's Duskblade.




Better hope she doesn't learn that cellphone hack.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Do you have a tank license?




No.. But I know someone who knows someone in Mexico...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> No.. But I know someone who knows someone in Mexico...




License? We don't need no stinking license.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Better hope she doesn't learn that cellphone hack.




cell phone hack - Yahoo! Search Results


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> License? We don't need no stinking license.




Maybe not, but I think we could both use some incense.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> cell phone hack - Yahoo! Search Results




Note to self:  Do not mention cell phone brand in hive...  Oh crap..  I think I did when I changed my plan  several months ago. :Q


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Maybe not, but I think we could both use some incense.




Just to cover up all that weed you've been smokin'.


----------



## Aeson

I added a new step to my daily excercise. Now when I go for a walk around the floor I'm on I take the stairs down to the first floor, across the lobby and back up to the 3rd floor. I do this about 5 times a night. I still go for walks around the parking lot before and after work. I know Goldmoon is laughing but I'm not in the shape she's in.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I added a new step to my daily excercise. Now when I go for a walk around the floor I'm on I take the stairs down to the first floor, across the lobby and back up to the 3rd floor. I do this about 5 times a night.




If you keep that up daily it's actually quite efficient.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. I prefer to dress like Janet. Thank you very much.




I went to a showing as Magenta.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Unfortunately no, but I already drove one all over th hive and broke the coffee table with it.




And thats why you'll never get one.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I added a new step to my daily excercise. Now when I go for a walk around the floor I'm on I take the stairs down to the first floor, across the lobby and back up to the 3rd floor. I do this about 5 times a night. I still go for walks around the parking lot before and after work. I know Goldmoon is laughing but I'm not in the shape she's in.




Sweetie, I'm laughing _with_ you.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> If you keep that up daily it's actually quite efficient.



I just started the extra trips on the stairs today. I hope I can keep it up. 


Goldmoon said:


> I went to a showing as Magenta.



I know not to ask for pictures anymore. but Giggity.


Goldmoon said:


> And thats why you'll never get one.




Doesn't need it now. He demoed the place already.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Sweetie, I'm laughing _with_ you.




Yay.  

My goal is to get to the weight I would need for the Army and able to do daily excercises that are expected of a soldier. I think I'm disqualified from joining because of health reasons but I can still be in fighting shape.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Better hope she doesn't learn that cellphone hack.





We've been doing something similar for a while now.....sneaky.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> We've been doing something similar for a while now.....sneaky.....




Who's we? Are you hacking my cellphone? Are you Batman?


----------



## Aeson

Hey Goldie, I just read this story. Have you experienced anything like this?

Electric shocks came often at U.S. bases in Iraq, report finds - CNN.com


----------



## Relique du Madde

Finally I'm finished with my homework from my actionscript class...  oi... it took too long since I was slacking.. :^/


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Finally I'm finished with my homework from my actionscript class...  oi... it took too long since I was slacking.. :^/




I'm finished with work for the night also. I could have been done sooner but like you I've been slacking. Now I get to sit around and slack for another hour or so.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Hey Goldie, I just read this story. Have you experienced anything like this?
> 
> Electric shocks came often at U.S. bases in Iraq, report finds - CNN.com



Nasty... 

I mean, as if suicide bombers and enemy fire wouldn't be worse enough...



> Unfortunately no, but I already drove one all over th hive and broke the coffee table with it.



I am not sure this would count as qualification. And you missed the part where this also destroyed Reliques cell. 

Well, the last might not be so bad, it's quite possible someone has called it and put in on speaker phone without anyone noticing. People could spy out the hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'm finished with work for the night also. I could have been done sooner but like you I've been slacking. Now I get to sit around and slack for another hour or so.




The funny thing is that if the teacher didn't call in sick I would have gotten everything done in class before leaving the school.  But since she was sick I basically waited until she posted the in class assignment before even starting the reading part of the assignment.  :^/


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Yay.
> 
> My goal is to get to the weight I would need for the Army and able to do daily excercises that are expected of a soldier. I think I'm disqualified from joining because of health reasons but I can still be in fighting shape.





And I salute your efforts.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> The funny thing is that if the teacher didn't call in sick I would have gotten everything done in class before leaving the school.  But since she was sick I basically waited until she posted the in class assignment before even starting the reading part of the assignment.  :^/




Did you know before class that she wouldn't be there? I had a teacher that called in a lot and sometimes waited until we were in class to let us know.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> And I salute your efforts.



Thank you.

Maybe by the time you get home I'll be able to show off the guns?


----------



## Aeson

I also need to find out what my physical goal is. How many miles I'll have to run, pushups, situps.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Who's we? Are you hacking my cellphone? Are you Batman?




*looks down pants* Bat_man_.....nope


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> *looks down pants* Bat_man_.....nope




Batwoman.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Hey Goldie, I just read this story. Have you experienced anything like this?
> 
> Electric shocks came often at U.S. bases in Iraq, report finds - CNN.com




Not personally but I do know of a few incidents.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Not personally but I do know of a few incidents.




That's what I meant.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Maybe by the time you get home I'll be able to show off the guns?





Push-up contest FTW!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Batwoman.





Sure but can she field strip an M-4? I think not....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Push-up contest FTW!




I'll be shirts and you'll be skins.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Sure but can she field strip an M-4? I think not....




Nope but I say a video of a 12 year old girl field strip a rifle in less than a minute.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'll be shirts and you'll be skins.




If you beat me we'll talk about it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Did you know before class that she wouldn't be there? I had a teacher that called in a lot and sometimes waited until we were in class to let us know.




She went an Email to another teacher and had him give the class a message.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Nope but I say a video of a 12 year old girl field strip a rifle in less than a minute.




Thats pretty good. My best time is 1:53 from fire-ready to fully stripped and back again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Maybe by the time you get home I'll be able to show off the guns?









*Would you like to have a seat?*​


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> Thats pretty good. My best time is 1:53 from fire-ready to fully stripped and back again.




With a shower in between or without? 


Oh wait, you're talking about stripping the rifle...


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> *Would you like to have a seat?*​




I dont get it.



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> With a shower in between or without?
> 
> 
> Oh wait, you're talking about stripping the rifle...




Oh, if I had to I could be naked before you finished reading this. I can also be fully dressed in under a minute.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> I dont get it.



Well, that makes two of us. 



> Oh, if I had to I could be naked before you finished reading this. I can also be fully dressed in under a minute.



You don't know how fast I read!
But how long would you take for the shower in between? 

Mustrum "Long and hot showers FTW" Ridcully


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> If you beat me we'll talk about it.




And  you know I'll probably not be able to.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Oh, if I had to I could be naked before you finished reading this. I can also be fully dressed in under a minute.




Why would we want you dressed?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, that makes two of us.
> 
> 
> You don't know how fast I read!
> But how long would you take for the shower in between?
> 
> Mustrum "Long and hot showers FTW" Ridcully




Well, three minute combat showers are madnatory out here. 



Aeson said:


> And you know I'll probably not be able to.




I know, thats why I said it.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> Well, three minute combat showers are madnatory out here.



That's how long it takes for me to find the right temperature!  (Okay, that's an exaggeration). 



> I know, thats why I said it.



Cunning.... And cruel.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Why would we want you dressed?




Because body armor would rub me raw naked.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> Because body armor would rub me raw naked.




That sounds not-so-great. Raw Skin < Naked Skin.

But how do you undress yourself with armor on... Wait, maybe I'd rather not want to know?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That's how long it takes for me to find the right temperature!  (Okay, that's an exaggeration).



 Depends on the camp I'm in here. A few have hot showers.


----------



## Aeson

You can be real big meanie some times.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> *Would you like to have a seat?*​




For those that don't know. This is the guy from To Catch a Predator. They set up men that were trolling for underage girls online. The undercover person invites them to a house and this guy is waiting for them with cameras and police.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know, thats why I said it.



Again. Meanie! What's my goal to beat? We'll see how close I can get. I might suprise you.


Goldmoon said:


> Because body armor would rub me raw naked.



I guess that's a good enough reason.


----------



## Phaezen

Afternoon Hive.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That sounds not-so-great. Raw Skin < Naked Skin.
> 
> But how do you undress yourself with armor on... Wait, maybe I'd rather not want to know?




Youd be amazed at what I can do in full body armor....


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Youd be amazed at what I can do in full body armor....




Why am I getting images of wh40k Sisters of Battle here (to be fair they wear full body power armour)....


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> Youd be amazed at what I can do in full body armor....




Pah, I've seen what Jack Bauer can do without body armor.  
I think I am desensitized for such things.

Or were you talking about...

*Giggity*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You can be real big meanie some times.



 I'm sorry, its not you, I just cant help myself sometimes.



Aeson said:


> For those that don't know. This is the guy from To Catch a Predator. They set up men that were trolling for underage girls online. The undercover person invites them to a house and this guy is waiting for them with cameras and police.



 I'm not an underage girl.....


Aeson said:


> Again. Meanie! What's my goal to beat? We'll see how close I can get. I might suprise you.
> 51 in a minute
> I guess that's a good enough reason.



  Better be


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Why am I getting images of wh40k Sisters of Battle here (to be fair they wear full body power armour)....



Because you're a gamer geek and that is the first thing that comes to mind.


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Pah, I've seen what Jack Bauer can do without body armor.
> I think I am desensitized for such things.
> 
> Or were you talking about...
> 
> *Giggity*




Both


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Youd be amazed at what I can do in full body armor....




Giggity


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm sorry, its not you, I just cant help myself sometimes.



 I know. I'm getting used to it. I'm just playing along...sorta.


Goldmoon said:


> I'm not an underage girl.....



No but the picture I posted was a funny one of an underage boy so Relique thought he was being funny.



Goldmoon said:


> Better be



It is. 
51 in a minute, eh? Now I know.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> I'm sorry, its not you, I just cant help myself sometimes.
> 
> 
> I'm not an underage girl.....
> 
> Better be




Yes, but he was luring you with his "underaged" boy body.  


If successful that kid would have gotten a high five.


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Why am I getting images of wh40k Sisters of Battle here (to be fair they wear full body power armour)....




Oh I WISH I had POWER armor......I would be such a badass.......well, more of a badass


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes, but he was luring you with his "underaged" boy body.




Psst. I don't really look like that. I'm just immature.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Oh I WISH I had POWER armor......I would be such a badass.......well, more of a badass




Your day is coming I'm sure. One day they'll have it. Lets hope we're around to see you wearing it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Pah, I've seen what Jack Bauer can do without body armor.
> I think I am desensitized for such things.
> 
> Or were you talking about...
> 
> *Giggity*





Hmm...  I wonder who would win in a fight... Chuck Norris or Jack Bauer..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Psst. I don't really look like that. I'm just immature.




Maturity is over rated.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm...  I wonder who would win in a fight... Chuck Norris or Jack Bauer..



In a fair fight Chuck. In a lets see how much torture we can inflict? Jack. 


Relique du Madde said:


> Maturity is over rated.




So true. So true.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Giggity




I know, sometimes I turn myself on....although thats not too hard lately. I need to get laid.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know, sometimes I turn myself on....although thats not too hard lately. I need to get laid.....




* head explodes*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Your day is coming I'm sure. One day they'll have it. Lets hope we're around to see you wearing it.




I doubt it. I started this gig to late in my career. My body cant take too much more of it but I'll be here as long as I can. I'm not a young girl anymore and I have to face that.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I doubt it. I started this gig to late in my career. My body cant take too much more of it but I'll be here as long as I can. I'm not a young girl anymore and I have to face that.




maybe not but you're getting to do what you've wanted. If it wasn't trying to kill other people I'd say enjoy it while you can.lol I will say enjoy the rest of it though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> * head explodes*




Need a napkin? or did you mean the head on your shoulders?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> maybe not but you're getting to do what you've wanted. If it wasn't trying to kill other people I'd say enjoy it while you can.lol I will say enjoy the rest of it though.




_Trying_ to kill people?....just kidding. I dont get in firefights everyday or anything. I mean sure it happens but its not like we go looking for them.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Need a napkin? or did you mean the head on your shoulders?



You haven't gotten me to the point of needing a napkin yet. Keep working at it though.


Goldmoon said:


> _Trying_ to kill people?....just kidding. I dont get in firefights everyday or anything. I mean sure it happens but its not like we go looking for them.



You don't? I thought you were there to kill people.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> * head explodes*




And all over my keyboard!!! Use the bathroom next time..


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> I doubt it. I started this gig to late in my career. My body cant take too much more of it but I'll be here as long as I can. I'm not a young girl anymore and I have to face that.




Just try to stay away from minivans and you should be fin


----------



## Aeson

Earlier I was posting from my phone while stopped at red lights and now I'm trying to cook dinner. lol


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> And all over my keyboard!!! Use the bathroom next time..



that's some good distance.


Phaezen said:


> Just try to stay away from minivans and you should be fin




I hired that guy so she'd come home early. Shhhhh He hasn't finished the job.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You haven't gotten me to the point of needing a napkin yet. Keep working at it though.
> 
> Hmmmm, I'll get creative
> 
> You don't? I thought you were there to kill people.



 My job is not to walk around killing people. It happens yes but thats not what our primary task is.


Phaezen said:


> Just try to stay away from minivans and you should be fin




Oooooo, sucker punch from the cheap seats....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> My job is not to walk around killing people. It happens yes but thats not what our primary task is.



I know. I'm just giving you a hard time.


Goldmoon said:


> Hmmmm, I'll get creative



I look forward to it. 



Goldmoon said:


> Oooooo, sucker punch from the cheap seats....




He has a habit of sneaking in when least expected.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Oooooo, sucker punch from the cheap seats....




It was wasn't it.  To be fair I have had a similar experience, except I was cycling at the time.  I still remember the incident, everything went slow-mo for a short while as I flew through the air.  Escaped from the accident with bent bicycle frame and no injuries.



Aeson said:


> He has a habit of sneaking in when least expected.




Funny you mention, apparently I walk very silently when I am not thinking about it.  Often give people shocks when I walk up behind them and say hello.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> It was wasn't it.  To be fair I have had a similar experience, except I was cycling at the time.  I still remember the incident, everything went slow-mo for a short while as I flew through the air.  Escaped from the accident with bent bicycle frame and no injuries.



Lucky you. how did the car do?



Phaezen said:


> Funny you mention, apparently I walk very silently when I am not thinking about it.  Often give people shocks when I walk up behind them and say hello.



My shoes squeak. I can't sneak up on anyone.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Same thing we do every night Pinky. Try to take over the World!



No, no.  You're a black rat, not a white mouse.  She doesn't come around any more.







Aeson said:


> I know. I'm just giving you a hard time.



Pfft.  You WISH you were giving her a hard time, IYKWIMAITYDBINVSIMUOIGTAIGLGMHHAYADT*



*If you know what I mean, and I think you do, because I'm not very subtle in my use of innuendo, gee this acronym is getting long, good morning Hive, how are you all doing today?


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Lucky you. how did the car do?



Car needed the bonnet replaced.  Fortunately it was his fault as I had right of way.



> My shoes squeak. I can't sneak up on anyone.




I tend to wear heavy shoes or boots which is why I find it so ammusing that people can't hear me walk


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> No, no.  You're a black rat, not a white mouse.  She doesn't come around any more.






hafrogman said:


> Pfft.  You WISH you were giving her a hard time, IYKWIMAITYDBINVSIMUOIGTAIGLGMHHAYADT*
> 
> 
> 
> *If you know what I mean, and I think you do, because I'm not very subtle in my use of innuendo, gee this acronym is getting long, good morning Hive, how are you all doing today?



Yes I do wish.  Very much.lol



Phaezen said:


> Car needed the bonnet replaced.  Fortunately it was his fault as I had right of way.



The bonnet?








Phaezen said:


> I tend to wear heavy shoes or boots which is why I find it so ammusing that people can't hear me walk



Because you're ninjathulu.


----------



## Aeson

earlier I mentioned cooking dinner. It's done and it's good. 

Needs more cheese. I made a baked mac'n'cheese with ground turkey that was cooked in taco seasoning. The mac'n'cheese was a recipe I found. I added the turkey meat in and it worked well.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> The bonnet?



Britishism for the hood.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Britishism for the hood.




I know what it is. And you win with that picture.


----------



## Phaezen

Phaezen said:


> Car needed the bonnet replaced.  Fortunately it was his fault as I had right of way.






Aeson said:


> The bonnet?





Oh right, need to post in American english.....

The would be the *hood





*and not this hood:
*





*or this hood:
_



_


----------



## Shabe

Reveille said:


> It's only incest if I have relations with my sister. I never have. Besides thinking and acting on one's thoughts are two totally different things.




"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it."

_Aristotle_


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Oh right, need to post in American english.....
> 
> The would be the *hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and not this hood:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or this hood:
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _




Unlike some Americans I speak foreignese. I knew what you meant. I just like playing with the differences.


----------



## Aeson

Shabe said:


> "It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it."
> 
> _Aristotle_




He's sick also, then.


----------



## Shabe

Reveille said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that invasion of privacy?




Apparently it may not be an invasion of privacy if you own the phone and then give it to your partner, because the phone is yours you can do with it as you want.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Unlike some Americans I speak foreignese. I knew what you meant. I just like playing with the differences.




I had more than a sneaking suspision and I was trying to play along a bit.  Although I stopped myself at putting up a picture of the HMS Hood and Robin Hood.

But I ooften find myself having to check my posts for instances of South African English creeping in.

Fully bra, cos I don't skim yous okes will fully understand what I am tuning you all that lekker.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> I had more than a sneaking suspision and I was trying to play along a bit.  Although I stopped myself at putting up a picture of the HMS Hood and Robin Hood.
> 
> But I ooften find myself having to check my posts for instances of South African English creeping in.
> 
> Fully bra, cos I don't skim yous okes will fully understand what I am tuning you.




I got all of that except okes. 

I don't call a flashlight a torch or an eraser a rubber or a car trunk a boot but I do know what they are. I also know a fag is a cigarette but I really don't use that one.


----------



## Aeson

This is a neat little video. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk9zVS0jpFE]YouTube - Duncan Sheik - Earthbound Starlight[/ame]


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I got all of that except okes.
> 
> I don't call a flashlight a torch or an eraser a rubber or a car trunk a boot but I do know what they are. I also know a fag is a cigarette but I really don't use that one.




Okes would be guys.  Some others (some might be ZA specific)  Pavement = Sidewalk, Robot = Traffic Light, Petrol = Gas, Hockey = Field Hockey as opposed to Ice Hockey, Football = Soccer, Jam = Jelly.

Something I am going to use in my next campaign actualy is to have regional variances in common like this.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Okes would be guys.  Some others (some might be ZA specific)  Pavement = Sidewalk, Robot = Traffic Light, Petrol = Gas, Hockey = Field Hockey as opposed to Ice Hockey, Football = Soccer, Jam = Jelly.
> 
> Something I am going to use in my next campaign actualy is to have regional variances in common like this.




We have jam and jelly. Jam tends to be denser with more actual fruit in it. Jelly is mostly fruit juice. Robot? That's a new one. How did that one come about? Do they look like robots?


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Okes would be guys.  Some others (some might be ZA specific)  Pavement = Sidewalk, Robot = Traffic Light, Petrol = Gas, Hockey = Field Hockey as opposed to Ice Hockey, Football = Soccer, Jam = Jelly.
> 
> Something I am going to use in my next campaign actually is to have regional variances in common like this.



Okes is then presumably short for "blokes"?

Most of those others are Britishisms, except for Robot.  I'm not quite sure why South Africa speaks British English, I guess they probably picked it up from NZ and AU.


----------



## Shabe

All this talk of exercise is reminding me of my pains, I used to be able to do 24 push ups (not a lot I know) but the other day I managed 10 and am aching all over my shoulders. I think I may have to start doing exercises again, I wonder how steep the line on the wii fit will be when I get back on it, it shouldn't be too steep as I've not used it for 4 months, probably put on about 8lbs.


----------



## Shabe

hafrogman said:


> Most of those others are Britishisms, except for Robot. I'm not quite sure why South Africa speaks British English, I guess they probably picked it up from NZ and AU.




Because Britain ruled quite a large chunk of the world? Watch out, we may do it again some time


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Okes is then presumably short for "blokes"?
> 
> Most of those others are Britishisms, except for Robot.  I'm not quite sure why South Africa speaks British English, I guess they probably picked it up from NZ and AU.




Much of it is to do with our history, we were a British colony up till 1910, A Dominion (semi independanct state) until 1931, and a Commonwealth Realm (independant state that recognises the British monarch) until the decleration on independance in 1961.  Which would explain why we tend to use the British style of English.


----------



## Aeson

Shabe said:


> Because Britain ruled quite a large chunk of the world? Watch out, we may do it again some time




Not bloody likely.


----------



## Phaezen

Shabe said:


> Because Britain ruled quite a large chunk of the world? Watch out, we may do it again some time






Aeson said:


> Not bloody likely.




I for one welcome our Chinese overlords


----------



## hafrogman

Shabe said:


> Because Britain ruled quite a large chunk of the world? Watch out, we may do it again some time






Phaezen said:


> Much of it is to do with our history, we were a British colony up till 1910, A Dominion (semi independanct state) until 1931, and a Commonwealth Realm (independant state that recognises the British monarch) until the decleration on independance in 1961.  Which would explain why we tend to use the British style of English.



Huh?!?

I could have sworn that South Africa was a Dutch colony.  Am I losing my mind?  *Runs off to check Wikipedia*


----------



## Ginnel

This okcupid is quite cool, having 4 very different conversations with 4 very different people, quite cool and I can tell the match thing is quite good cause the highest and second highest are the two I like the most


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:


> Am I losing my mind?  *Runs off to check Wikipedia*



Apparently yes, yes I am.  Plenty of Dutch settlers, never run by the Dutch, except for Capetown.  Hmmph.  Goes to show what I know.

*looks down*

Ooops, my ignorance is showing.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Apparently yes, yes I am. Plenty of Dutch settlers, never run by the Dutch, except for Capetown. Hmmph. Goes to show what I know.
> 
> *looks down*
> 
> Ooops, my ignorance is showing.



 nah its just a 14" lizard


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> This okcupid is quite cool, having 4 very different conversations with 4 very different people, quite cool and I can tell the match thing is quite good cause the highest and second highest are the two I like the most




Sure. Rub it in for those that haven't had much luck.


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Apparently yes, yes I am.  Plenty of Dutch settlers, never run by the Dutch, except for Capetown.  Hmmph.  Goes to show what I know.
> 
> *looks down*
> 
> Ooops, my ignorance is showing.




Its Ok, we have a complicated history and atleast you were aware of the Dutch connection.  Then again most people don't have much of a clue about the history of other countries.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> nah its just a 14" lizard



It's 14" long and covered in scales?  No wonder women always leave me.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> It's 14" long and covered in scales?  No wonder women always leave me.




It's because you're half frogman. Look for some toads.


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Its Ok, we have a complicated history and at least you were aware of the Dutch connection.  Then again most people don't have much of a clue about the history of other countries.



Well, really, being British, I should have more of an idea of the history of the Empire.  But then I never went to school in England, just America.  And yes, our history courses are very, very, very one-sided.  And boring.  And repetitive.  And repetitive.

In twelve years of schooling, I had exactly 1/2 of a year of world history.  *sigh*

I know we conquered a lot of beastly ol' foreign types.  I just didn't know about that particular section.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Sure. Rub it in for those that haven't had much luck.



Not a problem bud, anytime 

But I dare say the population density of the Uk helps a lot, also one of them its really nice looking but on every single photo she isn't smiling and on her initial personal summary thing, half of it is basically a list of things she doesn't like, so just chatting to her to see if I've misjudged but she doesn't seem as positive as I like my friends and particularly girlfriends (of my limited experience of 2 )

Bizarrely enough of the other 3, one is from the town where I grew up and another is from the town I went to University at, leaving one who is a proper possibility


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Not a problem bud, anytime
> 
> But I dare say the population density of the Uk helps a lot, also one of them its really nice looking but on every single photo she isn't smiling and on her initial personal summary thing, half of it is basically a list of things she doesn't like, so just chatting to her to see if I've misjudged but she doesn't seem as positive as I like my friends and particularly girlfriends (of my limited experience of 2 )
> 
> Bizarrely enough of the other 3, one is from the town where I grew up and another is from the town I went to University at, leaving one who is a proper possibility




I wish you luck but don't expect my jealousy to make it easy for me to feel too happy for you if you end up with a date.


----------



## Phaezen

Shabe said:


> All this talk of exercise is reminding me of my pains, I used to be able to do 24 push ups (not a lot I know) but the other day I managed 10 and am aching all over my shoulders. I think I may have to start doing exercises again, I wonder how steep the line on the wii fit will be when I get back on it, it shouldn't be too steep as I've not used it for 4 months, probably put on about 8lbs.




I can do 35 at a go, 25 on my knuckles  I would like to push that up quite a bit before my next grading at the end of next year.

Totally given up on loosing weight this year, focusing rather on fitness.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Well, really, being British, I should have more of an idea of the history of the Empire.  But then I never went to school in England, just America.  And yes, our history courses are very, very, very one-sided.  And boring.  And repetitive.  And repetitive.
> 
> In twelve years of schooling, I had exactly 1/2 of a year of world history.  *sigh*
> 
> I know we conquered a lot of beastly ol' foreign types.  I just didn't know about that particular section.




They do tend to focus on US history more but I learned enough to make think I'd want to learn more world history. I know more than some but less than someone that focused on it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> They do tend to focus on US history more but I learned enough to make think I'd want to learn more world history. I know more than some but less than someone that focused on it.



I guess I wouldn't have minded the U.S. history so much if it hadn't been for all the repetition and time wasting.

The spend quite a few years teaching you the wrong version. Where Columbus discovered America, the Colonists were rebelling against unfair opression, and the Civil War was fought over slavery.  They never get into more modern history.

Then they come back and finally start teaching you what actually happened, but then when it comes around to the 50's they have to start glossing over everything because the school year is nearly over.  Since we start over from the colonies every time they teach American History, what's the point of taking it all those other years?  The last time was the only one that was any good.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I wish you luck but don't expect my jealousy to make it easy for me to feel too happy for you if you end up with a date.



Well I'll keep you updated, I know how much encouragement it will give you. 

Girl from my Uni town actually just sent a woo to start with (an automated this woman is interested in you message) and I responded with
"Woo? Hmm I really expected something more verbose judging from your profile"
was suprised I got a reply apparently she's a submissive and rather kinky



Phaezen said:


> I can do 35 at a go, 25 on my knuckles I would like to push that up quite a bit before my next grading at the end of next year.
> 
> Totally given up on loosing weight this year, focusing rather on fitness.



dude you can't be that big surely if you can do 35, I was able to do 25 max (just did 20 now, I love this office partition sometimes  ) and how can you give up 29 days into the year, come on back on the wagon now!


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Well I'll keep you updated, I know how much encouragement it will give you.





You can be an evil kitty.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> dude you can't be that big surely if you can do 35, I was able to do 25 max (just did 20 now, I love this office partition sometimes  ) and how can you give up 29 days into the year, come on back on the wagon now!




Not giving up 29 days into the year, my body seems to have a base of roughly 92 Kilograms.  I am fairly strong and tough mentally so I can push myself hard, but my body fat percentage is well above where it should be.  This year I am concentrating on my fitness levels and hopefully dropping my fat percentages closer to where they should be.  So I am not falling of the band wagon, I am just focussing on a different aspect this year.

Besides, I enjoy my karate waaay to much to give up.


----------



## Blackrat

Wow! I was just watching the second Tomb Raider movie and realised something. Lara Croft's butler is Rimmer from Red Dwarf! 

I was nearly rolling on the floor laughing...


----------



## Dog Moon

Read that there's going to be a third Tomb Raider movie. 

Without Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Wow! I was just watching the second Tomb Raider movie and realised something. Lara Croft's butler is Rimmer from Red Dwarf!
> 
> I was nearly rolling on the floor laughing...



You just figured that out... 

Did you see the Tomb Raider moives before Red Dwarf? Or the other way around?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Read that there's going to be a third Tomb Raider movie.
> 
> Without Angelina Jolie.




I read that too. Quite happy about it actually. I don't like her too much.

Also read that they are making the third Narnia movie afterall too.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Read that there's going to be a third Tomb Raider movie.
> 
> Without Angelina Jolie.



That's not unexpected. I'm sure she considers her career to have evolved beyond playing Lara Croft.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> You just figured that out...
> 
> Did you see the Tomb Raider moives before Red Dwarf? Or the other way around?




Originally TR first. I've only seen a few Red Dwarf episodes and those were during the past year or so. Now they are showing the Tomb Raider on TV today and I just realised that


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> I read that too. Quite happy about it actually. I don't like her too much.



Perhaps the Tomb Raider franchise will become the female equivalent of Bond. That would be cool.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I guess I wouldn't have minded the U.S. history so much if it hadn't been for all the repetition and time wasting.
> 
> The spend quite a few years teaching you the wrong version. Where Columbus discovered America, the Colonists were rebelling against unfair opression, and the Civil War was fought over slavery.  They never get into more modern history.
> 
> Then they come back and finally start teaching you what actually happened, but then when it comes around to the 50's they have to start glossing over everything because the school year is nearly over.  Since we start over from the colonies every time they teach American History, what's the point of taking it all those other years?  The last time was the only one that was any good.





Wait you mean the liberal version of history where being white means that you're the enemy of the world?  Or the actual version of history in which there were alot of events that happened at once and where some of the them were neither connected nor related yet they seemed to be because they happened in a particular order and in which there are many factors that lead up an event but one or two of them are what broke the straw on the proverbial camel's back?

The thing about history is that it's not about truth, it's about perception and changing it.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Originally TR first. I've only seen a few Red Dwarf episodes and those were during the past year or so. Now they are showing the Tomb Raider on TV today and I just realised that



That's what I figured.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> That's what I figured.




Hey Knightfall, long time no see. Did you notice that I posted up the Cleric class for the Tale?


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Hey Knightfall, long time no see. Did you notice that I posted up the Cleric class for the Tale?



Yeah, I noticed. I haven't taken a look at it yet. I'll let you know what I think about it later. I'm a little distracted right now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> Yeah, I noticed. I haven't taken a look at it yet. I'll let you know what I think about it later. I'm a little distracted right now.




All righty. So whats new with you?


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> All righty. So whats new with you?



Not much.

Fightiing bad back pain. I had class last night. I'm learning about Photoshop and Illustrator right now.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> Well, really, being British, I should have more of an idea of the history of the Empire.  But then I never went to school in England, just America.  And yes, our history courses are very, very, very one-sided.  And boring.  And repetitive.  And repetitive.
> 
> In twelve years of schooling, I had exactly 1/2 of a year of world history.  *sigh*
> 
> I know we conquered a lot of beastly ol' foreign types.  I just didn't know about that particular section.



Well, we had a lot of lessons regarding the 3rd Reich. It was interesting, but at some point also repetitive. I wasn't much interested in Roman History, either, though. Now, younger German history, especially the split of Germany and the reuninion of Germany, that were interesting aspects. As well as the political maneuvering of a Bismarck before the 1st World War (not to speak of the reasons for the 1st WW), and the formation of the EU, those were all interesting topics. Of course, mostly because they were "fresh" to me then.

Watching "Ghandi" was also very interesting, though I think more for the philosophy behind it then the historical aspects. (Which might be due to the movie itself.)


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Well, really, being British, I should have more of an idea of the history of the Empire.  But then I never went to school in England, just America.  And yes, our history courses are very, very, very one-sided.  And boring.  And repetitive.  And repetitive.
> 
> In twelve years of schooling, I had exactly 1/2 of a year of world history.  *sigh*
> 
> I know we conquered a lot of beastly ol' foreign types.  I just didn't know about that particular section.




Did you know that Britain and Finland were at war against eachother too? Neither's troops never met on battlefield, but Britain did declare a war against Finland in 1941.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Did you know that Britain and Finland were at war against eachother too? Neither's troops never met on battlefield, but Britain did declare a war against Finland in 1941.




Wasn't Britain already at war in 41? I think it was the French or something.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson, how's it going?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Wasn't Britain already at war in 41? I think it was the French or something.




From wikipedia:



> The UK fought Nazi Germany as one of the major Allied powers of World War II. At one stage in 1940, amid the Battle of Britain, it stood alone against the Axis. After the victory, the UK played a key role in designing a new world order. World War II left the United Kingdom financially damaged. However, Marshall Aid and costly loans taken from both Canada and the United States helped the UK on the road to recovery.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Did you know that Britain and Finland were at war against eachother too? Neither's troops never met on battlefield, but Britain did declare a war against Finland in 1941.




That was because Finland was allied with the Germans and the Axis and helped them to invade Russia.



Aeson said:


> Wasn't Britain already at war in 41? I think it was the French or something.




Britain declared war on Germany in 1939.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

All this talk about WWII is making jones to play some Axis & Allies on my computer.


----------



## Aeson

No one got the joke? I was trying to be funny.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> No one got the joke? I was trying to be funny.




 What was the joke?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> What was the joke?



If you have to explain it, it's even less funny. 

I was playing off what was said earlier about the history classes in the US.


----------



## Relique du Madde

aeson said:


> if you have to explain it, it's even less funny.
> 
> I was playing off what was said earlier about the history classes in the us.



:^p


----------



## Aeson

I think waking up early was a bad idea. I'm already sleepy and I have to start getting ready for work. 

Oh the first woman I talked to at OkCupid is talking again. It took a question about acting to get another conversation rolling but we're chatting again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Girlfriend is acting up again... Joy. :^/


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Girlfriend is acting up again... Joy. :^/




Just try to be as calm and relaxed as possible. Just listen to what she has to say and try not to offer advice in how to fix the problem.

My mom admitted to me this morning that that is what she likes most about me; that I listed and don't offer too much advice on how to fix the problem, but more I offer advice on how she should cope with it and let her know that she needs to make the choice on how to move forward with a certain issue.

I suppose there is a universal truth about women to this.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Girlfriend is acting up again... Joy. :^/




Music to Duskblade's ears.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Just try to be as calm and relaxed as possible. Just listen to what she has to say and try not to offer advice in how to fix the problem.
> 
> My mom admitted to me this morning that that is what she likes most about me; that I listed and don't offer too much advice on how to fix the problem, but more I offer advice on how she should cope with it and let her know that she needs to make the choice on how to move forward with a certain issue.
> 
> I suppose there is a universal truth about women to this.




Problem is she likes talking over text messages which makes things difficult because not only is she interpreting things the way she wants to things are often disjointed because of there being multiple replies being sent atthe same time..

At times its like hitting multiple brick walls... but is not as fun.


----------



## Aeson

Tonight has been a rough one. It's month end so we have extra work to do and not all of it is working. I need to scream or hit something.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Problem is she likes talking over text messages which makes things difficult because not only is she interpreting things the way she wants to things are often disjointed because of there being multiple replies being sent atthe same time..
> 
> At times its like hitting multiple brick walls... but is not as fun.




Just call her.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Problem is she likes talking over text messages which makes things difficult because not only is she interpreting things the way she wants to things are often disjointed because of there being multiple replies being sent atthe same time..
> 
> At times its like hitting multiple brick walls... but is not as fun.




There are times I hate modern technology. Texting is one of those things. You might want to try giving up on the mini-keyboard and actually use the phone to talk to her. Or listen in this case.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Tonight has been a rough one. It's month end so we have extra work to do and not all of it is working. I need to scream or hit something.




That sucks. Sorry Aeson. My advice is to go in the restroom, make sure no one else is in there (check stalls for feet) and let out a primal scream. 

Or just find something to laugh at. Laughing can be a good tension breaker.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Just call her.






Reveille said:


> There are times I hate modern technology. Texting is one of those things. You might want to try giving up on the mini-keyboard and actually use the phone to talk to her. Or listen in this case.




I tried and she didn't answer.  :^/ Instead she sent several texts.  ::face palm::


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Tonight has been a rough one. It's month end so we have extra work to do and not all of it is working. I need to scream or hit something.




Ouch.


Reveille said:


> Or just find something to laugh at. Laughing can be a good tension breaker.




I tend to look at lolcat websites for that...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I tried and she didn't answer.  :^/ Instead she sent several texts.  ::face palm::




Maybe you should let her know how dis-satisfied you are with her texting by texting back to her that you want to take it up over the phone. If she doesn't then let her know dis-satisfied you are by not answering further texts.

Maybe, just maybe your failure to answer her texts will have her calling you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Maybe you should let her know how dis-satisfied you are with her texting by texting back to her that you want to take it up over the phone. If she doesn't then let her know dis-satisfied you are by not answering further texts.




She knows I don't like having discussions over texts and would rather do it over the phone, however for some reason she feels more comfortable doing it in text messages.

At least right now she seemed to have calmed down in her texts or at least at the moment they don't mentally sound to be argumentative in tone.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> That sucks. Sorry Aeson. My advice is to go in the restroom, make sure no one else is in there (check stalls for feet) and let out a primal scream.
> 
> Or just find something to laugh at. Laughing can be a good tension breaker.




I'm going to go for a walk in a minute and maybe warm up my lunch. That should help.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I'm going to go for a walk in a minute and maybe warm up my lunch. That should help.




Good to hear. Getting hungry myself. 

Mental note to self: Don't eat beef stew among family/friends. It makes me more faltuelent than I have a right to be and it smells nasty.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If the beef stew you eat is like the one my mom makes it probably is the cabbage...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> If the beef stew you eat is like the one my mom makes it probably is the cabbage...




No cabbage in it. It was on of those soups in a can deals.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive

And yes, the aftereffects of those tinned soups can be nasty.

Now excuse me while I spend the morning sulking about being at work on a Saturday.  Again.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive
> 
> And yes, the aftereffects of those tinned soups can be nasty.
> 
> Now excuse me while I spend the morning sulking about being at work on a Saturday.  Again.




no sulking until my night is over. Then I can point and laugh.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> no sulking until my night is over. Then I can point and laugh.




Ok, no sulking, 2 cups of coffee later and I am in a better mood.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Ok, no sulking, 2 cups of coffee later and I am in a better mood.




Sulk away if you wish. I'm off work now and done for the weekend.(I hope)


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Sulk away if you wish. I'm off work now and done for the weekend.(I hope)




I have also just finished for the weekend.  See you Monday Hive (unless I get bored and decide to login sometime during the weekend.....)


----------



## megamania

?!?  Naked HIVE: Birthday suits ftw (for the weak?!?).   I fear.



allo.   monitor still up and down but I can't allow a Hive thread to get by me without at least one " allo' "


Not sure what is wrong with the monitor still.  Turning the entire system off for 24 hours seems to help.   Do monitors having cooling systems that can malfunction?


Now-  for a weeks worth of random thoughts-


Hulk vs. DVD set is awesome.  Thourghly enjoyed it and I am completely looking forward to this Fall's Thor: Tales of Asgard movie.

How to do a Heroclix match of Wolverine vs. Hulk vs the villians and it be even?

Why does wolverine heroclix dials suck?

I got a raise !!!!!!!!

I got a new manager!!!!!

I lost over 7 pounds in my first week of the new diet!!!!!!

The best part-   I am not dreaming-  this is all true!!!!!

With the computer down more than up do I needlepoint (almost have Black Widow finished already) , do a comicbook?  Do a DARKSUN comic strip with plans on posting it once I get a better internet.  Do I work on my Siberys Seven Storyhour written out to be retyped later and posted?


anyhoo.... later.


----------



## Aeson

7 pounds in a week? It took me a month to lose that much. What was your diet? Water only?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> 7 pounds in a week? It took me a month to lose that much. What was your diet? Water only?




It began with listening to a stop smoking advertisement I had heard on the radio.  It suggested that people had activities that lent itself to smoking.  Habits if you will.

So for the first two weeks I took note of what I ate and when and why.   Some startling observations were made-

Between 6:30 am and midnite I would eat 1000 calories of food.  Then in between midnight and 1am either here or watching TV I would consume another 2000-4000 calories!!!   Then go to bed!!!!!

So first thing,  NO MORE AFTER MIDNITE FOOD.   Next, Have something for breakfast to get started in the day.   Two-  No more pizza and eat much less sandwiches.  Been doing soups for dinner with a single small sandwich for lunch.

I have also started to use the tread machine at work again.

I went from 239.8 pounds to 232.4 pounds.




The draw back-

My stomach is still creating the acid quanity to consume 4000 calories which is messing with me some and the doctor has me on maxium medicine that requires food to take.  He was amazed that I had no stomach issues.  Now that I am beginning to eat normal I often get the "stop the bus" feeling after taking my medicine.   But if I get my weight down, the blood sugar will come down and maybe I won't need so much (and avoid the requirement of Insulin which looked very likely at December).

My goal is 210 pounds.  This is what I weighed my senior year of High School.


----------



## Aeson

Good luck. I'm sure you can do it. That's a goal you can reach in no time.

I've noticed when I have a real job and real money I stop for fast food more often. Some times it's because I run out of time before work and need something to eat or at the end of a stressful night like tonight when I couldn't eat regularly. I went to McDonalds this morning and I shouldn't have. 

sitting at a gaming table is not conducive to healthy eating habits. I have noticed that I'm one of the ones that eats the least so yay me. 

I worried that my current job of sitting at a computer all night would lead to eating all night. I don't snack as much as I expected. 

So you were taking in around 5000 calories a day? It seems you were able to burn some of those. You're not that over weight. I'm glad you're making it work. I think you found what worked for you and it should be a little easier to get it done. 

Things are going your way for the moment. Enjoy it. I think you earned it.


----------



## megamania

After midnite- 

typically I would eat a frozen Digerno pizza, two bags of extra butter microwave popcorn, a sandwich (while the pizza was cooking) and a 2 liter soda.  Other tiimes a full cookie pan of buscuits that would then be heavily buttered with any number of things on the side from eggs and ham to 4 (yes 4) PB&J sandwiches.


As for how quickly I'll lose weight.... its always fasteest in the beginning.  If I reach 210 by June I'll be happy.



eeeer.... screen went off for a moment.   Better send.   Later.


----------



## Ginnel

Way to go Mega  positive always good to hear 

myself I weighed myself after Christmas at 14stone and 2 pounds, and again now 13 stone and 7 pounds  *does a snoppy dance*

I'm thinking this is mainly due to changing to salads for lunch and making sure I have breakfast every morning.

Salad I've replaced the spring onions with carrots and its a lot nicer now 

P.S 14 pounds to the stone  so I'm now 189lbs


----------



## megamania

Sounds like the Hive is becoming a slimer, stronger and healthier thread every day


----------



## megamania

here- just looked at your signature under "Yoga".  All I have to say is "Down in front!  I'm trying to watch the tele!"   

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## megamania

Quiet still here at the Hive.  I'm working on my Storyhour trying to complete the storyarc "Sharn: City of Zombies" so that I may start the Mror Holds storyline and the Mournland and Darguun ones before returning to Sharn.  The Glossary is getting huge (62 entries so far with 24 Segments done).   Not sure if anyone is reading or using the glossary.  I have included several NPCs today including a Black Dog member.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> Way to go Mega  positive always good to hear
> 
> myself I weighed myself after Christmas at 14stone and 2 pounds, and again now 13 stone and 7 pounds  *does a snoppy dance*
> 
> P.S 14 pounds to the stone  so I'm now 189lbs




ahhhhhh!   I'm 16.57 stones in weight.  I lost only a half stone in the week!


----------



## Duskblade

So, how's tricks?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> So, how's tricks?




Gathering dust.


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> Gathering dust.




Dust, why dust?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> Dust, why dust?




'cause they're not being used.


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> 'cause they're not being used.




So, USE 'em.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> So, USE 'em.




I'd like to, but they've been shelved for when I'm next wth my fiancee.


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> I'd like to, but they've been shelved for when I'm next wth my fiancee.




Oh sure, rub it. Might as well be throwing sand in my eye.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> Oh sure, rub it. Might as well be throwing sand in my eye.




Damn girl, you need to stop feeling sorry for yourself and get your ass out the door and try to meet new people. Thats the only way you're going to find a significant other. 

I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but its the truth.


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> Damn girl, you need to stop feeling sorry for yourself and get your ass out the door and try to meet new people. Thats the only way you're going to find a significant other.
> 
> I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but its the truth.




Very true. I really don't have a lot of faith in those dating websites. I guess I just needed a swift kick in the arse. Thanks Rev, you're words aren't very encouraging, but at least you're not lying to me and saying that he'll find me even if I do nothing in the way of trying to help him find me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> Thanks Rev, you're words aren't very encouraging, but at least you're not lying to me and saying that he'll find me even if I do nothing in the way of trying to help him find me.




Too many people don't even realize that. You've taken the first step, just keep walking, and I'm sure that along the path you'll find someone to comfort you.


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> Too many people don't even realize that. You've taken the first step, just keep walking, and I'm that along the path you'll find someone to comfort you.




Thanks; many thanks. 

You've inspired me to go to the local jazz club on Monday night and shake my booty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> You've inspired me to go to the local jazz club on Monday night and shake my booty.




Giggity.

Shake shake shake, shake shake shake, shake your booty, shake your booty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So Jazz, eh? Who's you're favorite jazz musician?


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> So Jazz, eh? Who's you're favorite jazz musician?




Dave Koz. Life in the Fast Lane is something sweet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> Dave Koz. Life in the Fast Lane is something sweet.




Hehehe.

Dave Koz is da man! I'd love to see him in concert!


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> Dave Koz is da man! I'd love to see him in concert!




So would I. As a matter of fact my parents are discussing taking a vacation to AZ before summer. It's been forever since we've been and I've never seen the Grand Canyon. 

Maybe if things pan out we can get together and hit up the clubs. Your fiancee and family is welcome to join mine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> So would I. As a matter of fact my parents are discussing taking a vacation to AZ before summer. It's been forever since we've been and I've never seen the Grand Canyon.
> 
> Maybe if things pan out we can get together and hit up the clubs. Your fiancee and family is welcome to join mine.




That would be awesome. I'm always down for getting together with hivers. And Mandy is into jazz too (I'm partly at fault for that) so I'm sure that we'd love to go clubbing with you.


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> That would be awesome. I'm always down for getting together with hivers. And Mandy is into jazz too (I'm partly at fault for that) so I'm sure that we'd love to go clubbing with you.




Glad to hear it. I'll keep you updated with our plans. 

So what else is going on?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> Glad to hear it. I'll keep you updated with our plans.
> 
> So what else is going on?




Hiving, not much more than that. Might watch Lost Room tonight. Also waiting for a movie to come on LMN so that I can record it.


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> Hiving, not much more than that. Might watch Lost Room tonight. Also waiting for a movie to come on LMN so that I can record it.




Ooo, Lost Room I remember that. Good SciFi miniseries. 

Whats LMN and what movie?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> Ooo, Lost Room I remember that. Good SciFi miniseries.



Damn long though. I just got the DVD from Amazon yesterday afternoon, without all the commercials its 4 ½ hours.



Duskblade said:


> Whats LMN and what movie?



Lifetime Movie Network. Taking a Chance on Love; Ted McGinley is in it. He's been one of my favorite actors since married With Children. I've been following his movie career since.


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> Damn long though. I just got the DVD from Amazon yesterday afternoon, without all the commercials its 4 ½ hours.



4 ½ hours?! Holy sh*t!  I can't believe SciFi packed in only an hour and a half of commercials. I could have sworn it was longer.



Reveille said:


> Lifetime Movie Network. Taking a Chance on Love; Ted McGinley is in it. He's been one of my favorite actors since married With Children. I've been following his movie career since.



I never follow any actors career. I do have favorites, but I base what I want to see off of a movies' concept, not who's in it. There are some exceptions, based on franchise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> There are some exceptions, based on franchise.




Which ones?


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> Which ones?




American Pie, Harry Potter, Highlander, Jaws, Marvel Superhero flicks, Superman and Tremors.


----------



## Duskblade

Cousin just called long distance, so I'm gonna have to get back to you later Rev. 

It was nice chatting with you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> Cousin just called long distance, so I'm gonna have to get back to you later Rev.
> 
> It was nice chatting with you.




 She left me. Now I'm lonely in the hive again. 

_*howls at the moon*_


----------



## megamania

Reveille;4649129

[I said:
			
		

> *howls at the moon*[/I]




Singing Yello songs again Rev?


----------



## megamania

anyone here beyond the voices in my head?


----------



## ssampier

*quietly hums showtunes*

*thinks its odd I have more time on weekends, all hivers seem to be on the weekdays*


----------



## Goldmoon

Morning Hive. I got to suit up finally yesterday and it felt good. Looks like we have a week off though for some new training. Apparently were getting some new modular shotgun that can mount to the underside of an M-16. Lighter loads FTW!

Incidently, I was looking at the tags and when I saw "Minivans of doom" I laughed hard........it really hurts to laugh hard with bruised ribs........who can I *thwack* on the head for that?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ka boom


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Ka boom




You feeling OK? thats smaller than I'm used to seeing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That was one of those small firecrackers that are on those strings.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> That was one of those small firecrackers that are on those strings.




Only 0900 here anyway, too early for big explosions.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh...  so are you going to party since your allowed to drink one bear tomarrow?


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh... so are you going to party since your allowed to drink one bear tomarrow?




One _bear_? Holy hell, I'd have to be tough to do that. The camp I'm currently at gets 2 beers but our squad leader has not yet decided if we're going to partake. I probably wont any since it will likely not be good beer (In my opinion).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> One _bear_? Holy hell, I'd have to be tough to do that. The camp I'm currently at gets 2 beers but our squad leader has not yet decided if we're going to partake. I probably wont any since it will likely not be good beer (In my opinion).




Woops.  One beer. lol.

That's funny... the media made it sound like no one in the military over in Iraq gets to drink because of their cooperating with Sharia laws.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Morning Hive. I got to suit up finally yesterday and it felt good. Looks like we have a week off though for some new training. Apparently were getting some new modular shotgun that can mount to the underside of an M-16. Lighter loads FTW!



anyone else think only hearing her say this in person would be a bigger turn on?


Goldmoon said:


> Incidently, I was looking at the tags and when I saw "Minivans of doom" I laughed hard........it really hurts to laugh hard with bruised ribs........who can I *thwack* on the head for that?




My guess would be froggy or Relique.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My tags were spank-a-rific (since Duskblade needs to be spanked ;P ) and hivemind


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> My tags were spank-a-rific (since Duskblade needs to be spanked ;P ) and hivemind




You just don't want to thwacked.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> anyone else think only hearing her say this in person would be a bigger turn on?
> 
> 
> My guess would be froggy or Relique.




This new shotgun is sexy....I only have to carry one weapon now. Downside is fewer shout before having to reload, however I can just fire my M-16 instead of reloading. Another downside is I have to switch from the M-4 to the M-16 but I suppose the benefits outweigh everything else.

That was my guess too.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> This new shotgun is sexy....I only have to carry one weapon now. Downside is fewer shout before having to reload, however I can just fire my M-16 instead of reloading. Another downside is I have to switch from the M-4 to the M-16 but I suppose the benefits outweigh everything else.



Need to work on your quoting.  I'm not sure it would as sexy if it were someone else like Rev talking about it.


Goldmoon said:


> That was my guess too.




I wouldn't put it past Warlock but I'm not sure he's been around.


----------



## Aeson

I just got home a bit ago from a woman handing me my ass in Halo, repeatedly. 

I also went to church which was kinda fun and dinner afterward.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Need to work on your quoting.  I'm not sure it would as sexy if it were someone else like Rev talking about it.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put it past Warlock but I'm not sure he's been around.





What do you mean by "work on my quoting"?


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Incidently, I was looking at the tags and when I saw "Minivans of doom" I laughed hard........it really hurts to laugh hard with bruised ribs........who can I *thwack* on the head for that?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> What do you mean by "work on my quoting"?




You fixed it. 

Originally it was mixed in with my post and I almost missed it.


----------



## Goldmoon

phaezen said:


>




*thwack*


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


>




Never woulda thunked it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I just got home a bit ago from a woman *handling * my ass repeatedly *in church* which was kinda fun.




We all know you wish it was that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> *thwack*




giggity?


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> *thwack*




Worth it  

Morning Hive!

Just popping in to say hello while I clear my reader feed.  Off surfing this morning , first time in years!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> We all know you wish it was that.




not in church but yes.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> giggity?










Phaezen said:


> Worth it
> 
> Morning Hive!
> 
> Just popping in to say hello while I clear my reader feed.  Off surfing this morning , first time in years!




Have fun.


----------



## Phaezen

Phaezen said:


> Off surfing this morning , first time in years!




Just checking the tags out myself..

Speedo - not likely with the ambient water temperatures around Cape Town....



Spoiler



and public decency


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> giggity?




Wrong kind of thwack.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Wrong kind of thwacking makes me a sad panda.*​


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> *Wrong kind of thwacking makes me a sad panda.*​





We can't have any sad pandas can we?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> We can't have any sad pandas can we?




Nope.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Nope.




I'll have to put them out of their misery.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'll have to put them out of their misery.....




How do you plan to do that, Brain?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> How do you plan to do that, Brain?




I dont know...grenade maybe? Depends on if the sad pandas are in a group or not.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I dont know...grenade maybe? Depends on if the sad pandas are in a group or not.



Frag grenades are always fun.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Frag grenades are always fun.




I totally agree....see my sig


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I totally agree....see my sig




Plasma grenades can be fun also.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> Worth it
> 
> Morning Hive!
> 
> Just popping in to say hello while I clear my reader feed.  Off surfing this morning , first time in years!




It's funny if other people get hurt, and this thread delivers thrice: 
- Mini Van
- Mini Van Tag leading to hurtful laughter
- Phaezen getting thwacked.

Thanks a lot for the entertainment!


----------



## megamania

I didn't know Feb 1 began Panda season.   Shot / blow up a few for me.



Appears (as always) everyone comes after me and leaves before me.  Sigh.  The Hive is not what it used to be.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> I didn't know Feb 1 began Panda season.   Shot / blow up a few for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Appears (as always) everyone comes after me and leaves before me.  Sigh.  The Hive is not what it used to be.




Life is hard, get yourself upholstered furniture!


----------



## megamania

All I have is metal folding chairs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> All I have is metal folding chairs.




Well with that promotion and raise you should be able to afford better chairs.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Plasma grenades can be fun also.




Plasma is more fun.  Landing a plasma grenade and watching them run around with it on their back for the few seconds remaining of their shortened life is cool.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Plasma is more fun.  Landing a plasma grenade and watching them run around with it on their back for the few seconds remaining of their shortened life is cool.




A blue streak of death following them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> A blue streak of death following them.




I think 'Pink Mist' is the appropriate term.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I think 'Pink Mist' is the appropriate term.




It's Blue


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> It's Blue




Urban Dictionary: Pink mist


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Urban Dictionary: Pink mist




We were talking about grenades. You don't snipe with grenades. 

I'm not a fan of snipers. First time I played an online FPS I was shot by a sniper shortly after spawning and again and again and again. The guy was set up to take people out at the spawn point which was set.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> We were talking about grenades. You don't snipe with grenades.
> 
> I'm not a fan of snipers. First time I played an online FPS I was shot by a sniper shortly after spawning and again and again and again. The guy was set up to take people out at the spawn point which was set.




That's cheesy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> We were talking about grenades. You don't snipe with grenades.
> 
> I'm not a fan of snipers. First time I played an online FPS I was shot by a sniper shortly after spawning and again and again and again. The guy was set up to take people out at the spawn point which was set.




Yes, but when you blow people up with grenades, the result is pink mist.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Yes, but when you blow people up with grenages, the result is pinbk mist.




I thought the result was hamburger.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> That's cheesy.



Yes it was.


Reveille said:


> Yes, but when you blow people up with grenades, the result is pink mist.



Depends on the game or grenade I suppose.


Relique du Madde said:


> I thought the result was hamburger.




See above comment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Gads, my spelling is atrocious tonight.

Got done watching The Lost Room a short while ago. Gotta Admit The Eye is frickin' sweet. 

The ability to repair and destroy flesh just by looking at someone would be very cool.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Plasma grenades can be fun also.




Ok, first power armor, now plasma grenades......I fight wars in the real world guys, remember?



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It's funny if other people get hurt, and this thread delivers thrice:
> - Mini Van
> - Mini Van Tag leading to hurtful laughter
> - Phaezen getting thwacked.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the entertainment!




Ok, lets let someone else get hurt for a change.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Depends on the game or grenade I suppose.




In real life.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Yes, but when you blow people up with grenades, the result is pink mist.





Not so. Believe it or not almost all grenade kills result from shrapnel and not blowing the person apart. They are great for clearing a room or doorway but not so much for damage itself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Not so. Believe it or not almost all grenade kills result from shrapnel and not blowing the person apart. They are great for clearing a room or doorway but not so much for damage itself.




Oh, well, that puts me in my place.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Oh, well, that puts me in my place.




That was not my intent, I was just trying to be informative.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Ok, first power armor, now plasma grenades......I fight wars in the real world guys, remember?



you don't have those things? What century are you in?



Goldmoon said:


> Ok, lets let someone else get hurt for a change.



Have someone in mind?


Reveille said:


> In real life.






Goldmoon said:


> Not so. Believe it or not almost all grenade kills result from shrapnel and not blowing the person apart. They are great for clearing a room or doorway but not so much for damage itself.



See?.

In a histroy class the teacher who also was in the reserves had a video of the Vietnam war. there was a grenade that went off and all you saw was a bit of black smoke and heard a boom. He says that what it would really look like. No huge fireballs and massive damage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> That was not my intent, I was just trying to be informative.




And I thank you for it. The next time I get caught up in a convo about grenades, I won't sound like an idiot.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> And I thank you for it. The next time I get caught up in a convo about grenades, I won't sound like an idiot.




You have those kinds of discussions a lot do you?


----------



## Aeson

I'd rather be corrected than continue spreading the wrong information.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> You have those kinds of discussions a lot do you?




Every once in a while I get caught up talking about something I think I know.



Aeson said:


> I'd rather be corrected than continue spreading the wrong information.




This too.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You have those kinds of discussions a lot do you?




I imagine he could. Gamers and weapon geeks can and do talk about firearms, blades, explosives.


----------



## Aeson

Speaking of gaming. Goldie have you had a chance to do any? I've heard of gamers playing over there when they had the resources and time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Speaking of gaming. Goldie have you had a chance to do any? I've heard of gamers playing over there when they had the resources and time.




Funny you should mention that, I was at the PX yesterday and I saw a sign for World D&D gaming day. Theres a sign up today here on post. I thought I'd check it out. Other than that I've net rolled a single die in almost a year unfortunately.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I imagine he could. Gamers and weapon geeks can and do talk about firearms, blades, explosives.




Well, I'll be happy to answer any questions I can provided I have the knowledge.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Funny you should mention that, I was at the PX yesterday and I saw a sign for World D&D gaming day. Theres a sign up today here on post. I thought I'd check it out. Other than that I've net rolled a single die in almost a year unfortunately.



Did you at least take your dice with you? 

you should go. Bring back a report. I'd love to hear what kind of gaming goes on in a war zone. 


Goldmoon said:


> Well, I'll be happy to answer any questions I can provided I have the knowledge.




what is it like when the footmen charge you? The clash of blades and the glint of armor?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> you don't have those things? What century are you in?




I omnipresent.   I live in whatever century my brain tells me it's in.  Did you know they had the internet in the 2nd century bc?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey Goldy how are all the other grunts taking Obama's announcement that they are all being sent out of Iraq* by 2010?


* Who knows if they will be sent to another country by then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I omnipresent.   I live in whatever century my brain tells me it's in.  Did you know they had the internet in the 2nd century bc?




 Steampunk musha?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I omnipresent.   I live in whatever century my brain tells me it's in.  Did you know they had the internet in the 2nd century bc?




No but I heard Jesus rode a pogo stick.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Did you at least take your dice with you?
> 
> you should go. Bring back a report. I'd love to hear what kind of gaming goes on in a war zone.
> 
> 
> what is it like when the footmen charge you? The clash of blades and the glint of armor?





Wilco on the Gaming day thing and yes I do have dice with me.

The footmen tend to yell a lot when they charge. I think they feel braver that way but it helps let me know if one is approaching from the side or rear. The glint of armor can be quite pretty even when accompanied by the occasional spurt of red.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> No but I heard Jesus rode a pogo stick.


----------



## Aeson

This is wrong.

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Wilco on the Gaming day thing and yes I do have dice with me.



You better have dice. What kind of gamer are you if you don't.


Goldmoon said:


> The footmen tend to yell a lot when they charge. I think they feel braver that way but it helps let me know if one is approaching from the side or rear. The glint of armor can be quite pretty even when accompanied by the occasional spurt of red.



I always knew you were a good sport.


Reveille said:


>


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey Goldy how are all the other grunts taking Obama's announcement that they are all being sent out of Iraq* by 2010?
> 
> 
> * Who knows if they will be sent to another country by then.




Most of us are not optimistic. There will always be someone whose as needs kicking and we'll be right in the thick of it.


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.  I'm back.

Guns, Girls and DnD.    My night is nearly complete.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> This is wrong.
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Which one lost the coin toss?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Most of us are not optimistic. There will always be someone whose as needs kicking and we'll be right in the thick of it.




I hear you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> This is wrong.




Looks like one one tight end is now a wide receiver.


Thank you thank you... I will be here all week long.


----------



## megamania

too political but there regions on this earth that just will never know peace.  I leave it up to you to guess where I suggest.  Nothing anyone can do will change this.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> Allo Hive. I'm back.
> 
> Guns, Girls and DnD. My night is nearly complete.




Lucky for you all three come in a package.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Most of us are not optimistic. There will always be someone whose as needs kicking and we'll be right in the thick of it.



Hopefully that won't be for a long time and you'll get to come home. 



megamania said:


> Allo Hive.  I'm back.
> 
> Guns, Girls and DnD.    My night is nearly complete.



You can now die happy?


megamania said:


> Which one lost the coin toss?




I don't know but I think he was trying to get his quarter back.


----------



## megamania

oh my stars and garters.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> too political but there regions on this earth that just will never know peace. I leave it up to you to guess where I suggest. Nothing anyone can do will change this.




Agreed and the second line in my sig is how I honestly feel. I do what I do not because I can but because I don't want anyone else to have to.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Lucky for you all three come in a package.




A tall, muscular, former redheaded(and hopefully soon to be again) package.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Lucky for you all three come in a package.




hummmm.... do I make a comment or keep it clean.......


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> hummmm.... do I make a comment or keep it clean.......




Now if she was in the navy that package would also include a seaman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> oh my stars and garters.




 Somethin' get stuck up your garter belt?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Hopefully that won't be for a long time and you'll get to come home.




As I've said before, this is a young man's game and I feel like an old woman. I don't have a whole lot more of this left in me. One way or another I'll be out of the game in the next two years or so.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> oh my stars and garters.



What was that for? 


Goldmoon said:


> Agreed and the second line in my sig is how I honestly feel. I do what I do not because I can but because I don't want anyone else to have to.




That's a good thought but I'm not sure you'll reach your goal. I hope it'll never come to war again but I doubt it. When time for you to come home, don't look back and say the work isn't finished. Look back at what you have achieved.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Now if she was in the navy that package would also include a seaman.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Hopefully that won't be for a long time and you'll get to come home.




That is always everyone's hope



Aeson said:


> You can now die happy?




I said "nearly"   still no comicbooks, pizza and some other stuff.




Aeson said:


> I don't know but I think he was trying to get his quarter back.





I don't want to see the victory dance


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> As I've said before, this is a young man's game and I feel like an old woman. I don't have a whole lot more of this left in me. One way or another I'll be out of the game in the next two years or so.




Hopefully you won't have to do it that long. I know you want to stay as long as you can.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I said "nearly"   still no comicbooks, pizza and some other stuff.




Speaking of which. Mega, which is the specific comic in which Bruce Wayne dies? I have to get that one. It's an itch thats meaning to be scratched.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Now if she was in the navy that package would also include a seaman.




I think things and I can always count on someone else to say it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I don't want to see the victory dance


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> What was that for?
> 
> 
> .




Just seeing if anyone was paying attention..... game on.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> hummmm.... do I make a comment or keep it clean.......



Go for it. Do eet. I dare you.


Relique du Madde said:


> Now if she was in the navy that package would also include a seaman.



Haven't you been listening. It would be a seawoman for now.


Reveille said:


> Somethin' get stuck up your garter belt?



His stars?




megamania said:


> I said "nearly"   still no comicbooks, pizza and some other stuff.



No pizza for you. You're on a diet. 



megamania said:


> I don't want to see the victory dance




That was the victory dance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> That was the victory dance.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> A tall, muscular, former redheaded(and hopefully soon to be again) package.




Definately a redhead again as soon as I'm done here.



megamania said:


> hummmm.... do I make a comment or keep it clean.......




Dont be scared.



Aeson said:


> What was that for?
> 
> 
> That's a good thought but I'm not sure you'll reach your goal. I hope it'll never come to war again but I doubt it. When time for you to come home, don't look back and say the work isn't finished. Look back at what you have achieved.




Thats good in theory but I'ts difficult for those not doing it to understand. I've lost some friends here and thought I would die more than once. Every time you attend a service for a fallen friend or you hear the news you think "Why couldnt I have been there" or "He was such a great guy, why did he have to die" I think for most of us we will always view it as work left unfinished as long as others are dying in our place.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


>




That would be the losing dance.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Speaking of which. Mega, which is the specific comic in which Bruce Wayne dies? I have to get that one. It's an itch thats meaning to be scratched.




Final issue of FINAL CRISIS.   I believe it is issue #8.


Darkseid fries him with his Omega Beams I am told.  Clear death (course so was Robin...  )  TPB comes out this month or last week.   Hoping to get it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Definately a redhead again as soon as I'm done here.



I want to see a before and after picture. PLZ?




Goldmoon said:


> Dont be scared.



She'll only thwack you once.


Goldmoon said:


> Thats good in theory but I'ts difficult for those not doing it to understand. I've lost some friends here and thought I would die more than once. Every time you attend a service for a fallen friend or you hear the news you think "Why couldnt I have been there" or "He was such a great guy, why did he have to die" I think for most of us we will always view it as work left unfinished as long as others are dying in our place.



They're not dying in your place. You're doing your job and they did theirs. I understand the feeling though. I've had it myself in a way. Why should someone better than me die while I live. 

You're right. Some of us here will never know what it's like. It doesn't change anything. We hear from you there now and those that have come home. We know that we still want our family home. You are our family. We want you here and safe with us.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Go for it. Do eet. I dare you..




Different spelling of some words cum to mind.....  



Aeson said:


> No pizza for you. You're on a diet.
> .




a diet that I completely blew in the last 24 hours.  Wife made her homemade Mac & Cheese.  That then lead to the entire box of family sized Munch 'n' crunch......



Aeson said:


> That was the victory dance.




Bump and Grinch....   Save a horse ... ride a cowboy (oh wait... wrong team)

Please... no instant replays   .... no more touch downs.....    uneccessary roughness  on the field or off.....   Safety.....   2-point conversion.....  no more.   I must be nearing the limit of good taste by now.... if not I may need to go to CM.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Final issue of FINAL CRISIS.   I believe it is issue #8.
> 
> 
> Darkseid fries him with his Omega Beams I am told.  Clear death (course so was Robin...  )  TPB comes out this month or last week.   Hoping to get it.




Thats this one right:





Just want to make sure I've got my ducks in a row.


----------



## Goldmoon

Thanks to the government filters here I cant see the picture causing all the jokes.


----------



## megamania

wow... its already well after 1am.

I meet the new manager tommorrow for the store.  I should get some shut eye.


course....

I should've said no to the extra helpings of M&C, snacks and not made off-color comments involving guys bigger than me (take it as you will... I know you are thinking it ) .....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Different spelling of some words cum to mind.....



I thought so.


megamania said:


> a diet that I completely blew in the last 24 hours.  Wife made her homemade Mac & Cheese.  That then lead to the entire box of family sized Munch 'n' crunch......




Don't give up. Get back on track tomorrow. I ordered pizza tonight because I haven't gone to the store and I needed food for a few days. 

I made a baked mac'n'cheese the other day. Didn't lead to Crunch 'n' Munch though.


megamania said:


> Bump and Grinch....   Save a horse ... ride a cowboy (oh wait... wrong team)
> 
> Please... no instant replays   .... no more touch downs.....    uneccessary roughness  on the field or off.....   Safety.....   2-point conversion.....  no more.   I must be nearing the limit of good taste by now.... if not I may need to go to CM.



Feel better now?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Thanks to the government filters here I cant see the picture causing all the jokes.




I think it could be photoshopped anyway. It was two football players in a compromising position.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> a diet that I completely blew in the last 24 hours. Wife made her homemade Mac & Cheese. That then lead to the entire box of family sized Munch 'n' crunch......




I tried ti stick to a diet here....LOL..... Sometimes you eat whatevers there unfortunately. This past week or so I've eaten better since weve been based here.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Thats this one right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure I've got my ducks in a row.




That's COUNTDOWN to Final Crisis.   Very different.

I seriously doubt you will find the book at this point and if you do it will have an inflated price tag.

That's why I'm doing the TPB.


Also getting Secret Invasion TPB.  I believe that also comes out this week.... so much to buy and no money.....


----------



## megamania

Lost 7 pounds in a week and gained 3 in one day.   Mostly fluid so it'll go away quickly again but sheesh.....


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> wow... its already well after 1am.
> 
> I meet the new manager tommorrow for the store. I should get some shut eye.
> 
> 
> course....
> 
> I should've said no to the extra helpings of M&C, snacks and not made off-color comments involving guys bigger than me (take it as you will... I know you are thinking it ) .....





Good night Mega. Sleep well.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I tried ti stick to a diet here....LOL..... Sometimes you eat whatevers there unfortunately. This past week or so I've eaten better since weve been based here.



What is the food like? Had enough MREs?


megamania said:


> Lost 7 pounds in a week and gained 3 in one day.   Mostly fluid so it'll go away quickly again but sheesh.....



Yeah. Don't worry. It's food or fluid. This number 1 or 2 shall pass. 

I got on the scale today and was down another pound. A week with no change and then a week with a loss. yay.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> That's COUNTDOWN to Final Crisis. Very different.
> 
> I seriously doubt you will find the book at this point and if you do it will have an inflated price tag.
> 
> That's why I'm doing the TPB.
> 
> 
> Also getting Secret Invasion TPB. I believe that also comes out this week.... so much to buy and no money.....





I miss comics sometimes. The last crisis I remember was Crisis on infinite Earths.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon if any of the things I say bother you let me know. I hope you know it's all out of genuine concern and not that I think you can't do it.


----------



## megamania

ah well......

Been a busy day.

Slept in

Did two segments to Storyhour- Siberys Seven (thus completeing the first story arc [Sharn: City of Zombies])

Played Pinball on PS2

Updated Siberys Seven glossary

Went to work and felt bad for for current manager.  Obvious she doesn't want to switch stores.

Did orders and multiple audits there then had the computer / printer die so I got out late

updated glossary some more

came here and taled about food, comics and sex. (with hand grenades)

Fairly full day.  Time for sleep.

Have a good one everywhere.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> What is the food like? Had enough MREs?
> 
> Yeah. Don't worry. It's food or fluid. This number 1 or 2 shall pass.
> 
> I got on the scale today and was down another pound. A week with no change and then a week with a lose. yay.





MRE's have about 2700 calories each. Eat 2-3 a day and you can see why I have no diet. Here on post the DFAC has salad, baked chicken and yogurt so its easier.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> MRE's have about 2700 calories each. Eat 2-3 a day and you can see why I have no diet. Here on post the DFAC has salad, baked chicken and yogurt so its easier.




You'd think that you'd burn that many calories in a day or at least most of it. could be because of your old age.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Thats this one right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure I've got my ducks in a row.




Different comic.


The "Crissis Line"


Crisis on Infinite Earths (T -10 years or so)
...  Stuff.....
... Other Stuff...
...More Stuff....
....Some more stuff..
Infinite Crisis
52
Countdown to Final Crisis
Final Crisis


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I think I've got a bead on it:






EDIT: Hardcover. Release: June 16/09.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> I miss comics sometimes. The last crisis I remember was Crisis on infinite Earths.




Don't get me started.

Too late.

This picks up from where Crisis left off.  Survivors of the destroyed realities decide they want their worlds back and will take ours.  This includes Superman of Earth 2 and Superboy of Earth Prime.

They first begin by trying to break up the "holy trinity" of DC comics- Superman, Batman and Wonder Woman.  This was done with the story "Indentity Crisis".  We learn the heroes used memory control machines during the 70's when a hero's wife was raped by a villian.  Batman was against the use of the machine so they used it on him also.

DON'T PISS OFF THE MAN

In the process, Superman is possessed and to stop the villian, Wonder Woman killed the man in cold blood on national TV.  The three are now no longer friends.

Then came Final Crisis
Superboy Prime goes completely nutzo and begins to kill everyone.  He hooks up with the Anti-monitor whom rigs him up with a yellow sun radiation suit so he constantly is at max power.  It takles the combined powers of Superboy, Superman and Superman 2 to stop him.  Superboy is killed.

Then comes 52 and Countdown which sets up Final Crisis.

Final Crisis is where Darksied, the New God of Evil finally decides to live up to his name.  Jon Jonz is dead, Flash is killed but Barry Allen returns.  The Flash that died in Infinite Crisis #8 was Barry in the far future.  Green Lantern discovers there are 8 DIFFERENT colored lantern groups and they are all now converging for a major "Lantern" war.  and Batman, a mortal with no super powers tries to fight a god.  Go figure.


----------



## megamania

I believe that is the cover for the TPB as given on Amazon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I believe that is the cover for the TPB as given on Amazon.




Hardcover.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon if any of the things I say bother you let me know. I hope you know it's all out of genuine concern and not that I think you can't do it.




I know Aeson. I'm a big girl who can take care of herself and I'll let you know if you piss me off. I know you worry and in truth its a nice feeling to have people who worry.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> You'd think that you'd burn that many calories in a day or at least most of it. could be because of your old age.




When I studied what I was eating in the beginning of the year I ate between 2000 and 4500 calories a day.  It is only because I actively work 14 hours a day and remain active on my one day off that I have only crawled up in weight by 13 pounds in the past 3 months.

It is amazing how many calories are in food.   A roll... a freakin' roll for a sandwich is 220 calories.  No butter, no meat.... nothing and it is over 10% of the calories one is expected to eat per day.  Typical bag of chips... 750 to 900 calories.   A 6 inch frozen pizza.... 410 calories   for ONE.


Its scary how quickly it builds up.

And alcohol.... ouch.    But I rarely indulge in that at least.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know Aeson. I'm a big girl who can take care of herself and I'll let you know if you piss me off. I know you worry and in truth its a nice feeling to have people who worry.




I know you can take care of yourself. You've taken care of yourself plenty of times. 

Hopefully you have others that worry about you. I know the rest of the folks here do. I'm just the most vocal about it.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Hardcover.




curious.  I must have misread the release date.   I use the term TPB for any collected series.  But yes... Trade Paper Back is the incorrect term here.  My bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> And alcohol.... ouch.    But I rarely indulge in that at least.




I've resolved tot alcohol completely from my life. It may taste good, but I don't need the aftereffects.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You'd think that you'd burn that many calories in a day or at least most of it. could be because of your old age.




I do burn a lot of calories in the field but I still feel like I'm eating junk. Dont get me wrong, I am VERY happy with my figure and fitness right now, I just wish I was able to eat better all the time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

It's late and I'm tired. Calling it a night.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> When I studied what I was eating in the beginning of the year I ate between 2000 and 4500 calories a day.  It is only because I actively work 14 hours a day and remain active on my one day off that I have only crawled up in weight by 13 pounds in the past 3 months.
> 
> It is amazing how many calories are in food.   A roll... a freakin' roll for a sandwich is 220 calories.  No butter, no meat.... nothing and it is over 10% of the calories one is expected to eat per day.  Typical bag of chips... 750 to 900 calories.   A 6 inch frozen pizza.... 410 calories   for ONE.
> 
> 
> Its scary how quickly it builds up.
> 
> And alcohol.... ouch.    But I rarely indulge in that at least.



Oh I know. That's why while I have the pizza I'm limiting myself to 1 or 2 slices. 2 is more than enough anyway. It should take me a few days to eat 2 large pizzas. Nearly a week of meals for $20 is pretty good. I'm getting all food groups also. 

I pay attention (not as good as I should) to the calories. I know that if I eat something bad that I need to be careful the rest of the day.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I do burn a lot of calories in the field but I still feel like I'm eating junk. Dont get me wrong, I am VERY happy with my figure and fitness right now, I just wish I was able to eat better all the time.




Make Atlanta one of your stops on your way home and I'll make sure you eat home cooked and healthy meals as long as you're here.


----------



## megamania

We worry about everyone in the sandbox.  I have had several friends go there.  All came back but the stories or worse... the silence... bothers me some.

For what it is worth-  I do apprciate everything you and the others are doing.  Especially since it is a job and not everyone expected to be there.

But that said... there will always be conflict there.  It is engrained into the psyche of its people.  Its their way.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> When I studied what I was eating in the beginning of the year I ate between 2000 and 4500 calories a day. It is only because I actively work 14 hours a day and remain active on my one day off that I have only crawled up in weight by 13 pounds in the past 3 months.
> 
> It is amazing how many calories are in food. A roll... a freakin' roll for a sandwich is 220 calories. No butter, no meat.... nothing and it is over 10% of the calories one is expected to eat per day. Typical bag of chips... 750 to 900 calories. A 6 inch frozen pizza.... 410 calories for ONE.
> 
> 
> Its scary how quickly it builds up.
> 
> And alcohol.... ouch. But I rarely indulge in that at least.




I can put away 10000-12000 calories a day without breaking a sweat. I really have to slow down though when Im in garrison. We run together a lot and work out but its really no subistute for jogging, sprinting and climbing all day in the field.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> It's late and I'm tired. Calling it a night.




Night Reveille. Sweet dreams.


----------



## megamania

Its after 2am so I must officially call it a night.  Have a good safe night Aeson, and a good safe afternoon Goldmoon.  Later to all.

Bye.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I can put away 10000-12000 calories a day without breaking a sweat. I really have to slow down though when Im in garrison. We run together a lot and work out but its really no subistute for jogging, sprinting and climbing all day in the field.



that's a lot of food. 


megamania said:


> Its after 2am so I must officially call it a night.  Have a good safe night Aeson, and a good safe afternoon Goldmoon.  Later to all.
> 
> Bye.



Night. Naughty dreams.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> We worry about everyone in the sandbox. I have had several friends go there. All came back but the stories or worse... the silence... bothers me some.
> 
> For what it is worth- I do apprciate everything you and the others are doing. Especially since it is a job and not everyone expected to be there.
> 
> But that said... there will always be conflict there. It is engrained into the psyche of its people. Its their way.




Thanks Mega. We all appreciate your support. Dont take the silence personally, there are somethings we dont even talk about with each other. Its just how we deal with certain things.


----------



## Aeson

She's all mine. I have her all to myself.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Make Atlanta one of your stops on your way home and I'll make sure you eat home cooked and healthy meals as long as you're here.




No promises. I dont even know when I'll leave here. Besides I live in Guam so I may not even go back through the US when I return.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> Its after 2am so I must officially call it a night. Have a good safe night Aeson, and a good safe afternoon Goldmoon. Later to all.
> 
> Bye.




Night Mega. Sleep well.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> She's all mine. I have her all to myself.




I know a few people who would say "good luck" to you. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> No promises. I dont even know when I'll leave here. Besides I live in Guam so I may not even go back through the US when I return.



Going back to Guam after? I hopes you'd come back to the states.

I don't expect you to come. I would love for you to but I know it probably won't happen.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know a few people who would say "good luck" to you. LOL




I'm sure. I'd imagine there are some men and women around you that are hoping the same thing.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Typically I come in after everyone else has gone to bed...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Going back to Guam after? I hopes you'd come back to the states.
> 
> I don't expect you to come. I would love for you to but I know it probably won't happen.




Well, I live in Guam right now so thats where they would send me when I leave here.



Aeson said:


> I'm sure. I'd imagine there are some men and women around you that are hoping the same thing.




Maybe. My squad can be a little overprotective of me at times so they chase a lot of people off for me. There is this Army Helo pilot I saw a few days ago that I'd like to get to know better. She is about 6'2" or so with shoulder length brown hair, light skin and beautiful green eyes. My first thought when I saw her was "Woah".


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> Typically I come in after everyone else has gone to bed...




Morning Phaezen!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Well, I live in Guam right now so thats where they would send me when I leave here.



You don't have to stay there. 



Goldmoon said:


> Maybe. My squad can be a little overprotective of me at times so they chase a lot of people off for me. There is this Army Helo pilot I saw a few days ago that I'd like to get to know better. She is about 6'2" or so with shoulder length brown hair, light skin and beautiful green eyes. My first thought when I saw her was "Woah".



I doubt they'd mind if you hooked up with her.

I guess I'd have to get over the fact you're more into women then men right now also.lol



I really don't know how to give up on things that I should give up on. I give up too easily on the things I shouldn't give up on.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Well, I live in Guam right now so thats where they would send me when I leave here.




*Mandatory bad pun warning
*You know what they say, theres no place like Guam


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You don't have to stay there.



 Actually I do. I cant just move where I want to.



Aeson said:


> I doubt they'd mind if you hooked up with her.



 No, they'd make jokes and laugh a lot actually. The question is: Would _she_ mind if we hooked up?



Aeson said:


> I guess I'd have to get over the fact you're more into women then men right now also.lol



 I've heard that a few times oddly enough.



Aeson said:


> I really don't know how to give up on things that I should give up on. I give up too easily on the things I shouldn't give up on.



 Stubbornness can be an admirable trait.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> *Mandatory bad pun warning
> *You know what they say, theres no place like Guam




Didn't you see the no pun warning at the top of the forum. I'm afraid I'll have to report this to a moderator.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> My first thought when I saw her was "Woah".



You're a female Keanu Reeves? 


Megamanias comment on friends getting home reminds there is a movie coming up this evening (German TV) about a German soldier returning from Afghanistan, and his problems reintegrating. A topic not much discussed in Germany...


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> *Mandatory bad pun warning*
> You know what they say, theres no place like Guam




Guam is where the heart is?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Actually I do. I cant just move where I want to.



I know.


Goldmoon said:


> No, they'd make jokes and laugh a lot actually. The question is: Would _she_ mind if we hooked up?



I think there is a high probability that she would not. She's a pilot which normally means officer right? Then that could be bad though.



Goldmoon said:


> I've heard that a few times oddly enough.



I don't find it odd. Those men that get turned down have to be thinking it.


Goldmoon said:


> Stubbornness can be an admirable trait.



Only if it gets you what you want. In the end it normally only gets me hurt.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You're a female Keanu Reeves?
> 
> 
> Megamanias comment on friends getting home reminds there is a movie coming up this evening (German TV) about a German soldier returning from Afghanistan, and his problems reintegrating. A topic not much discussed in Germany...




It's not much discussed anywhere I don't think. It's been a problem for US soldiers also.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You're a female Keanu Reeves?




I was at the time. I'm not a little girl anymore but I was smitten for sure. I felt like someone needed to push my jaw up into place. Now the logistics of "hooking up" here are difficult at best but doing it with another woman might well be impossible. *Cue the Mission Impossible music* I am soooo up to the challenge. God, I hope she likes women.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I think there is a high probability that she would not. She's a pilot which normally means officer right? Then that could be bad though.




She is an officer, a Captain actually. I don't think _that_ will be my biggest problem though. She's Army, I'm not and that solves that problem.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I was at the time. I'm not a little girl anymore but I was smitten for sure. I felt like someone needed to push my jaw up into place. Now the logistics of "hooking up" here are difficult at best but doing it with another woman might well be impossible. *Cue the Mission Impossible music* I am soooo up to the challenge. God, I hope she likes women.






Goldmoon said:


> She is an officer, a Captain actually. I don't think _that_ will be my biggest problem though. She's Army, I'm not and that solves that problem.




I think the number of gay or bisexual women in the military is higher than we think so I suspect you have a chance of that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I think the number of gay or bisexual women in the military is higher than we think so I suspect you have a chance of that.




I dont disagree however, the chances of the hottest woman I've seen in months being Bi or a Lesbian arent too good.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I dont disagree however, the chances of the hottest woman I've seen in months being Bi or a Lesbian arent too good.




She might be married to boot.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> She might be married to boot.




Story of my life, I have learned to do the subtle glance at the left hand ringfinger myself when I meet someone


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> She might be married to boot.




Are you _trying_ to crush my fantasies? I looked for a ring but didnt see one. Lots of people dont wear then out here though.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Are you _trying_ to crush my fantasies? I looked for a ring but didnt see one. Lots of people dont wear then out here though.




Maybe just a little. I'm jealous.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Maybe just a little. I'm jealous.




Awwww, thats sweet but dont be jealous. I'm halfway around the world.


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Story of my life, I have learned to do the subtle glance at the left hand ringfinger myself when I meet someone




Story of a lot of peoples life actually.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Awwww, thats sweet but dont be jealous. I'm halfway around the world.



Halfway around the world or next door seems to have little affect on me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Story of a lot of peoples life actually.




yep


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Halfway around the world or next door seems to have little affect on me.




I know but be realistic. I could sudenly stop posting and no one would ever hear from me again. I'm not trying to be a downer just realistic.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know but be realistic. I could sudenly stop posting and no one would ever hear from me again. I'm not trying to be a downer just realistic.




I know the reality of where you are and what's going on. I think about it a lot. I don't really need to be reminded. I breathe a little easier every time you do post. I know then you're still here. I dread the day you don't come back. I don't need to be reminded of the reality.

I hope you're not saying you'll stop posting because of me. I know a few here that would hate me for that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I know the reality of where you are and what's going on. I think about it a lot. I don't really need to be reminded. I breathe a little easier every time you do post. I know then you're still here. I dread the day you don't come back. I don't need to be reminded of the reality.




I'm really not trying to be mean Aeson, its just how we deal with it. We don't talk much about what we'll do later. A lot of things go unsaid and that makes it easier when we lose someone we knew. If you'd prefer I can add ENworld to the contact list I gave Beck (One of my squadmates) if something happens to me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I hope you're not saying you'll stop posting because of me. I know a few here that would hate me for that.




Never that Aeson. If I quit posting it will be because I'm unable to for one reason or another and not because of you or anyone else.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm really not trying to be mean Aeson, its just how we deal with it. We don't talk much about what we'll do later. A lot of things go unsaid and that makes it easier when we lose someone we knew. If you'd prefer I can add ENworld to the contact list I gave Beck (One of my squadmates) if something happens to me.



How I cope is by thinking of the future I want to happen. I dwell on the past but I hope for the future. I understand why you do that. I don't blame you. 

Would you mind if I give you my contact information? I'd rather that news come from one us instead of a stranger.


Goldmoon said:


> Never that Aeson. If I quit posting it will be because I'm unable to for one reason or another and not because of you or anyone else.



Good, I think.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> How I cope is by thinking of the future I want to happen. I dwell on the past but I hope for the future. I understand why you do that. I don't blame you.
> 
> Would you mind if I give you my contact information? I'd rather that news come from one us instead of a stranger.
> 
> Good, I think.




If that's what the hive wants then I'm OK with it too. Just so you understand, even that is no guarantee you'd be notified.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> If that's what the hive wants then I'm OK with it too. Just so you understand, even that is no guarantee you'd be notified.




We can see what the others would prefer. I know it's no guarantee. I guess I could only speak for myself but I'd prefer it that way. 

Again I also prefer not to think of something happening to you.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> It's not much discussed anywhere I don't think. It's been a problem for US soldiers also.



I think it's still a little more present in the American mindset, but I might overestimate it due to the discussions on EN World and CM.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think it's still a little more present in the American mindset, but I might overestimate it due to the discussions on EN World and CM.




The US didn't want another Vietnam. They've tried hard to help those returning from Iraq and Afghanistan. At least I think so.


----------



## Ginnel

I'm sorry to interupt but SNOW!!! we got some more of the proper stuff, well 2-3cm  but its still going 

I now have a number of conversations between 0 and 10 going on in the site of doom.

Also met a pretty blonde lady at my mates house party, who my mate said that she liked me, I kinda ballsed it up by not kinda pusuing it properly but i've added her as a friend on facebook so I may well go for the direct approach and ask if she'd like to go for a drink sometime by a message


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> We can see what the others would prefer. I know it's no guarantee. I guess I could only speak for myself but I'd prefer it that way.
> 
> Again I also prefer not to think of something happening to you.




OK, well I'm done talking about me dying. Lets change the subject please.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> I'm sorry to interupt but SNOW!!! we got some more of the proper stuff, well 2-3cm  but its still going
> 
> I now have a number of conversations between 0 and 10 going on in the site of doom.
> 
> Also met a pretty blonde lady at my mates house party, who my mate said that she liked me, I kinda ballsed it up by not kinda pusuing it properly but i've added her as a friend on facebook so I may well go for the direct approach and ask if she'd like to go for a drink sometime by a message




Shiny! I saw a few flurries this year but I havent seen any actual snow. It would have been nice. I would have loved to lob a few snowballs at the guys or maybe some snow down the pants in someones sleep.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Also met a pretty blonde lady at my mates house party, who my mate said that she liked me, I kinda ballsed it up by not kinda pusuing it properly but i've added her as a friend on facebook so I may well go for the direct approach and ask if she'd like to go for a drink sometime by a message





Go for it, the worst that can happen is that she sais no.  The best...

Now if only I could apply this to my own life sometime...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> I'm sorry to interupt but SNOW!!! we got some more of the proper stuff, well 2-3cm  but its still going



We had snow yesterday, at least at my parents home. Not much stuck here, unfortunately. (It seems all to be stuck on my windshield.  )



> I now have a number of conversations between 0 and 10 going on in the site of doom.
> 
> Also met a pretty blonde lady at my mates house party, who my mate said that she liked me, I kinda ballsed it up by not kinda pusuing it properly but i've added her as a friend on facebook so I may well go for the direct approach and ask if she'd like to go for a drink sometime by a message




That sounds great. Go for it! I wish you luck!


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I'm sorry to interupt but SNOW!!! we got some more of the proper stuff, well 2-3cm  but its still going



I wish it'd snow here. They teased us with some tonight but its not going to happen I fear.


Ginnel said:


> I now have a number of conversations between 0 and 10 going on in the site of doom.



 Site of doom? OkCupid?


Ginnel said:


> Also met a pretty blonde lady at my mates house party, who my mate said that she liked me, I kinda ballsed it up by not kinda pusuing it properly but i've added her as a friend on facebook so I may well go for the direct approach and ask if she'd like to go for a drink sometime by a message



Go for it.


Goldmoon said:


> OK, well I'm done talking about me dying. Lets change the subject please.




Gladly.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Go for it, the worst that can happen is that she sais no.  The best...
> 
> Now if only I could apply this to my own life sometime...




No kidding. 

I've wasted enough time pining for married women, bible nuts, and bisexual amazons halfway around the world.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm not a fan of snipers.




Hmph...


----------



## Blackrat

Just dropped the kitties off at the vet. They're being neutered.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hmph...




Were you a sniper in the Army? I'll make an exception for my rodent friend.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Just dropped the kitties off at the vet. They're being neutered.




Not a euphemism.


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Go for it, the worst that can happen is that she sais no. The best...




Agreed, life is short, tell her how you feel. As a matter of fact, I'm going to ask that hot Helo pilot out next time I see her. There is a little coffee shop here on post and maybe she'll accompany me.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Shiny! I saw a few flurries this year but I havent seen any actual snow. It would have been nice. I would have loved to lob a few snowballs at the guys or maybe some snow down the pants in someones sleep.




Snow... I have heard of this thing but we only get it on the mountain tops in the Cape.

Did manage to pick up a tan, and not a burn, from surfing yesterday , which is cool, because a burn tends to leave me looking like a tomatoe for a couple of days


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> No kidding.
> 
> I've wasted enough time pining for married women, _bible nuts_, and bisexual amazons halfway around the world.




You still trying with your roommate?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Agreed, life is short, tell her how you feel. As a matter of fact, I'm going to ask that hot Helo pilot out next time I see her. There is a little coffee shop here on post and maybe she'll accompany me.




Let us know how it goes. In full detail.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Snow... I have heard of this thing but we only get it on the mountain tops in the Cape.




Our balcony today. This is what Finland looks like when it hasn't snowed at all in the past week.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You still trying with your roommate?




We don't agree on many things but we share some things in common. I like spending time with her even when she blew her top at me and her ex earlier tonight. 

Some may think I went to church the other day because of her. I went because of me. I wanted to and am thinking of going again. I need something new in my life. Something outside my own little world. If it gives us one more thing in common then that is a bonus.


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Snow... I have heard of this thing but we only get it on the mountain tops in the Cape.
> 
> Did manage to pick up a tan, and not a burn, from surfing yesterday , which is cool, because a burn tends to leave me looking like a tomatoe for a couple of days




Ah, surfing....I remember surfing when I was a teenager. I had a board the size of a '77 thunderbird but I enjoyed the sun and the wind in my hair. Catching waves before school brings back so many good memories....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Let us know how it goes. In full detail.




I wouldnt want to make your head explode again.....


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Our balcony today. This is what Finland looks like when it hasn't snowed at all in the past week.




I guess I will have to make do with the Kudu and Ostriches I was watching from my balcony while I was having breakfast this morning. 



No, we do not have lions and elephants walking in our streets.  I live on the urban edge and there is a small nature reserve that borders on where I live.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> I guess I will have to make do with the Kudu and Ostriches I was watching from my balcony while I was having breakfast this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we do not have lions and elephants walking in our streets.  I live on the urban edge and there is a small nature reserve that borders on where I live.




I think I need to take a pic of one of those polarbears next...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I wouldnt want to make your head explode again.....




I'll have a napkin this time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> We don't agree on many things but we share some things in common. I like spending time with her even when she blew her top at me and her ex earlier tonight.
> 
> Some may think I went to church the other day because of her. I went because of me. I wanted to and am thinking of going again. I need something new in my life. Something outside my own little world. If it gives us one more thing in common then that is a bonus.




I'm fairly sure theres an invisible force field that prevents me from entering any church and if I did manage to penetrate it......I'd likely burst into flames on the spot.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> I guess I will have to make do with the Kudu and Ostriches I was watching from my balcony while I was having breakfast this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we do not have lions and elephants walking in our streets.  I live on the urban edge and there is a small nature reserve that borders on where I live.




a woman I work with said she was chased by a lion on the school play ground. She's from Nairobi in Kenya.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm fairly sure theres an invisible force field that prevents me from entering any church and if I did manage to penetrate it......I'd likely burst into flames on the spot.




I doubt it. The only thing preventing you is you.


----------



## Aeson

No one asked why she blew her top?


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> I guess I will have to make do with the Kudu and Ostriches I was watching from my balcony while I was having breakfast this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we do not have lions and elephants walking in our streets. I live on the urban edge and there is a small nature reserve that borders on where I live.




Thats pretty sweet. I've seen a few animals here but nothing like Elephants and Lions. Makes me want to visit a Zoo again.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'll have a napkin this time.




only one?



Aeson said:


> I doubt it. The only thing preventing you is you.




Honeslty, I dont think I have the _right_ to enter one.



Aeson said:


> No one asked why she blew her top?




Did you grab her butt?


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> I think I need to take a pic of one of those polarbears next...




You can't fool me!  I know you are too far South for Polar Bears, although some pictures of penguins would be nice


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> only one?



 Depends on how good the story is.  



Goldmoon said:


> Honeslty, I dont think I have the _right_ to enter one.



 Everyone has the right. Why would you think you wouldn't? Because you like women? There are churches that would accept you.



Goldmoon said:


> Did you grab her butt?




It was sort of about her butt. I wouldn't dare grab her butt without her consent. 

She calls her ex and I an ass on a regular basis. Tonight as usual I was called one. I poked him in the arm "I got one ass, you got none." "Dude, I've been with her all day. I got plenty of ass." I replied "You had her ass all weekend." We were cracking up. She looked over at us and laid into us. 

"Do you not see my daughter right here? I find this whole thing very offensive and in front of my daughter." And yelled some words far worse than ass. She lost her cool over something her daughter didn't hear or comprehend. She apologized but her ex left before she did. She said she didn't think we'd see him again for a month or so. I apologized also.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> You can't fool me!  I know you are too far South for Polar Bears, although some pictures of penguins would be nice


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Depends on how good the story is.  .




I hope its good enough for multiple napkins.....I have needs too.



Aeson said:


> Everyone has the right. Why would you think you wouldn't? Because you like women? There are churches that would accept you..




Being with other women is very low on the list of things I've done that He'd take issue with.



Aeson said:


> It was sort of about her butt. I wouldn't dare grab her butt without her consent.
> 
> She calls her ex and I an ass on a regular basis. Tonight as usual I was called one. I poked him in the arm "I got one ass, you got none." "Dude, I've been with her all day. I got plenty of ass." I replied "You had her ass all weekend." We were cracking up. She looked over at us and laid into us.
> 
> "Do you not see my daughter right here? I find this whole thing very offensive and in front of my daughter." And yelled some words far worse than ass. She lost her cool over something her daughter didn't hear or comprehend. She apologized but her ex left before she did. She said she didn't think we'd see him again for a month or so. I apologized also.




Well, if it will help, I'll grab her butt so she will forget about being mad at you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


>




Burgiess Meriedth FTW!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I hope its good enough for multiple napkins.....I have needs too.



I've tried to meet those needs.




Goldmoon said:


> Being with other women is very low on the list of things I've done that He'd take issue with.



Still I think it wouldn't matter. 




Goldmoon said:


> Well, if it will help, I'll grab her butt so she will forget about being mad at you.




She's not mad at me anymore. It was over shortly after it happened. She knew she overreacted.

Oh and she has a lot of butt to grab.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I've tried to meet those needs.




I know and I have no doubt you'd put me on a pedistal if I ever gave you the chance.



Aeson said:


> She's not mad at me anymore. It was over shortly after it happened. She knew she overreacted.
> 
> Oh and she has a lot of butt to grab.




Want me to grab it anyway?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know and I have no doubt you'd put me on a pedistal if I ever gave you the chance.



 No I wouldn't. Someone already told me the dangers of that. You place someone on a pedestal and then you place them out of reach. 

No fun if I can't touch.  



Goldmoon said:


> Want me to grab it anyway?



Only if she wanted you to. I'd like to see your face stay the way it is and not bruised and bloodied.


----------



## Ginnel

I'll go into Churches to look at the pretty stuff and if I'm invited for one of the big family ceremonies, basically I'm agnostic but not one of these ones who thinks all relgious people are nuts I have a healthy respect for people who follow, as I have enough friends and family who believe.

Ok I'll message the girl tonight  I'm sure updates will follow 

She blew her top? fnarr fnarr


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I'll go into Churches to look at the pretty stuff and if I'm invited for one of the big family ceremonies, basically I'm agnostic but not one of these ones who thinks all relgious people are nuts I have a healthy respect for people who follow, as I have enough friends and family who believe.



Nothing wrong with that.


Ginnel said:


> Ok I'll message the girl tonight  I'm sure updates will follow



Good for you.



Ginnel said:


> She blew her top? fnarr fnarr




Got angry?


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> No I wouldn't. Someone already told me the dangers of that. You place someone on a pedestal and then you place them out of reach.
> 
> No fun if I can't touch.
> 
> 
> Only if she wanted you to. I'd like to see your face stay the way it is and not bruised and bloodied.



 [ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIB4GB8Olss]YouTube - MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This(Live @ Arsenio Hall)[/ame] ?


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Got angry?



I know was playing


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> YouTube - MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This(Live @ Arsenio Hall) ?



Yep. That's what she said. Thanks for digging the knife deeper.



Ginnel said:


> I know was playing



I know.

Of course I'd like her to blow the top she was wearing but that wouldn't happen either.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Of course I'd like her to blow the top she was wearing but that wouldn't happen either.



Your endless erotic optimism made me laugh out loud there


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Your endless erotic optimism made me laugh out loud there




I'm insatiable and irrepressible.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I'm insatiable and irrepressible.





not to mention incorrigible


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> not to mention incorrigible




That too. 

I'm going to be that old man chasing the nurse around the old folks home with my walker.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> That too.
> 
> I'm going to be that old man chasing the nurse around the old folks home with my walker.




I will be the one tripping you so I can get a headstart


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> I will be the one tripping you so I can get a headstart


----------



## Ginnel

On the question of tags from earlier mine were planescape, salton city needs heroes!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> No I wouldn't. Someone already told me the dangers of that. You place someone on a pedestal and then you place them out of reach.
> No fun if I can't touch.




At my height I'm out of reach for a lot of people LOL



Aeson said:


> Only if she wanted you to. I'd like to see your face stay the way it is and not bruised and bloodied.




I'm not that hard to bruise and bloody. (She doesnt drive a minivan does she?)


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Your endless erotic optimism made me laugh out loud there




Its one of the qualities I like about him.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> At my height I'm out of reach for a lot of people LOL



 I could live with a slight kink in my neck.

I just want someone to give me a chance. I guess I give too much attention to those I think are worth it. 



Goldmoon said:


> I'm not that hard to bruise and bloody. (She doesnt drive a minivan does she?)



I doubt she'd hurt you. I suspect she'd give you a few cross words though.
No she doesn't. lol


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Its one of the qualities I like about him.




My erotic optimism or that I make you laugh?


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> On the question of tags from earlier mine were planescape, salton city needs heroes!




The correct party has been soundly *Thwacked*


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


>




You can't touch this


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I could live with a slight kink in my neck.
> I just want someone to give me a chance. I guess I give too much attention to those I think are worth it.




Aeson, you always flatter me, thank you.



Aeson said:


> I doubt she'd hurt you. I suspect she'd give you a few cross words though.
> No she doesn't. lol



Cross words I can deal with. I like a girl who can use her tongue well.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> My erotic optimism or that I make you laugh?




Both actually, except laughing still hurts.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> You can't touch this









Goldmoon said:


> Aeson, you always flatter me, thank you.



 It's all I can do.


Goldmoon said:


> Cross words I can deal with. I like a girl who can use her tongue well.




Talk about incorrigible.

I wonder if I did invite her here if you would act like I do with her.lol


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Both actually, except laughing still hurts.




Laughter is the best medicine. 

I guess I could relax a bit while you heal.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I wonder if I did invite her here if you would act like I do with her.lol




Nah, I told you I wouldnt hit on her if it would make her uncomfortable.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Laughter is the best medicine.
> 
> I guess I could relax a bit while you heal.




Oh, I'm back on my feet and fit for duty. I'm training all this week though on the new shotgun. I'm pretty sure my squadmates arranged this for me so I'd have extra time to rest before our next assignment. I can't prove it though. In truth I appreciate it and am glad for the extra time but I'd never let them know that.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Nah, I told you I wouldnt hit on her if it would make her uncomfortable.




And it would. 

Thankful he doesn't make Goldmoon uncomfortable.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Oh, I'm back on my feet and fit for duty. I'm training all this week though on the new shotgun. I'm pretty sure my squadmates arranged this for me so I'd have extra time to rest before our next assignment. I can't prove it though. In truth I appreciate it and am glad for the extra time but I'd never let them know that.




See? I helped you get better and you don't want to leave me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really I'm glad you have the extra time and a chance to play with the new gun.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> And it would.
> 
> Thankful he doesn't make Goldmoon uncomfortable.




Then I'd lay off her. It takes a lot nowadays to shake me up Aeson, youre in no danger. on another note....



3000 posts!!!! WOOHOO


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


>


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> See? I helped you get better and you don't want to leave me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really I'm glad you have the extra time and a chance to play with the new gun.




I havent decided if I prefer it yet. It has a lot of advantages but I'm going to beat the hell out of it and see how reliable it is.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Then I'd lay off her. It takes a lot nowadays to shake me up Aeson, youre in no danger. on another note....
> 
> 
> 
> 3000 posts!!!! WOOHOO



I really don't know how she would react. I do know she said she could not return the attention. Good to know. 
Congrats.


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


>




More pictures I cant see....*sniff sniff*


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


>



He who fights and runs away, may live to fight another day.


Goldmoon said:


> I havent decided if I prefer it yet. It has a lot of advantages but I'm going to beat the hell out of it and see how reliable it is.




Me or the gun.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> More pictures I cant see....*sniff sniff*




Can you see the others? That one is a cartoon bunny picture with a caption of Plotting revenge is fun.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I really don't know how she would react. I do know she said she could not return the attention. Good to know.
> Congrats.




You told her about me I take it?

I'll stick to normal conversation with her but I will still talk about women in general in the hive.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> 3000 posts!!!! WOOHOO




Warcries of dancing rodents!


----------



## Ginnel

Ok I know nothing about guns, except the AA12 and the only reason I know a bit about that is because a friend of mine got me to watch youtube video about it.

The basic idea about the AA12 is that its a recoiless shotgun with fully automatic and normal modes, they've had it put onto drones (basically radio controlled helicopters) and they've fired shots quite happily.
It also can take a variation of sheels, like solid buck, scatter shot, mini RPGs yup thats right when fired out of the gun little stabalizing wings deploy, to be honest even me not a gun fan thinks it sounds a bit nifty

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=p4ebtj1jR7c]YouTube - AA-12. World's deadliest shotgun![/ame]

not sure if thats the correct clip the dam youtube vids won't work at the mo


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Me or the gun.



Ooooo nice one Aeson, I didnt even anticipate that. The gun though. I'm not sure you can take all I can dish out.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You told her about me I take it?
> 
> I'll stick to normal conversation with her but I will still talk about women in general in the hive.



I mentioned I had an online friend that would like to meet her. I didn't want her being hit on without warning. I really didn't know how she'd take it. All she said was she hoped you know she wouldn't return the attention. 



Goldmoon said:


> Ooooo nice one Aeson, I didnt even anticipate that. The gun though. I'm not sure you can take all I can dish out.




I cracked myself up with that one. I could have woke up the neighbors with laughter. I've taken a lot of punishment and still standing.


----------



## Aeson

I've also talked about you being in Iraq and she said she has been praying for you.


----------



## Blackrat

Kitties are back from the vet. Bast has already woken up but she looks like she'd be drunk .


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Kitties are back from the vet. Bast has already woken up but she looks like she'd be drunk .




This thread is worthless without this thread is worthless without pics smilies


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Kitties are back from the vet. Bast has already woken up but she looks like she'd be drunk .




Did I ever mention you picked cool names for your kitties? 

My sister would sure appreciate - she is studying Egyptology (okay, not really, the official name is something else, but that's her focus) and she likes cats.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Did I ever mention you picked cool names for your kitties?
> 
> My sister would sure appreciate - she is studying Egyptology (okay, not really, the official name is something else, but that's her focus) and she likes cats.




I think you did. Isis was originally going to be named Sakhmet but I came to the conclusion that it's too hard to pronounce. I too am quite a fan of egyptology, so far actually as to consentrate my theology studies to ancient egyptian religion.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ka boom!!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Just watched the TV movie on the German soldier returning from Afghanistan. It was an interesting movie. Of course, it can't explain to us what's really going on in his head, but it shows how difficult it can be to return. The hardest part might have been that the character didn't really do anything wrong in the war, but still felt guilty for surviving, and suppressed his memories of a terrorist attack that killed his comrade. And when he finally commits to a therapy, he fears that the memories he's surprising might indicate him as guilty of ... well, something. But there is nothing. "Just" him holding the hands of his dying comrade. And then he runs away...

Of course, TV psychology might not be the "real" thing...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Morning hivers!

*Performs  Reveille on his trumpet*




> *From Sgt. Bilko:*
> 
> Whats the matter?
> 
> Everybody take cover. Gather all the men. Man the battlestations.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Whats that music?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Morning hivers!
> 
> *Performs  Reveille on his trumpet*




_I know this music! Let's change the beat!_


----------



## Wereserpent

Sup' Hivers!?  I been eating the rest of ENWorld with sour cream.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Sup' Hivers!?  I been eating the rest of ENWorld with sour cream.




AH-HA!!!

No wonder we've been having intermittent outages!

Stop munching on EnWorld galeros, I need my fix!


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> AH-HA!!!
> 
> No wonder we've been having intermittent outages!
> 
> Stop munching on EnWorld galeros, I need my fix!




But it is so tasty.

*Munch Munch Munch*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> But it is so tasty.
> 
> *Munch Munch Munch*










Please stop. You're just making it worse and making me a sad panda.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Please stop. You're just making it worse and making me a sad panda.




Sad Panda Season again? Or still?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Sad Panda Season again? Or still?




still.

Whats up Mustrum?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> still.
> 
> Whats up Mustrum?




Not much. Writing a prototype for a (Vista) Sidebar Gadget, might need to make some tests with the app I am working on to find a bug. 

Elsewhere, I need to finish preparations for an online game of 4E ("live" game with GameTable (?) ) and probably send out an e-mail outlining the background of the campaign. (Basically pretty much 4E PoL, but I am not sure the players are familiar with much of it.)


----------



## Ginnel

Regarding the girl I said I met on Saturday night and said I was going to message 

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=X0_amkcZZ3s]YouTube - West Wing Season 1 Episode 9 the Short List trailer[/ame]

about 1 min and 26-27 seconds is where the reference comes in


----------



## Ginnel

I missed my Hive last night, I wanted to share the fear and trepidation of asking this lass out, dang my stomach was doing flips while I was waiting for a reply, luckily she answered in about an hour saying she hoped she wasn't sounding too eager by replying so quick 

Anyway the point of the clip above was, 
Who Da Man?



Galeros said:


> Sup' Hivers!? I been eating the rest of ENWorld with sour cream.



D'oh why I outta! if you weren't an unspecified gender of manga character I'd..

Nice to see you back you missed too much hive food 



Reveille said:


> AH-HA!!!
> 
> No wonder we've been having intermittent outages!
> 
> Stop munching on EnWorld galeros, I need my fix!




This from the man who said he didn't miss it when he was off for a week


----------



## Knightfall

Must. Post. In. Hive. Before. EN World. Disappears. Again.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoa. It's past 3 a.m. Time to go to sleep.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I missed my Hive last night, I wanted to share the fear and trepidation of asking this lass out, dang my stomach was doing flips while I was waiting for a reply, luckily she answered in about an hour saying she hoped she wasn't sounding too eager by replying so quick
> 
> Anyway the point of the clip above was,
> Who Da Man?



Can I come rub your belly? Maybe the good mojo will rub off.



Ginnel said:


> This from the man who said he didn't miss it when he was off for a week



I think he was gone for more than a week.



Knightfall said:


> Must. Post. In. Hive. Before. EN World. Disappears. Again.



No kidding.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> I missed my Hive last night, I wanted to share the fear and trepidation of asking this lass out, dang my stomach was doing flips while I was waiting for a reply, luckily she answered in about an hour saying she hoped she wasn't sounding too eager by replying so quick



Isn't this feeling all part of the fun? 

Well, it is certainly in hindsight. 

Mustrum "It has been some time..." Ridcully


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Isn't this feeling all part of the fun?
> 
> Well, it is certainly in hindsight.
> 
> Mustrum "It has been some time..." Ridcully




I don't think so.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Isn't this feeling all part of the fun?
> 
> Well, it is certainly in hindsight.
> 
> Mustrum "It has been some time..." Ridcully




Hmm... I gotta admit, there is appeal in the anticipation. It's the thrill of the hunt...

It is the one that thing that I sometimes miss about being single.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... I gotta admit, there is appeal in the anticipation. It's the thrill of the hunt...
> 
> It is the one that thing that I sometimes miss about being single.




I'm tired of the hunt. I'm ready to give up again.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I'm tired of the hunt. I'm ready to give up again.



The last time, I didn't "hunt". I was just out and met a nice girl and it somehow connected. Still, there was this feeling of anticipation ("was it really mutual? I wonder if something comes of it?")... I am not sure if this expression is also used in English: "Butterflies in your belly?" (Schmetterlinge im Bauch). 

I am not sure if going out more would be sufficient these days, though.  I am just not particularly interested in going out or "hunting"...


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The last time, I didn't "hunt". I was just out and met a nice girl and it somehow connected. Still, there was this feeling of anticipation ("was it really mutual? I wonder if something comes of it?")... I am not sure if this expression is also used in English: "Butterflies in your belly?" (Schmetterlinge im Bauch).
> 
> I am not sure if going out more would be sufficient these days, though.  I am just not particularly interested in going out or "hunting"...




I'm not a going out type. Makes it hard to meet many people.


----------



## Aeson

I just had a friend on another message board offer to help hook me up. lol
I haven't had anyone set me up since I was a teen when my sister wanted to get her boyfriend's ex to leave him alone.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I'm not a going out type. Makes it hard to meet many people.



The same for me. But I don't complain. 
But I suppose in that case, internet dating and similar options are the way to go. 

It seems one of the issues that make themselves worse. 
You're a single. Either you focus on changing that, and will feel every failure, every day you are a single - and not in a relationship - stronger. 
Or you don't care about it, and don't notice that something is missing - because you do not miss it. Well, I suppose the good thing is that the first type might have more success then the second type.


----------



## hafrogman

I think the problem is that one doesn't really get a choice about which type they are.  There are people that are perfectly happy and content on their own, which is great for them.  Then there are people that simply function better when they're with someone. . . it doesn't have to be a lack of self confidence or even a bad thing, it's just how they are.

I think either extreme can be a problem, either you see being single as totally intolerable, leading to bad relationship choices. . . or you see being in a relationship as a restriction of your freedom, which could lead to bad relationship choices.  

So the trick is to know which you are, and temper your instincts with logic.  But I don't think you get to choose which side you naturally lean to.


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive! Let me say hello while I can 

Meeting new people is always nice, I just sometimes wish I would meet nice girls who aren;t already in relationships  which seems to be the standard for me


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was originally going to have Rev say this, but since I finally have a connection I'll just do it now.. My wireless router is fried so I'm going to be out of the hive for about a week until Verizon ships everything.  The only time I will have access to a computer until then is on on Monday, Tuesdays and Thursday.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> I was originally going to have Rev say this, but since I finally have a connection I'll just do it now.. My wireless router is fried so I'm going to be out of the hive for about a week until Verizon ships everything.  The only time I will have access to a computer until then is on on Monday, Tuesdays and Thursday.



We'll keep the porch light on for you, Relique.


----------



## Blackrat

"Pfft..."

Huh? No kaboom?...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> "Pfft..."
> 
> Huh? No kaboom?...





*scurries across the background holding the Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator*


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> *scurries across the background holding the Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator*




Meh, I don't use those. They're not reliable...


----------



## Phaezen

Phaezen said:


> *scurries across the background holding the Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator*






Blackrat said:


> Meh, I don't use those. They're not reliable...






Blackrat said:


> "Pfft..."
> 
> Huh? No kaboom?...




Apparently your replacement is not as reliable either....


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Apparently your replacement is not as reliable either....




Well, yes... The Bombastium had frozen...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Well, yes... The Bombastium had frozen...





Here, allow me to warm it over this fire for you


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Here, allow me to warm it over this fire for you




Well that could work. Except it tends to ignore the temporal placement when frozen so I don't know WHEN is it anymore.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Well that could work. Except it tends to ignore the temporal placement when frozen so I don't know WHEN is it anymore.


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Isn't this feeling all part of the fun?
> 
> Well, it is certainly in hindsight.
> 
> Mustrum "It has been some time..." Ridcully



Indeed it is all part of the fun, 5-6 years really since I felt like this.



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The last time, I didn't "hunt". I was just out and met a nice girl and it somehow connected. Still, there was this feeling of anticipation ("was it really mutual? I wonder if something comes of it?")... I am not sure if this expression is also used in English: "Butterflies in your belly?" (Schmetterlinge im Bauch).
> 
> I am not sure if going out more would be sufficient these days, though.  I am just not particularly interested in going out or "hunting"...



Butterflies in your tummy (or stomach) yup I thought it was an English expression  Do you have butterflies, usually refers to this phenomenom (ark spelling?)

But it was cool we both thought each of us was more attractive than the other, I had butterflies all day yesterday. 



Aeson said:


> Can I come rub your belly? Maybe the good mojo will rub off.
> .



If you fancy rubbing a nearly 6ft mans hairy belly by all means although in this cold it might be a good way of keeping your hands warm 


Oh yeah I had butterflies yesterday because we agreed to meet up for a drink of two, which turned out to be from 16:40 to around 22:50 we only had like 3 drinks, 1 at the first place then we went to a cocktail bar which had some live bands on where there was hand holding, then we kissed while the band on at the time was playing an acoustic cover version of Hallelujah 
Then I walked her home with the snow crunching under our feet 

Good times


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Oh yeah I had butterflies yesterday because we agreed to meet up for a drink of two, which turned out to be from 16:40 to around 22:50 we only had like 3 drinks, 1 at the first place then we went to a cocktail bar which had some live bands on where there was hand holding, then we kissed while the band on at the time was playing an acoustic cover version of Hallelujah
> Then I walked her home with the snow crunching under our feet
> 
> Good times










Sounds like a pretty perfect evening.


----------



## Ginnel

Oh and I bought myself a new phone yesterday which should arrive today, oh and I have my D&D 3.5 game set in Mystara to play tonight 

*floats off the ground little bit*

Zen like goodness

Only "bad" thing about last night is that I was 3 hours and 15 mins late for my twin brothers 4e game but I think he forgave me


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Indeed it is all part of the fun, 5-6 years really since I felt like this.
> 
> 
> Butterflies in your tummy (or stomach) yup I thought it was an English expression  Do you have butterflies, usually refers to this phenomenom (ark spelling?)
> 
> But it was cool we both thought each of us was more attractive than the other, I had butterflies all day yesterday.
> 
> 
> If you fancy rubbing a nearly 6ft mans hairy belly by all means although in this cold it might be a good way of keeping your hands warm
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I had butterflies yesterday because we agreed to meet up for a drink of two, which turned out to be from 16:40 to around 22:50 we only had like 3 drinks, 1 at the first place then we went to a cocktail bar which had some live bands on where there was hand holding, then we kissed while the band on at the time was playing an acoustic cover version of Hallelujah
> Then I walked her home with the snow crunching under our feet
> 
> Good times



Sounds awesome!  Blackrats smiley says it best.


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> Oh and I bought myself a new phone yesterday which should arrive today, oh and I have my D&D 3.5 game set in Mystara to play tonight
> 
> *floats off the ground little bit*
> 
> Zen like goodness
> 
> Only "bad" thing about last night is that I was 3 hours and 15 mins late for my twin brothers 4e game but I think he forgave me




Bah you could have texted me or something!


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers, just checking in to say hello. Been a busy couple of days. I'll check back when I can and tell you all why I LOOOOOOOOVE my squad!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Hello Hivers, just checking in to say hello. Been a busy couple of days. I'll check back when I can and tell you all why I LOOOOOOOOVE my squad!



 . . .

Sounds like it's because they've been providing you with opiates.

Hope you're recovering well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My brother's an ass...

His computer is the only one with a direct lan line connection to the router in the house.  Everyone else is stuck with wireless.  He has an extra lan line cable in his room (he uses it to connect his XBox360 to the router).  Knowing that everyone has homework that requires web connection, what does he do?  NOTHING!   Last night I mentioned that I have some ACTIONSCRIPT programming work I need to do which requires me to read a tutorial online before doing the work and his reply was "Go to klinkos."  My mom's even pissed off at his selfishness since she's paying for his connection...

So because of that I'm at school on myu day off doing homework. (well in the other browser tab) :/  If his GF wasn't home right now I would have coopted his computer so I could do stuff on my computer at home.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> . . .
> 
> Sounds like it's because they've been providing you with opiates.
> 
> Hope you're recovering well.




They got the minivan that hit her so she could blow it up or smash it into pieces. at least I would have tried to do that.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> My brother's an ass...
> 
> His computer is the only one with a direct lan line connection to the router in the house.  Everyone else is stuck with wireless.  He has an extra lan line cable in his room (he uses it to connect his XBox360 to the router).  Knowing that everyone has homework that requires web connection, what does he do?  NOTHING!   Last night I mentioned that I have some ACTIONSCRIPT programming work I need to do which requires me to read a tutorial online before doing the work and his reply was "Go to klinkos."  My mom's even pissed off at his selfishness since she's paying for his connection...
> 
> So because of that I'm at school on myu day off doing homework. (well in the other browser tab) :/  If his GF wasn't home right now I would have coopted his computer so I could do stuff on my computer at home.



Buy another cable. Or is the router in his room which is off limits?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiEwLi6JFx0]HIVE GO BOOM![/ame]


----------



## Knightfall

Hello to the Hive!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> Hello to the Hive!




Hello Knightfall, what's happening?


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> They got the minivan that hit her so she could blow it up or smash it into pieces. at least I would have tried to do that.




My other guess is that they set her up with that pilot she was drooling over. In that case it was a *busy* couple of days. This I also would have done if I got to watch.


----------



## Aeson

My state tax refund came today. It's going into the big screen TV fund. Yippy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

ARGH!! I need to find an item at Aamazon.com worth exactly $1.42 to get free shipping on the order I'm creating. 

I can't pay for the shipping otherwise, the cost of the whole order goes above the value of my VISA gift card.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Hello Knightfall, what's happening?



Not much. Checking out blogs. Browsing the Net. Watching some TV. Basically, I'm being real lazy.

I did go to the doctor's office today. I neede to get some new pain medication to deal with my chronic back/hip problems.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall said:


> Not much. Checking out blogs. Browsing the Net. Watching some TV. Basically, I'm being real lazy.




Me too. On the being lazy part. Trying to spend some money on Amazon and having difficulty. If my sister really cared about my mom and I she'd help me out with my Amazon orders. Instead I'm relegated to debit VISA giftcards. Every once in a while I get one that doesn't want to be used during the first 24 hours of activation. 

It happened with my rpgnow order before the start of the year too. Fortunately the issue with that card cleared up relatively quick. I just hope the same is true for this one. 

I'm going to have to wait until tomorrow evening to retry it on my order.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well I called the company that issues the cards to tell them about my experience at AMazon and they told me that some debit VISA gift cards need to be registered at their site before they can be used. 

Thats kind of dumb considering that not everyone uses or has ready access to a computer.

Regardless, my issue is resolved, so I'm a happy camper. 

Can't wait to watch Eagle Eye in high def!


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Me too. On the being lazy part. Trying to spend some money on Amazon and having difficulty. If my sister really cared about my mom and I she'd help me out with my Amazon orders. Instead I'm relegated to debit VISA giftcards. Every once in a while I get one that doesn't want to be used during the first 24 hours of activation.
> 
> It happened with my rpgnow order before the start of the year too. Fortunately the issue with that card cleared up relatively quick. I just hope the same is true for this one.
> 
> I'm going to have to wait until tomorrow evening to retry it on my order.




What do you mean if she cared about you? How would she help?


----------



## Blackrat

Happy Runeberg's Day Hive! I am quite sure none of you has any idea what I'm talking about, but guess if I care 

Well okay, I'll educate you so you know another new thing about a foreign culture. It's the birthday of this fellow: J.L. Runeberg. He is the national poet of Finland and his birthday is a flag day. On Runeberg's Day it is traditional to eat Runeberg Pastries and I actually wish I could share this treat with you guys. When done well they are absolutely delicious, and I just had a perfect one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> What do you mean if she cared about you? How would she help?




For a while last year, she would let me give her the money I wanted to spend on internet purchases so long as I sent her receipts. This worked fie right up until October. She changed her credit card number and I kept asking her when we could set it up do that I could use the new CCC info. She deliberately lied to me and sad that we would eventually, but we never did. 

I told her that if I had to I'd resort to using debit VISA gift cards. At that point she still made no effort to try to help me.

So now I use the cards and can't spend more than $100 on a single item as the gift cards don't go any higher in value. If my sister was still helping me my limit would be $150 on any item.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> For a while last year, she would let me give her the money I wanted to spend on internet purchases so long as I sent her receipts. This worked fie right up until October. She changed her credit card number and I kept asking her when we could set it up do that I could use the new CCC info. She deliberately lied to me and sad that we would eventually, but we never did.
> 
> I told her that if I had to I'd resort to using debit VISA gift cards. At that point she still made no effort to try to help me.
> 
> So now I use the cards and can't spend more than $100 on a single item as the gift cards don't go any higher in value. If my sister was still helping me my limit would be $150 on any item.




Try using INGs debit card. I think it's called Electric Orange. http://home.ingdirect.com/products/products.asp?s=ElectricOrange


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Happy Runeberg's Day Hive! I am quite sure none of you has any idea what I'm talking about, but guess if I care




The poem ‘Tales of Ensign Stål’.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Try using INGs debit card. I think it's called Electric Orange. High Yield Checking Account from ING DIRECT




EDIT: Thanks for the info Aeson but I don't have access to the account from which the government money comes from. Unleess there is a nother option I'm not aware of I'm SOL.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> On Runeberg's Day it is traditional to eat Runeberg Pastries and I actually wish I could share this treat with you guys. When done well they are absolutely delicious, and I just had a perfect one.




How about a recipe? In English of course.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> How about a recipe? In English of course.



I think I could find one, but I've found that selfmade are not nearly as good the ones you get from a pastry shop. Unfortunately this is a pastry that is not served anywhere except in Finland as far as I know, so you can't get one 

But, I'll see if I can find a recipe.


----------



## Blackrat

Here's one but I don't think it's quite right. Regardless, it should be near, as far as I remember the finnish recipe: Finnguide: Recipes: Runebergs Tarts


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> EDIT: Thanks for the info Aeson but I don't have access to the account from which the government money comes from. Unleess there is a nother option I'm not aware of I'm SOL.




How do you get the money?


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

That is all


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> How do you get the money?




My mom writes me a check from the account in question.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> That is all




That's never all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> That is all




Morning Phaezen.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> My mom writes me a check from the account in question.




Then deposit the check into the debit account.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Then deposit the check into the debit account.




How do I do this? Do I mail them the check?


----------



## Knightfall

Well, I just took the new pain medication that my doctor proscribed for me, and I can already feel its sedative side effects. They weren't kidding when they said take it just before bed.

Anyway, I'm out of her for tonight. A few more blogs to read on AFF and then it's time to sleep.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> How do I do this? Do I mail them the check?




Normally yes you would. You could try setting up a checking account with a local bank and use their debit card or deposit the money and transfer instead of mail to ING. I suggest ING because they have a higher interest rate and a pretty good bank to deal with. Weigh your options.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> That's never all.




Truth, but what can we do about it eh?

I am in a slightly grumpy mood this morning though, thought it was Friday for about an hour or so after I got up, until the weekly movie release reviews didn't come on the radio and I realised I had my days wrong


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Phae! Where does your screenname come from and does it mean something? It always reminds me of George Phrantzes for some reason. When trying to pronounce your screenname and Phrantzes they sound a bit same .


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Hey Phae! Where does your screenname come from and does it mean something? It always reminds me of George Phrantzes for some reason. When trying to pronounce your screenname and Phrantzes they sound a bit same .




To be totally honest, from an Aracana Unearthed character of mine, Phaezen Trueword, a Quickling Oathsworn .  I was trying to register on a forum at the time and couldn't get another nick that wasn't already registered so I went with Phaezen and have kept it ever since.


Nothing to do with Faerzress either...


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, well that explains it. It seems quite usual way of picking nick around here . But don't mind if I associate you with historical philosopher/historian


----------



## Phaezen

8 days and counting - this is the Hive that never ends


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> But don't mind if I associate you with historical philosopher/historian




Better than being associated with a plague bearing rodent or something like that really  .


----------



## Shabe

Hmmm its still snowy in Birmingham, England, although it looks like we're not going to get sent home early today :-/


----------



## Phaezen

Shabe said:


> Hmmm its still snowy in Birmingham, England, although it looks like we're not going to get sent home early today :-/




Its got to be better then 35C(95F) degree weather we are having today.  thank deity for airconditioned offices.  No really I do not want to leave early today


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Its got to be better then 35C(95F) degree weather we are having today.  thank deity for airconditioned offices.  No really I do not want to leave early today




Today we had one of the extremely peculiar weather that Finland gets from time to time. One of those things that seem to defy the Laws of Physics... The temperature was well below freezing but it was raining WATER. Not snow, or any of the 300 different words we have for different types of snowing, but just water. The result of this is that when the water hits ground it immediatily freezes, creating a layer of ice, resulting in extremely slippery roads...

I've never understood the explanation my physics teacher gave to this phenomenon, so I just say our weather defies physics 

EDIT: Apparently there's wikipedia articles about this too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freezing_rain http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercooling


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> I've never understood the explanation my physics teacher gave to this phenomenon, so I just say our weather defies physics




Our weather just generally defies climate.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> EDIT: Apparently there's wikipedia articles about this too: Freezing rain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Supercooling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Wiki knows everything!


----------



## Ginnel

Is ENworld fixed now? its coming up to 12 and I can still post 

Oh yeah thanks for the thumbs up smilies Blackrat and Mustrum


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Is ENworld fixed now? its coming up to 12 and I can still post




According to Umbran, yes it is.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Is ENworld fixed now? its coming up to 12 and I can still post
> 
> Oh yeah thanks for the thumbs up smilies Blackrat and Mustrum






Blackrat said:


> According to Umbran, yes it is.




Hasn't booted me in the last 5 hours so it looks like it.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Hasn't booted me in the last 5 hours so it looks like it.




It was a DNS problem which got solved around 18 hours or so ago. That's what I gathered from the threads in Meta.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Is ENworld fixed now? its coming up to 12 and I can still post




Fixed? What if the hive wants babies?


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Fixed? What if the hive wants babies?




Adoption?

There are many unwanted and unloved proto-hives looking for a loving home.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Adoption?
> 
> There are many unwanted and unloved proto-hives looking for a loving home.




I suppose you're right. Time to take more threads.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Fixed? What if the hive wants babies?




EN World is fixed, not the Hive. 
EN World already has CM and TARDIS, maybe it thought two kids are enough?


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> EN World is fixed, not the Hive.
> EN World already has CM and TARDIS, maybe it thought two kids are enough?





Looking at the news page, it seems it was the hosting server that was fixed, not EN World, so who knows maybe CM and TARDIS will have siblings in due course....


----------



## Blackrat

...Uh...

So *lemon*ade is made from *lemon*...

Following this logic, what is *Gator*ade made of?...


----------



## Blackrat

Anyone object if I create the next Hive? That is, if I happen to be around when it is the time...

I have an idea for the name...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Anyone object if I create the next Hive? That is, if I happen to be around when it is the time...
> 
> I have an idea for the name...




I certainly won't object, Blackrat.  



> So lemonade is made from lemon...
> 
> Following this logic, what is Gatorade made of?...



Well, I don't know that, but it reminds me of of another joke.

"Waiter, my apple pie doesn't contain any apple!"
"What did you expect, Sir? Dog biscuits don't contain any dogs, either!"


Spoiler



In German, the joke works a little better yet, because it's "Apfelkuchen" and "Hundekuchen".


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Anyone object if I create the next Hive? That is, if I happen to be around when it is the time...
> 
> I have an idea for the name...




I have no objections, just need to burn through the last 20 or so posts and it is yours...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> I have no objections, just need to burn through the last 20 or so posts and it is yours...




You alone or do we get to play, too?


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> I have no objections, just need to burn through the last 20 or so posts and it is yours...




Meh. I can steal the start and make it a bit earlier . But not just yet...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Anyone object if I create the next Hive? That is, if I happen to be around when it is the time...
> 
> I have an idea for the name...



Go for it Blackrat, I was about to bring up the question of the new hive, not for myself just so we could get it all sorted out before someone creates the next one, without bringing it up beforehand again.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Meh. I can steal the start and make it a bit earlier . But not just yet...





Last person who did that "dissapeared" for over a week....


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Last person who did that "dissapeared" for over a week....




I'm brave...


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Last person who did that "dissapeared" for over a week....




Besides, considering the conditions of the disappearing, I think that might not be too bad


----------



## Aeson

It better be a good name. I mean you can't beat Son of Squamous. That is an awesome name.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Besides, considering the conditions of the disappearing, I think that might not be too bad




I was hopeing you wouldn't pick up on that, I was trying to dissuade, not encourage you


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Last person who did that "dissapeared" for over a week....




It was for reeducation, citizen. If you're not careful you can find yourself "disappeared". Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Blackrat

NEW HIVE: http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...andson-son-squamous-hive-its-own-grandpa.html


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It better be a good name. I mean you can't beat Son of Squamous. That is an awesome name.




Well... The name's not great, but the idea is


----------



## Phaezen

Phaezen said:


> Last person who did that "dissapeared" for over a week....






Aeson said:


> It was for reeducation, citizen. If you're not careful you can find yourself "disappeared". Move along. Nothing to see here.






Blackrat said:


> Besides, considering the conditions of the disappearing, I think that might not be too bad




What the Rat said


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> NEW HIVE: http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-topic-forum-currently-named-squamous/249895-polls-allowed-hive.html




That's the hive? You might want to be clearer in your post.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> What the Rat said




There is no rat, citizen. The great computer is not amused. Please stay were you are. Agents are on their way.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That's the hive? You might want to be clearer in your post.




Well, the name was just a placeholder. Now it's much clearer that it is a Hive


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> It better be a good name. I mean you can't beat Son of Squamous. That is an awesome name.



Son of Squamous was pretty dam inspired  although I did like my In case of Hive break glass, title, I'm sure Duskblade also hijacked the hive as well


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, the name was just a placeholder. Now it's much clearer that it is a Hive




You read my mind, rat.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> There is no rat, citizen. The great computer is not amused. Please stay were you are. Agents are on their way.





*Points at Mustrum*  ANDROID!!!!

*runs*


----------



## Blackrat

NEW HIVE: http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...andson-son-squamous-hive-its-own-grandpa.html

I said it already, but this is closer to the 1000nd post


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Son of Squamous was pretty dam inspired  although I did like my In case of Hive break glass, title, I'm sure Duskblade also hijacked the hive as well




Did she? That is a good title though.

Back in the day. There were related themes to the hives. Sons and daughter. Male and female. It's nice that Blackrat in a way brought that back.


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> *Points at Mustrum* ANDROID!!!!
> 
> *runs*



Argh!

*Runs to the new Hive*


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> *Points at Mustrum*  ANDROID!!!!
> 
> *runs*




He's G-E-R-M-A-N. There are subtle differences in Germans and androids but there are some.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> He's G-E-R-M-A-N. There are subtle differences in Germans and androids but there are some.




For instance, not all androids are hell bent on conquest and world destruction.


----------



## Relique du Madde

In before the lock


----------



## Angel Tarragon

In the loch...

_*sploosh*_


Come on in the waters fine.


----------



## Demongirl

*Strips naked and joins Reveille in the loch*

*Splashes Rev*

Like my boobies?


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Like my boobies?



Are they blue-footed?

Those are my favorite kind.

...


Wait a minute!  This is a dead Hive!  Everybody out!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> Like my boobies?




Thats the most loaded question I've ever heard. 

Would you mind at least putting on a bikini?


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Would you mind at least putting on a bikini?




As a matter of fact I do mind. I prefer to let it all hang out. 

Where's a nudist colony when you need one?


----------



## Wereserpent

In before the lock!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> In before the lock!




In the loch again.

_*sploosh!*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> *Strips naked and joins Reveille in the loch*
> 
> *Splashes Rev*
> 
> Like my boobies?




*Takes a picture*


Mwahahahah!! 

[ / black mail evidence]


----------



## Wolflord

Relique du Madde said:


> *Takes a picture*
> 
> 
> Mwahahahah!!
> 
> [ / black mail evidence]




Decks Relique Du Madde, grabs the camera, pops out the film and exposes it to daylight.

Now you have no evidence.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> *Strips naked and joins Reveille in the loch*
> 
> *Splashes Rev*
> 
> Like my boobies?




puppies!


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> As a matter of fact I do mind. I prefer to let it all hang out.
> 
> Where's a nudist colony when you need one?




In the summer.... Dorset Quarries and also I heard of a spot just in Mass.  Never went however.   Friends have.


----------



## Wolflord

megamania said:


> puppies!




EH-AHM!

It's sweater puppies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wolflord2176 said:


> Decks Relique Du Madde, grabs the camera, pops out the film and exposes it to daylight.
> 
> Now you have no evidence.




Thank you sir. The last thing I need is my fiancee seeing those pics.

Peepers; there's one in every bunch.


----------



## Knightfall

In before the lock!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

In the loch yet again!

*sploosh!*

*screams unintelligibly*

*Co-c-c-c-col-co-col-cold!*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Thank you sir. The last thing I need is my fiancee seeing those pics.
> 
> Peepers; there's one in every bunch.




But then I won't have leverage over you for favors...  *Pause* NOT THOSE TYPES OF FAVORS!!  Weirdos...


----------



## Wereserpent

Will this ever end?


----------



## Relique du Madde

It ends when someone saids...


KER KLUNK!


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:


> Will this ever end?



Does anything in the Hive ever end?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Does anything in the Hive ever end?




Nope, its like the Energizer Bunny; it keeps going and going and going......


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> Nope, its like the Energizer Bunny; it keeps going and going and going......



Exactly! It's the one constant of ENWorld.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Exactly! It's the one constant of ENWorld.




So whats up Jdvn1? Haven't seen you around in a coon's age.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> So whats up Jdvn1? Haven't seen you around in a coon's age.



I don't know exactly how long a coon's age is. 

I've been okay, though. Grad school kind of takes up all of one's time, though.


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:


> I don't know exactly how long a coon's age is.



Turns out, it's not nearly as bad as it sounds.


----------



## megamania

bard


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> bard




song note.


----------

